# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  performance لاراول

## f.ghorbani

با سلام
ما برای شرکتمون سایتی میخوایم طراحی کنیم که کلیه امکانات از جمله تیکت  گذاری/ باشگاه مشتریان/ وبلاگ و ... رو داشته باشه. بنده حدود 1سال  و نیم لاراول کار کردم ولی اخیرا متوجه شدم متاسفانه لاراول نسبت به بقیه  فریم ورکهای php هم کنده هم performance پایینی داره و همچنین تعداد  responses per second پایینیم داره. با توجه به اینکه این سایت برای شرکت  بزرگی میخواد طراحی بشه که تعداد مشتریان زیادی هم داره، ممنون میشم  راهنماییم کنید که این مسائل چقدر روی سرعت لود سایت، ارسال درخواست  مشتریان و ... تاثیر میذاره؟ و اینکه از نظر شما و با توجه به شرایط ذکر  شده استفاده از چه فریم ورکی بهتره؟
همچنین از نظر یکی از همکارام استفاده از شیرپوینه که من تجربه استفاده از آنرا ندارم، بهتره!!!!
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## tresa022

دوست عزیز بنده از وقتی یادم میاد لاراول که کار کردم خیلی بهتر از zend و yii بوده .performance بیشتری داره و سرت بالاتری تقریبا ولی خب باید طبق استاندارد های خودش بنویسید تا بهتر جواب بگیری 


اما اگه دنبال سرع هستی ب فرمورک phalcon  یا codelgniter استفاده کن ؟

ولی برای کارای بزرگ طبق تجربه بنده البته اول laravel بعد yii2 بعد mvc 

با هرکدوم که راحت تری کارتو انجام بدی تقریبا نتیجه یکسان و بالایی میگیری

----------


## under22

> دوست عزیز بنده از وقتی یادم میاد لاراول که کار کردم خیلی بهتر از zend و yii بوده .performance بیشتری داره و سرت بالاتری تقریبا ولی خب باید طبق استاندارد های خودش بنویسید تا بهتر جواب بگیری 
> 
> 
> اما اگه دنبال سرع هستی ب فرمورک phalcon  یا codelgniter استفاده کن ؟
> 
> ولی برای کارای بزرگ طبق تجربه بنده البته اول laravel بعد yii2 بعد mvc 
> 
> با هرکدوم که راحت تری کارتو انجام بدی تقریبا نتیجه یکسان و بالایی میگیری


دوست عزیز بیا علمی صحبت کنیم .
Laravel تو performance خیلی عقب هست نتایج بنچمارکشم هم لینکشو هم عکسشو برات میزارم ببین .
در ضمن شرکت زند چند وقت پیش یه نمودار منتشر کرد که تو PHP 7 یه مقایسه از فریمورک زند و لاراول کرده بود که تو PHP 7 زند سرعتش از لاراول بیشتر بود در حالی که زند با این همه کلاس و کندی از لاراول سرعتش بالاتر هست .
Untitled.jpg
لینک
https://github.com/kenjis/php-framework-benchmark
لاراول شما اون پایین داره دستو پا میزنه دوست عزیز
اما شما دوست عزیز به نظر ممن پروژه ایی با این ابعاد بهتره با Yii انجام بشه چرا ؟؟
الآن فالکون و ci پرفورمنس بالاتری دارند اما نسبت به Yii امکاناتشون خیلی کمتر هست در حالی که تو پرفورمنس فرق زیادی ندارند
فریمورک باید تعادل داسته باشه و کنار امکانات بالا پرفورمنس بالایی هم داشته باشه

----------


## djtrex

> چی میگی دوست عزیز بیا علمی صحبت کن از رو هوا نیای این صحبت ها رو بکن .
> Laravel تو performance خیلی عقب هست نتایج بنچمارکشم هم لینکشو هم عکسشو برات میزارم ببین .
> در ضمن شرکت زند چند وقت پیش یه نمودار منتشر کرد که تو PHP 7 یه مقایسه از فریمورک زند و لاراول کرده بود که تو PHP 7 زند سرعتش از لاراول بیشتر بود در حالی که زند با این همه کلاس و کندی از لاراول سرعتش بالاتر هست .
> Untitled.jpg
> لینک
> https://github.com/kenjis/php-framework-benchmark
> لاراول شما اون پایین داره دستو پا میزنه دوست عزیز
> اما شما دوست عزیز به نظر ممن پروژه ایی با این ابعاد بهتره با Yii انجام بشه چرا ؟؟
> الآن فالکون و ci پرفورمنس بالاتری دارند اما نسبت به Yii امکاناتشون خیلی کمتر هست در حالی که تو پرفورمنس فرق زیادی ندارند
> فریمورک باید تعادل داسته باشه و کنار امکانات بالا پرفورمنس بالایی هم داشته باشه


خیلی جالبه فقط تو ایران (البته این انجمن بیشتر) yii اینقدر طرف دار داره!! با آمار جهانی نمیخونه:دی
http://www.sitepoint.com/best-php-fr...urvey-results/

اکثر این بنچ مارک ها برای یه اپ hello world هست. لاراول همون اول با کلی middleware میاد (که توی psr-7 هم یکی از ویژگی هاش همین middleware هاست) مثل csrf - session و ...
در نتیجه پرفرمنس رو پایین تر از بقیه نشون میده درحالی که شما توی کاربرد مسلما خیلی بیشتر از hello world می نویسید!

از جهت دیگه پرفرمنس یه اپی که oop نیست خیلی بیشتر از oop! به نظر شما oop بده؟!! میتونید با اسمبلی بنویسید بیشترین پرفرمنس رو دارید!!!

--------
نکته دیگه اون lumen که بالا میبینید (تازه عددی هم اونجاست هنوز خیلی پایین تر از بقیه هست!) هم لاراوله:
lumen.laravel.com 
اگه واقعا به پرفرمنس بالا نیاز دارید میتونید از اون استفاده کنید + ویژگی ها و سینتکس لاراول هم داره.

-------
اینجا بحث هایی که در مورد این بنچ مارک ها شده:
https://github.com/kenjis/php-framew...hmark/issues/1
http://taylorotwell.com/how-lumen-is-benchmarked/
https://github.com/kenjis/php-framew...mark/issues/13
https://github.com/neomerx/rhw-l5#sp...tion-laravel-5

-------
اکثر این دغدغه ها با بهبود سرور حل میشه مهم اینه از کدنویسی لذت ببرید!‌ :) (برای من laravel باعث شده از کدنویسی با php واقعا لذت ببرم!)

اینم نقل قول از سایت لاراول:




> If you do choose to use the full-stack Laravel framework, do not worry that your application will suffer from poor performance. The full-stack Laravel framework powers many very large, enterprise level applications receiving up to 15,000,000 requests per day.


http://lumen.laravel.com/docs/introduction
------------

لاراول توی جهان community بزرگی داره امروز نسخه ۵.۱ منتشر میشه که نسخه LTS اون هست ۲ سال bug fix داره و ۳ سال رفع باگ های امنیتی (راحت میشه تو پروژه های تجاری ازش استفاده کرد)
ماه august دو تا کنفراس laracon داره یکی توی آمریکا یکی توی اروپا که هر ساله برگذار میشه.
laracasts هست که سایت برادر حساب میشه برای لاراول! کلی مطالب آموزشی داره + انجمن قوی داره.
و laravel.io که اونم انجمن قوی داره و ...

----------


## under22

> خیلی جالبه فقط تو ایران (البته این انجمن بیشتر) yii اینقدر طرف دار داره!! با آمار جهانی نمیخونه:دی
> http://www.sitepoint.com/best-php-fr...urvey-results/
> 
> اکثر این بنچ مارک ها برای یه اپ hello world هست. لاراول همون اول با کلی middleware میاد (که توی psr-7 هم یکی از ویژگی هاش همین middleware هاست) مثل csrf - session و ...
> در نتیجه پرفرمنس رو پایین تر از بقیه نشون میده درحالی که شما توی کاربرد مسلما خیلی بیشتر از hello world می نویسید!
> 
> از جهت دیگه پرفرمنس یه اپی که oop نیست خیلی بیشتر از oop! به نظر شما oop بده؟!! میتونید با اسمبلی بنویسید بیشترین پرفرمنس رو دارید!!!
> 
> --------
> ...


اول در مورده لینک آمارتون باید بگم شما موارد زیر رو پاسخ بده
اول اینکه چرا نسخه های مختلف فریمورک ها مثل زند و اییی رو جدا کردن ولی لاراول رو تکی نوشتن
دوم اینکه قرار بود تمام نفراتی که شرکت کردن ایمیلشون نوشته بشه نشد
حتی نفرات برنده قرعه کشی هم معرفی نشد
شما لطفا چند تا از کامنت های اون پست رو بخون
و در آخر بگم این نظر سنجی که کلی مشکل داشت فقط برای محبوبیت بین چند هزار نفر هست نه چیزی علمی !
همون اون middleware که yii خیلی بیشترشو به صورت پیشفرض داره که لاراول اومدن ناقصش رو براش نوشتن ایی gii داره به صورت پیشفرض widget داره کلی از 100 تا بیشتره و دیبگر حرفه اییی و خیلی چیزه دیگه که به صورت پیشفرض هست که لارول نداره در نتیجه از لاراول سنگین تره اون middleware هایی که نوشتی یه چیز پیشه پا افتادن که همه فریموزک ها دارن الکی شلوغش نکنید
در مورده پروژه hello word هم اصلش همینه وقتی یه فریموزک تو این پروژه از بقیه سرعتش بالاتر هست قطعا تو پروژه های دیگه سرعتش بالاتره 
در مورده luman بهتون بگم این نقریبا یه مینی فریمورک هست خود لاراول از  ایی خیلی امکانات کمتری داره چه برسه به مینی فریمورکی که بر اون اساس ساخته شده تازه با اینم از ایی فاصله ایی نداره اییی یه فریمورک خیلی خیلی بزرگ که قبلا هم بحث هاش شده هست ولی از همه فریمورک های بزرگ بهتر عمل کرده شما بهتره جایه طرف داری از این فریمورک حقیقت رو قبول کنید 
اما در مورده community بگم خیلی هم بزرگ نیست فریمورکی با این پرفورمنس افتضاح و یه دونه دولوپر خنده داره تیمه ایی بیش از 100 نفرن
در ضمن من میدونم شما کی هستی ولی شما وجودش رو نداری با نام کاربری خودت بیای میری یوزر جدید میسازی

----------


## hamedarian2009

اصلا به بنچمارک و این حرفها زیاد اعتماد نکنید بهترین مقایسه میتونه این باشه دوتا نمونه کار که یکی با laravel و دیگری با yii (به خاطر اصرار این دوست عزیز به تبلیغ این فریمورک) انجام شده رو بیایباهاش کار کنی و وبگردی کنی ببینی کدوم بهتره و سرعت لود صفحاتش بیشتره
فکرمیکنم دوتا وبسایت معروف خود وبسایت رسمی این فریمورک ها باشند قطعا وبسایت هرکدوم با فریمورک خودش برنامه نویسی شده

Laravel : http://laravel.com/

Yii: http://www.yiiframework.com/

حالا من وقتی صفحات داکیومنت وبسایت Laravel رو مشاهده میکنم با سرعت زیادی این صفحات برام باز میشن ولی داکیومنت فریمورک Yii رو که میخام صفحاتشو باز کنم کمی طول میده تا باز بشه حالا دوستان دیگه این تست رو انجام بدن ببینیم شاید مشکل از اینترنت من باشه  :متفکر:

----------


## fatima-php

دیگه لاراول هرچی داشته باشه، مثل روز برای هر کسی که ذره ای سواد برنامه نویسی داشته باشه مثل روز مشخصه که Performance نداره (درمقابل Yii و Phalcon و...). بهتره درمورد داشته های لاراول بحث کنیم!

----------


## fatima-php

> اصلا به بنچمارک و این حرفها زیاد اعتماد نکنید بهترین مقایسه میتونه این باشه دوتا نمونه کار که یکی با laravel و دیگری با yii (به خاطر اصرار این دوست عزیز به تبلیغ این فریمورک) انجام شده رو بیایباهاش کار کنی و وبگردی کنی ببینی کدوم بهتره و سرعت لود صفحاتش بیشتره
> فکرمیکنم دوتا وبسایت معروف خود وبسایت رسمی این فریمورک ها باشند قطعا وبسایت هرکدوم با فریمورک خودش برنامه نویسی شده
> 
> Laravel : http://laravel.com/
> 
> Yii: http://www.yiiframework.com/
> 
> حالا من وقتی صفحات داکیومنت وبسایت Laravel رو مشاهده میکنم با سرعت زیادی این صفحات برام باز میشن ولی داکیومنت فریمورک Yii رو که میخام صفحاتشو باز کنم کمی طول میده تا باز بشه حالا دوستان دیگه این تست رو انجام بدن ببینیم شاید مشکل از اینترنت من باشه


من تست کردم سرعت سایت Yii بیشتر بود. البته با V-P-N و IP های مختلف، سرعتها تغییر میکنه. اگه میخواین مقایسه کنید، دو تا پروژه با امکانات یکسان (و البته کاملتر از یک Helloworld ساده) با هر دو فریمورک بسازین (یک نفر که به Yii مسلطه با Yii و یک نفر که به لاراول تسلط داره با Laravel) و بعد، با ab و siege روی یک سیستم با شرایط یکسان و بصورت لوکال هاست و تحت لینوکس و با بستن Process های اضافه، از پروژه تحت فشار واقعی (مثلاً 5000 درخواست همزمان طی مدت 100 ثانیه) بنچمارک بگیرین اونوقت میتونین مشخص کنین کدوم یکی سریعتره. من خودم شخصاً این کار رو انجام دادم (نسخه لاراول رو یکی دیگه از دوستام که لاراول کار میکنه نوشته بود) و Yii بین 1.5 تا 2 برابر سریعتر بود.

----------


## hamedarian2009

هنوز طرفداران Yii با اکانت های جدید مثل اینکه در این انجمن وجود دارند  :لبخند گشاده!: 

من با سه تا فریمورک Yii2 و Symfony2 و Laravel5 کار کردم و توی هرکدوم مزایا و معایبی دیدم که نمیشه گفت صد در صد کدوم یکی بهتر از دیگری است اما لاراول رو انتخاب کردم به این خاطر که در مجموع با توجه انتظاراتی که از یک فریمورک میتونیم داشته باشیم و داشتن توابع و کلاس هایی که خیلی کار ما را آسان تر میکند و همچنین یک Community قوی و  وجود منابع و کتاب های بسیار زیاد در وب برای جستجو و حل مشکلات مثل فروم Laracasts و وجود ویدیوهای آموزشی زیاد و همچنین وجود میکروفریمورکی مثل Lumen که اکثر امکانات اصلی لاراول را دارد و شاید در آینده با لاراول ادغام هم شود و وجود پکیج های فراوان که انجام هر کاری را در برنامه تان به راحتی امکان پذیر می کنه فکر میکنم بهترین گزینه لاراول هست و توی هیچ تاپیکی هم نخواستم کاربری مانند من فکر کند وگرنه وجود این همه فریمورک اصلا لزومی نداشت و میتونستیم مثل دات نت همه تحت یک فریمورک کار کنیم

----------


## under22

> هنوز طرفداران Yii با اکانت های جدید مثل اینکه در این انجمن وجود دارند 
> 
> من با سه تا فریمورک Yii2 و Symfony2 و Laravel5 کار کردم و توی هرکدوم مزایا و معایبی دیدم که نمیشه گفت صد در صد کدوم یکی بهتر از دیگری است اما لاراول رو انتخاب کردم به این خاطر که در مجموع با توجه انتظاراتی که از یک فریمورک میتونیم داشته باشیم و داشتن توابع و کلاس هایی که خیلی کار ما را آسان تر میکند و همچنین یک Community قوی و  وجود منابع و کتاب های بسیار زیاد در وب برای جستجو و حل مشکلات مثل فروم Laracasts و وجود ویدیوهای آموزشی زیاد و همچنین وجود میکروفریمورکی مثل Lumen که اکثر امکانات اصلی لاراول را دارد و شاید در آینده با لاراول ادغام هم شود و وجود پکیج های فراوان که انجام هر کاری را در برنامه تان به راحتی امکان پذیر می کنه فکر میکنم بهترین گزینه لاراول هست و توی هیچ تاپیکی هم نخواستم کاربری مانند من فکر کند وگرنه وجود این همه فریمورک اصلا لزومی نداشت و میتونستیم مثل دات نت همه تحت یک فریمورک کار کنیم


جالبه هر موقع شما کم میارید از این کلاس های آماده و امکانات حرف میزنید هر دفعه هم من وقتی امکانات و کلاس ها رو میگم کم میارید میرید سراغ لذت کد نویسی  :چشمک:

----------


## tuytoosh

ایرانی ها متعصب ترین افراد در جهان هستند... حتی نسبت به فریمورک :لبخند:

----------


## djtrex

فکر نمیکردم اینقدر واکنش تندی داشته باشه :دی

من ۲ سال دارم با لاراول کار میکنم از نسخه ۳ تا ۵.۱ که امروز اومده واقعا دلیلی برای خودم ندیدم برم سراغ فریم ورک دیگه ولی خوب اگه شما از yii یا هر فریم ورک دیگه استفاده میکنید و ازش لذت میبرید یا فکر میکنید بهتر هست خوب از همون استفاده کنید :) 

-------
از نظر امکانات هم هر دو فریم ورک ( و بقیه ) کلی پکیج براشون نوشته شده واقعا کمبودی تو هیچکدوم نیست:
https://packagist.org/search/?tags=laravel
https://packagist.org/search/?tags=yii2

------
از کدنویسی لذت ببرید :)

----------


## tresa022

دوست عزیز ما عمریه داریم با فرم ورک های مختلف کار میکنیم هرکدوم از تجربه خودمون حرف زدیم .میگید لاراول بده باشه شما کار نکنید میگید زند بده باشه شما کار نکنیدمیگید yii بده باشه کار نکنید همه فرم ورکها نقص دارن و این انکار ناپذیره هرکسی برنامه نویس باشه میفهمه دوستمون پرسید چی خوبه ما هم که تجربه کار با چند فرمورک داشتیم جواب دادیم و نتایج مختلف رو در برنامه های مختلف دیدیم گفتیم حالا  لابد شماها تجربه بیشتر از من دارید این حرفی نیس ولی بنچمارکها فقط hello world هستن اینو در نظر داشته باشید هر پروژه ای که مینویسید حداقل خودتون چنتا کلاس اضافه و کلی تغیرات در قالب اصلی فرمورک میدید

----------


## hamedarian2009

> جالبه هر موقع شما کم میارید از این کلاس های آماده و امکانات حرف میزنید هر دفعه هم من وقتی امکانات و کلاس ها رو میگم کم میارید میرید سراغ لذت کد نویسی


توی لاراول من میتونم یک url به این صورت  داشته باشم http://example.com/user/profile/15

مشابه این url در یی به طور پیش فرض اینجوری میشه http://example.com/index.php?r=user/profile&id=15

نوشتن url زیبا توی لاراول که کار خاصی نداره اما میشه مراحل ایجاد همچنین url ای رو توی Yii2 برام اینجا بنویسی چجوریه  :چشمک:

----------


## under22

> توی لاراول من میتونم یک url به این صورت  داشته باشم http://example.com/user/profile/15مشابه این url در یی به طور پیش فرض اینجوری میشه http://example.com/index.php?r=user/profile&id=15نوشتن url زیبا توی لاراول که کار خاصی نداره اما میشه مراحل ایجاد همچنین url ای رو توی Yii2 برام اینجا بنویسی چجوریه


تو yii1 فقطط کافیه 3 خطی که داخل کانفیگ به صورت کامنت هست رو از حالت کامنت در بیاریم بعد لینک ها به این صورت میشه در yii2 کار ساده تره شده فقط کافیه تو urlmanager خاصیت perttyurl رو true قرار بدیمنوشتن url زیبا تو همه فریمورک ها امکان پذیره و اون شکلی هم نیست که سخت باشه و این جزو مزیت های فریمورک نیست

----------


## fatima-php

> توی لاراول من میتونم یک url به این صورت  داشته باشم http://example.com/user/profile/15
> 
> مشابه این url در یی به طور پیش فرض اینجوری میشه http://example.com/index.php?r=user/profile&id=15
> 
> نوشتن url زیبا توی لاراول که کار خاصی نداره اما میشه مراحل ایجاد همچنین url ای رو توی Yii2 برام اینجا بنویسی چجوریه


کافیه یک رول برای urlManager تعریف کنید:
'<controller>/<action>/<id:\d+>'=>'<controller>/<action>',
حالا یه چیز جالبتر. فرض کنید میخواین تمام کنترلرهاتون که اسم جمع دارن (Users و Products و...)، اگه بصورت مفرد نوشته شده و بعد خط تیره اومد و بعد یه عدد اومد، اکشن view اونها صدا زده بشه و عدد مربوطه بعنوان پارامتر id براش ارسال بشه. توی Yii با یه خط اینکار انجام میشه:
'<controller>-<id:\d+>'=>'<controller>s/view',
حالا توی لاراول چیکار میکنید؟ اینقدر دم از سیستم Route قدرتمند لاراول نزنید چون درمقابل Yii هیچ حرفی برای گفتن نداره.

الان با کد بالا، آدرسهای user-5 و product-23 بصورت users/view?id=5 و products/view?id=23 تفسیر میشن.

----------


## f.ghorbani

مرسی از راهنمایی همگی. بلاخره هر فریم ورکی یسری مزایا و معایبی داره که  انکار ناپذیره و هدف من از طرح این سوال پیدا کردن فریم ورکیه، که با توجه  به تعداد بالای request به سرور، بدون اینکه روی سرعت لود سایت تاثیر چشم  گیری بزاره، پاسخگوی تمامی نیازهای مشتریان و نیز شرکت باشه. من این سوالو  از یکی از دوستام که سابقه برنامه نویسی بلندی داره و نیز از انجمن لاراول  هم پرسیدم  و نظرشون این بوده که این مسئله بیشتر از فریم ورک به دیتابیس و  تنظیمات سرور مربوط میشه..... :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## tresa022

آره درسته خب این مسلمه هر چه سرور قدرتمندتری داشته باشید کارتون راحت انجام میشه  

نوع کد نویسی و فرمورکها از اون جهت مهم هستند که کش اطلاعات و میزان استفاده از cpu و ... رو از سرور بیارن پایین تا هر دفه کاربر براش راحت تر برنامتون اجرا بشه 

اگه سرعت براتون مهمه phalcon رو انتخاب کن ولی اگه نه 
چون خودت گفتی لاراول کار کردی لاراول هم سرعت و هم کارایی بالایی داره و از انعطاف پذیری بیشتری برخورداره  
پس با همون لاراول کد نویسی کن خودتم راحت کن 
و مطمئن باش هر برنامه ای بنویسی پاسخگو هست و کم نمیاری 

در کل با هر فرمورکی که راحتتری کد نویسی کن
از استاندارد ها خارج نشو 
قطعا بهترین حالتو نوشتی اونوقت

----------


## under22

> مرسی از راهنمایی همگی. بلاخره هر فریم ورکی یسری مزایا و معایبی داره که  انکار ناپذیره و هدف من از طرح این سوال پیدا کردن فریم ورکیه، که با توجه  به تعداد بالای request به سرور، بدون اینکه روی سرعت لود سایت تاثیر چشم  گیری بزاره، پاسخگوی تمامی نیازهای مشتریان و نیز شرکت باشه. من این سوالو  از یکی از دوستام که سابقه برنامه نویسی بلندی داره و نیز از انجمن لاراول  هم پرسیدم  و نظرشون این بوده که این مسئله بیشتر از فریم ورک به دیتابیس و  تنظیمات سرور مربوط میشه.....


دوست عزیز عوامل خیلی زیادی تو تعداد درخواست بالا و سرعت سایت بستگی داره .
دیتابیس بهینه خیلی موثره
تنظیمات سرور هم خیلی مهمه
اما شما فراموش نکنید کد نویسی بهینه هم مهمه
ابزاری که برنامه نویس استفاده میکنه هم خیلی مهمه یعنی همو فریمورک مورده نظر 
شما هر چقدرم سرورتون بهینه تنظیماتش باشه و دیتابیستونم بهینه باشه اما فریمورکتون پرفورمنسش مثل لاراول پایین باشه تعداد درخواست پایین جواب بده (طبق لینک و بررسی علمی بالا) و بیاد با همون پروژه Hello word بیاد 2.7 مگ رم بگیره معلوم طراحی با همچین فریمورکی اشتباه هست چون تو پروژه بزرگ این رم به ازای هر User هست و ببیند مثلا 500 کاربر فعال (آنلاین) داشته باشید 500*2.7 چقدر بزرگ میشه در مقابل 500*1.2 یا تعداد درخواست ها رو حساب کنید این ها تو پروژه بزرگ بدجوری خودشون رو نشون میدن

----------


## under22

> لامصب چه استدلیلی دارید.استدلالتون تو حلقم
> شما برو امر به معروف کن خیلی بهت میاد.به شما چه کسی دوست داره لاراول کار کنه؟پدرشی؟مادرشی؟دوست داره کار میکنه.شما برو نگهای به آگهی استخدام بندازید ببینید درخواست برای لاراول کجا یی کجا؟؟؟نکنه اونها هم اشتباه میکنن؟من اشتباه می کنم آقای hamearian2009 میکنه.همه اشتباه میگن.آقای hamedarian2009 انقدر از لاراول طرفداری نکن عزیزم.نمیدونی بچه مردم قلبش حساسه و ناراحت میشه.لاراول بده.آقای *tuytoosh* شما هم لاراول کار نکن چون کارایی و سرعت پایینی داره.فردا هم یک پیغام به سازنده لاراول میدم که توسعه و ادامش نده.چون کارایی پایینی داره.شما خیالت آسوده باشه(آخه مشکل اینجاست که نمیتونید دلیل هم بیارید که کاراییش پایینه).فقط یه چیزی به نام performance یاد گرفتید دم به دقیقه همینو میگید.چهار تا واژه تازه تر بگید.
> یه بنده خدایی اومده یه تایپیکی زده که دوستان راهنماییش کنن.بنده خدا رو از ساختن تایپیکش پشیمون کردن.مگه نمیگید لاراول بده؟چرا ۲۴ ساعته میاید تو بخش لاراول؟شما یی دوست داری برو سراغ یی ما هم لاراول دوست داریم میریم سراغ لاراول.نمیدونم چه اصراریه بخواییم کسی رو از هدفش دور کنیم.مگه ما میایم تو بخش یی بگیم لاراول خوبه یی کار نکنید؟خوب خود برنامه نویس میدونه که چی واسش خوبه رفته تو اون بخش داره کار میکنه.در ضمن آقای under22 الکی به آقای *djtrex* تهمت نزن.اون یک کاربر دیگست.من بخوام بیام اون قدر وجودشو دارم که با نام کاربری خودم بیام
> دست از نهی از منکر و... بکشید بزارید مردم به کار خودشون برسن نه گناه میشه نه چیزی آقای *f.ghorbani* شما هم با همون لاراولی که بهتون گفتن کار کنید
> ما ایرانی ها استاد موج منفی دادنیم


اولا شما چرا اینقدر حرص میخوری استدلال شما که کوچه بازاریه 
شروع کننده تایپک یه سوال از performance کرده بود و خودشونم گفت پایین هست بنده هم با دلیل و مدرک علمی این رو ثابت کردمم منتها شما دوستان لاراول کار تحمل حرف حق رو ندارید
اومدید شروع کردید بحث کردن تو چیزی که تهش معلومه .
در مورده امکانات تو تاپیک های دیگه بحث شده بخاطر همین بحث نکردیم تو اون تایپ های بنده کلی امکانات گفتم که به صورت پیشفرض توسط خود تیم Yii نوشته شده بود و رو فریمورک بوود ولی دوست لاراول کاریمو رفت کلی سرچ زدن  :چشمک:  یه چند تا چیز براش پیدا کردن که بازم به امکانات Yii نمیرسید تازه با این همه امکانات پیشفرض وضعیت performance اینه  :لبخند:  و خیلی بالاتر از لاروال هستکه داره اون پایین دستو پا میزنه .
امروز داشتم خبر منتظر شدن لاراول 5.1 رو میخوندم ربفتم داخل منبع چند تا نکته جالب بود
اول اینکه نسخه PHP 5.5.9 میخاد
دوم اینکه نوشته بود پشتیبانی 3 سال برای باگ های امنیتی
در مورده اول بگم واقعا خنده داره کدوم سرور به جز سرور های اختصاصی PHP 5.5.9 دارن اصلا نیستش
در مورده دومی بگم واقعا 3 سال چیزی نیست بنده خدا Yii نسخه 1 رو از سال 2008 تا 2016 داره ساپورت میکنه از همه لحاظ
کسی کس دیگه رو مجبور به این نکرده چیزی که من استفاده میکنم استفاده کنه داریم بحث علمی میکنیم

----------


## under22

> یک اینکه شما برو اونجایی که باید پست بزاری پست بزار
> توی اون تایپیکی که بسته شد که بعضی ها بستنش مشخص بود کی تخصص داره و کی نداره.
> باشه فریم ورک شما ته benchmark.بابا benchmark.خدای کارایی.شما که انقدر ادعا میکنی  برو شبیه اون پست laravel vs yii که ثابت کردن لاراول بهتره تو همین تایپیک بخش های مختلف لاراول رو با یی مقایسه کن و گام به گام با دلیل بگو فلان چیزش از فلان چیز لاراول بهتره.اگه مردی تا من هم به شما نشون بدم کی تخصص داره و کی نداره.(من حرفی از تخصص نزدم ولی شما داری ادعا میکنی یه تایپیک دوباره شبیه همونی که گفتم باز کن).اگه دلیل برتری یی رو سرعتش میدونید.تازه اون هم باید با مدرک خیلی قوی و زیاد ثابت کنید.در موارد دیگه چی؟منتظر اون تایپیکی که گفتم هستم


دوست عزیز با مسخره بازی به جایی نمیرسی  :لبخند: 
اون تاپیکی که میگی مال سال های پیش هست و Yii ورژن 1 رو توش بحث شده بعد اون نزدیک 4 تا تاپیک اومد بالا که دوستان نتوسنتد چیزی رو ثابت کنند بلکه آخرض حرف از لذت کد نویسی اومد وسط
وقتی هی امکانی رو لاروال نداره میشه لذت کد نویسی اگه داشت میشد امکانات !!
لینک تاپیک ها هم میدم دوست داشتید نگاه کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...formance-php-7
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...16#post2207716
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...41#post2192341

----------


## fatima-php

کی ثابت کرد لاراول بهتره؟ یکی دو نفر چند تا از امکانات لاراول رو گفتن و مدیر قبلی هم معادل همه رو توی Yii گفت. کجاش ثابت شد لاراول بهتره؟ دلایل برتری Yii هم بارها گفته شده:

1- پرفورمنس بالاتر (لاراول در حد Zend Framework نسخه 1 کارآیی داره)
2- امکانات بیشتر *بصورت توکار*
3- پشتیبانی از وب 2 *بصورت توکار
*4- وحدت رویه و استفاده از MVC در همه جا (حتی درخواستهای AJAX) و جلوگیری از اسپاگتی کد زدن برنامه نویس
5- Code Generator GUI *داخلی*
6- ویجت های داخلی *AJAX enabled*
7- پشتیبانی داخلی از RBAC
8- پشتیبانی از Skinning و Theming *بصورت توکار
*9- پشتیبانی داخلی از i18n و l10n
10- کش چند لایه
11- پشتیبانی داخلی از وب سرویسهای SOAP و Rest (ساخت وب سرویس با اضافه کردن دو سه خط ساده به کنترلر بصورت خودکار)
12- پشتیبانی داخلی از مباحث امنیتی SQL Injection و XSS و CSRF و Cookie tampering و Session Hijacking و...
13- Lazy Loading
14- سازگاری کامل با کدهای Third-Party و امکانات تمام فریمورکهایی که از Composer پشتیبانی میکنن (استفاده از کلاسها و امکانات زند و لاراول و... توی پروژه Yii با ساختار Yii)
15- بیش از 1800 افزونه در زمینه های مختلف

و خیلی چیزای دیگه. حالا شما بیا امکانات لاراول رو فهرست کن.

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> اولا شما چرا اینقدر حرص میخوری استدلال شما که کوچه بازاریه 
> شروع کننده تایپک یه سوال از performance کرده بود و خودشونم گفت پایین هست بنده هم با دلیل و مدرک علمی این رو ثابت کردمم منتها شما دوستان لاراول کار تحمل حرف حق رو ندارید
> اومدید شروع کردید بحث کردن تو چیزی که تهش معلومه .
> در مورده امکانات تو تاپیک های دیگه بحث شده بخاطر همین بحث نکردیم تو اون تایپ های بنده کلی امکانات گفتم که به صورت پیشفرض توسط خود تیم Yii نوشته شده بود و رو فریمورک بوود ولی دوست لاراول کاریمو رفت کلی سرچ زدن  یه چند تا چیز براش پیدا کردن که بازم به امکانات Yii نمیرسید تازه با این همه امکانات پیشفرض وضعیت performance اینه  و خیلی بالاتر از لاروال هستکه داره اون پایین دستو پا میزنه .
> امروز داشتم خبر منتظر شدن لاراول 5.1 رو میخوندم ربفتم داخل منبع چند تا نکته جالب بود
> اول اینکه نسخه PHP 5.5.9 میخاد
> دوم اینکه نوشته بود پشتیبانی 3 سال برای باگ های امنیتی
> در مورده اول بگم واقعا خنده داره کدوم سرور به جز سرور های اختصاصی PHP 5.5.9 دارن اصلا نیستش
> در مورده دومی بگم واقعا 3 سال چیزی نیست بنده خدا Yii نسخه 1 رو از سال 2008 تا 2016 داره ساپورت میکنه از همه لحاظ
> کسی کس دیگه رو مجبور به این نکرده چیزی که من استفاده میکنم استفاده کنه داریم بحث علمی میکنیم


بر خلاف گفتگوهای پیشین بهتره که دو طرف با خونسردی و آرامش گفتگو رو ادامه بدیم و هیچ گونه توهینی نباشه
درمورد PHP 5.5.9 هم باید بگم تا کی باید فریم ورکی درست بشه که php.5.3 ازش پشتیبانی کنه؟آیا نباید فریم ورک های دیگه هم همینکار رو بکنن؟هیچ میدونید قابلیت های PHP 5.5.9 نسبت به php 5.3 چیه؟چه چیزهایی افزوده شده؟(قصدم توهین یا مسخره ... نیست).می خواستم بگم که چرا باید تو همون PHP 5.5.9 بمونیم؟در صورتی که php7 یک سال دیگه میاد؟و اینکه بگم می خوام از پس فردا پروژه مشتری رو که خیلی بزرگه(سایت کاریابیه)با لاراول 5.1 بسازم و مشکل هاست هم ندارم.چون لاراول فریم ورک خیلی به روزی هست برای پشتیبانی هم همون سه سال میتونه خیلی خوب باشه.با توجه به نگارش ۷ php.
در مورد کارایی لاراول و یی هم هیچ گفتگویی ندارم چون ثابت شده به حاشیه کشیده میشه

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

1-حرفتون خیلی خنده دار و ارزش پاسخ نداره
۲-میشه منظورتون رو دقیق بگید؟
۴-معماری های لاراول خیلی بیشتره(mvc-facade,....)
۵-لاراول هم خیلی قویش رو داره
۶-لاراول یه جور دیگش رو داره
۷-لاراول هم داره
۸-لاراول خیلی بهتر و قوی ترشو داره
۹-لاراول هم بهتر و قوی ترشو داره
۱۰-لاراول هم داره
۱۱-لاراول هم داره
۱۲و۱۳ که خیلی خنده داره و ارزش پاسخ دادن نداره.خیال کردین ۱۰۰۰ سال پیشه که فریم ورک های امروزی Lazy Loading نداشته باشن؟
۱۴-هم لاراول ۴ داره و هم لاراول ۵ که خیلی بهتر و قوی تر از یی هست.composer که از لاراول۴ هست ولی از یی۲ هست
۱۵-اگه منظورتون از افزونه ها منو ... هست باید بگم لاراول خیلی کاربردی ترشو داره
و اینکه با وجود میکرو فریم ورکی مانند lumen که خیلی قوی و پرسرعت هستش.و خیلی حرف ها چه الان چه در آینده برای گفتن داره

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> دوست عزیز با مسخره بازی به جایی نمیرسی 
> اون تاپیکی که میگی مال سال های پیش هست و Yii ورژن 1 رو توش بحث شده بعد اون نزدیک 4 تا تاپیک اومد بالا که دوستان نتوسنتد چیزی رو ثابت کنند بلکه آخرض حرف از لذت کد نویسی اومد وسط
> وقتی هی امکانی رو لاروال نداره میشه لذت کد نویسی اگه داشت میشد امکانات !!
> لینک تاپیک ها هم میدم دوست داشتید نگاه کنید
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...formance-php-7
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...16#post2207716
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...41#post2192341


تو لینک ۱ که پست پایانی پست من بود که مدیر پیشین لطف کردن تایپیک رو بستن که اگه نمیبستن 
خیلی چیزها مشخص میشد
۲-که گفتگو منحرف شد
۳-که نظرسنجی سایت sitepoint بود که چیزی رو ثابت نکرد

----------


## under22

1) داشتن ویجت هایی که فوق العاده هستند و نیاز روز برنامه نویسی هستند .  مثل ویجت گرید ویو که یه گرید فول ایجکس ایجاد میکنه با 10 خط کد و  با  امکانات خیلی بالا و کاستوم سازی زیاد یا ویجت لیست وویو برای لیست کردن یا  ویجت pjax برای اینکه لینکی یا ویجتی رو فول ایجکس کنیم کافیه اول و آخر  ویجت این pjax رو بزاریم با 1 خط کد یا ویجت منو و ویجت فرم که خیلی سریع  برامون فرم میساره و با یک true برامون کد جاوا اسکریپ برای ولیدیشنش رو  مینویسه و با یک true مینوتی ولیدیشن ایجکسش رو روشن کنی و ویژگی هایی که  فکرشم نمیکنی .
2) داشتن یه کد جنیرتور gii که با ui زیبا خیلی سریع میشه مدل , کنترلر ,  crud , ویجت , اکستنشن و.. ساخت . و این کار رو کامل انجام میده باری مثال  وقتی مدل میسازه با توجه به نوع قیلد ها تو دیتابیس خودش ولیدیشنش رو  میزاره و ریلیشن ها رو خودش مینویسه و لیبل ها رو خودش میزاره و ... لاراول  یه کدجنیرتور داره همش باید کد بزنی تو کامند . کلی باید کد بزنی تو کامند  تا یه مدل بسازه ولی yii یه ui زیبا داره و ویژوال است تازه مدلی که  میسازه یا امکاناتی که گفتم میسازه اما لاراول یه مدل خالی خخخ
3) نوار پیشفرش debug حرفه ایی  پایین صفحه برای دیباگ که امکاناتی نظیر  مصرف رم این صفحه  میزان اتصال به دیتابیس این صفحه و تعداد کوئری و نوع  کوئری های این صفحه و  اطلاعات تمام کوکی و سشن های این صفحه و زمان اجرا  این صفحه و لاگ این  صفحه و........
و خیلی چیزا دیگه ....
الآن نرید تو گوگل سرچ کنید یکسری لینک پروژه بیارید مثل دفعه قبل این امکانات به صورت تو کار هستش و اینکه امکاناتش به مراتب بیشتر از پروژه های هستش که نمونش رو برای لاراول نوشتن .
من اصلا نمیخواست به اینجا کشید بشه ولی شما دوستان لاراول کار یه performance لاراول رو نتونیستید تحمل کنید  :لبخند: 
الآن مثل دفعه قبل یکسری امکانات که لاراول نداره میشه لذت کد نویسی (اگه داتش مزیت میشد) و سینتکسی که بالعث پرفورمنس افتضاحه اون شده میشه سینتکس به روز و دادن چند تا لینک پروژه تو گیتاپ که به امکانات توکار Yii نمیرسه میشه پکیچ آماده  :چشمک:

----------


## fatima-php

امکانات 5.5.9 قطعاً بیشتره ولی تا وقتی که سرورها بطور عمومی نصبش نکنن، روی هاستهای اشتراکی که بیش از 70٪ سایتها رو شامل میشه، امکان استفاده از اونها رو ندارین. این یعنی لاراول 5 رو فقط روی سرورهای اختصاصی میشه استفاده کرد که اگه بخوایم سرور اختصاصی بگیریم، خوب میریم با Phalcon کار میکنیم که هم امکاناتش بیشتره، هم مهندسی تره و هم سرعتش از همه بیشتره. یا میریم با سیمفونی کار میکنیم که دردسرهای لاراول رو دیگه نداره و قطعاً پروژه ای که نیاز به سرور اختصاصی پیدا کرده، اینقدر بزرگ هست که استفاده از سیمفونی رو مقرون به صرفه کنه.



> 1-حرفتون خیلی خنده دار و ارزش پاسخ نداره
> ۲-میشه منظورتون رو دقیق بگید؟
> ۴-معماری های لاراول خیلی بیشتره(mvc-facade,....)
> ۵-لاراول هم خیلی قویش رو داره
> ۶-لاراول یه جور دیگش رو داره
> ۷-لاراول هم داره
> ۸-لاراول خیلی بهتر و قوی ترشو داره
> ۹-لاراول هم بهتر و قوی ترشو داره
> ۱۰-لاراول هم داره
> ...


1- چرا؟ چون جوابی براش ندارین و توی آمارها ثابت شده که Zend فریمورک سرعتش از لاراول بیشتره؟
2- منظورم اینه که امکانات داخلی فریمورک Yii خیلی بیشتر از لاراوله. بازم توضیح بیشتر بدم؟ لطفاً توی مقایسه هاتون باندلها رو حساب نکنید و هسته خود فریمورکها رو مقایسه کنید.
3- جاش انداختین. گویا جوابی ندارین براش.
4- تمام این معماریها توی Yii هم بکار رفته ولی منظور من این بود که Yii بعنوان یک فریمورک، بیشتر مثل یک چهارچوب کاری جهت استانداردسازی عمل میکنه و به شما اجازه اسپاگتی کد زدن رو نمیده درحالی که لاراول اینطوری نیست.
5- منظورتون Artisan هست؟ اونوقت توکاره؟ اونوقت GUI هم داره؟ اونوقت Module Generator و Extension Generator هم داره؟ اونوقت کدهای JS مربوط به ولیدیشن رو هم براتون توی Form Generator میسازه؟
6- جور دیگه؟ میشه توضیح بدین؟
7- ادعا نکنید. لینک بدین و اثبات کنید. باید توکار باشه ها. افزونه 3rd Party رو نگفتم چون اگه اونها رو بخوایم حساب کنیم، امکانات تمام فریمورکها مثل هم میشه.
8- مطمئنید؟ چرا فقط حرف میزنید؟ مستند صحبت کنید و لینک بدین. نکنه منظورتون موتور Blade هست؟ اون رو با Skinning و Theming اشتباه گرفتی فدات شم.
9- باز هم رو هوا حرف زدین. بهتره حرفهاتون رو ثابت کنید. لاراول با یه خط تنظیمات تمام پیغامها و تقویمش فارسی میشه؟
10- *هیچ فریمورکی* توی کش روی دست Yii نمیتونه بلند بشه. سر این یکی چونه نزنید چون بدجوری آبروی لاراول رو میبرین.
11- ثابت کنید. من براتون اگه خواستین نشون میدم که با یکی دو خط کد، یک کنترلر ساده رو تبدیل به وب سرویس میشه کرد توی Yii و شما هم متقابلاً باید توی لاراول بتونید اینکار رو انجام بدین.
12- این مورد رو با 12 جمع بستین ولی لطفاً دقیق توضیح بدین لاراول بصورت توکار چطور جلوی این باگها رو میگیره.
13- خوب این قبول، لاراول به لطف Composer این رو داره ولی بد نیست بدونید Yii از همون اول و بدون کامپوزر از این قابلیت استفاده میکرد و پرفورمنسش و ساختارش هم سازگاری فوق العاده مناسبی با قوانین PSR داره.
14- نگفتم لاراول کامپوزر نداره. گفتم Yii میتونه با فریمورکهای دیگه که از کامپوزر استفاده میکنن ادغام بشه. شما توی لاراول میتونید ویجتهای Yii رو بدون حتی یک کارکتر دستکاری توی کدهاشون، استفاده کنید؟
15- نه منظورم منوها نیست. منظورم اینهاست: http://www.yiiframework.com/extensions

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

۳ رو نه خیر یادم رفته بود.تو کار بودن فریم ورک هیچی خوبی نداره و فشار به سرور میاره.چرا باید الکی یه کلاسی رو برای کارهای کلاینت درگیر کنیم؟که کارایی خوبی نداره و سربار گذاری داره.تو ورژن ۴ لاراول داشت و پاکش کرد ولی بخواییم میتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم

----------


## under22

> ۳ رو نه خیر یادم رفته بود.تو کار بودن فریم ورک هیچی خوبی نداره و فشار به سرور میاره.چرا باید الکی یه کلاسی رو برای کارهای کلاینت درگیر کنیم؟که کارایی خوبی نداره و سربار گذاری داره.تو ورژن ۴ لاراول داشت و پاکش کرد ولی بخواییم میتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم


دوست عزیز حالا با این همه امکانات میبینیم که اصلا سربار نیاورده
چرا Yii با این همه کلاس و امکانات تعداد درخواست خیلی خیلی بیشتری از لاراول داره ؟!
چرا مصرف رم خیلی کمتری حتی کمتر از نصف لاراول داره ؟!
بزار من بهتون میگم چون لاراول اصلا اصولی ننوشته شده 
لاراول با نصف این امکانات وضعتش اینه اون موقع ببین Yii چقدر خوب کار شده . فریمورکی که توسعه دهنده اون 1 نفر باشه بهتر از این نمیشه  :چشمک:

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> 1) داشتن ویجت هایی که فوق العاده هستند و نیاز روز برنامه نویسی هستند .  مثل ویجت گرید ویو که یه گرید فول ایجکس ایجاد میکنه با 10 خط کد و  با  امکانات خیلی بالا و کاستوم سازی زیاد یا ویجت لیست وویو برای لیست کردن یا  ویجت pjax برای اینکه لینکی یا ویجتی رو فول ایجکس کنیم کافیه اول و آخر  ویجت این pjax رو بزاریم با 1 خط کد یا ویجت منو و ویجت فرم که خیلی سریع  برامون فرم میساره و با یک true برامون کد جاوا اسکریپ برای ولیدیشنش رو  مینویسه و با یک true مینوتی ولیدیشن ایجکسش رو روشن کنی و ویژگی هایی که  فکرشم نمیکنی .
> 2) داشتن یه کد جنیرتور gii که با ui زیبا خیلی سریع میشه مدل , کنترلر ,  crud , ویجت , اکستنشن و.. ساخت . و این کار رو کامل انجام میده باری مثال  وقتی مدل میسازه با توجه به نوع قیلد ها تو دیتابیس خودش ولیدیشنش رو  میزاره و ریلیشن ها رو خودش مینویسه و لیبل ها رو خودش میزاره و ... لاراول  یه کدجنیرتور داره همش باید کد بزنی تو کامند . کلی باید کد بزنی تو کامند  تا یه مدل بسازه ولی yii یه ui زیبا داره و ویژوال است تازه مدلی که  میسازه یا امکاناتی که گفتم میسازه اما لاراول یه مدل خالی خخخ
> 3) نوار پیشفرش debug حرفه ایی  پایین صفحه برای دیباگ که امکاناتی نظیر  مصرف رم این صفحه  میزان اتصال به دیتابیس این صفحه و تعداد کوئری و نوع  کوئری های این صفحه و  اطلاعات تمام کوکی و سشن های این صفحه و زمان اجرا  این صفحه و لاگ این  صفحه و........
> و خیلی چیزا دیگه ....
> الآن نرید تو گوگل سرچ کنید یکسری لینک پروژه بیارید مثل دفعه قبل این امکانات به صورت تو کار هستش و اینکه امکاناتش به مراتب بیشتر از پروژه های هستش که نمونش رو برای لاراول نوشتن .
> من اصلا نمیخواست به اینجا کشید بشه ولی شما دوستان لاراول کار یه performance لاراول رو نتونیستید تحمل کنید 
> الآن مثل دفعه قبل یکسری امکانات که لاراول نداره میشه لذت کد نویسی (اگه داتش مزیت میشد) و سینتکسی که بالعث پرفورمنس افتضاحه اون شده میشه سینتکس به روز و دادن چند تا لینک پروژه تو گیتاپ که به امکانات توکار Yii نمیرسه میشه پکیچ آماده


آره آپشن هایی که شما میگید میشه خوب برای ما به درد نخور راست میگید

در مورده همه مواردی که گفتید تو پستهای بالایی تون تو یکی از لینک ها ثابت کردیم که همه این آپشن ها رو لاراول داره.می خواید دونه دونه ثابت کنم؟

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> دوست عزیز حالا با این همه امکانات میبینیم که اصلا سربار نیاورده
> چرا Yii با این همه کلاس و امکانات تعداد درخواست خیلی خیلی بیشتری از لاراول داره ؟!
> چرا مصرف رم خیلی کمتری حتی کمتر از نصف لاراول داره ؟!
> بزار من بهتون میگم چون لاراول اصلا اصولی ننوشته شده 
> لاراول با نصف این امکانات وضعتش اینه اون موقع ببین Yii چقدر خوب کار شده . فریمورکی که توسعه دهنده اون 1 نفر باشه بهتر از این نمیشه


شما میشه بگید از کجا فهمیدید اصولی ننوشته شده؟اگه از لحاظ مصرف رمه باید بگم سیمفونی هم سنگینه هم رمش بیشتری میخواد نکنه اون هم بده یا یی از اون هم بهتره؟

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> امکانات 5.5.9 قطعاً بیشتره ولی تا وقتی که سرورها بطور عمومی نصبش نکنن، روی هاستهای اشتراکی که بیش از 70٪ سایتها رو شامل میشه، امکان استفاده از اونها رو ندارین. این یعنی لاراول 5 رو فقط روی سرورهای اختصاصی میشه استفاده کرد که اگه بخوایم سرور اختصاصی بگیریم، خوب میریم با Phalcon کار میکنیم که هم امکاناتش بیشتره، هم مهندسی تره و هم سرعتش از همه بیشتره. یا میریم با سیمفونی کار میکنیم که دردسرهای لاراول رو دیگه نداره و قطعاً پروژه ای که نیاز به سرور اختصاصی پیدا کرده، اینقدر بزرگ هست که استفاده از سیمفونی رو مقرون به صرفه کنه.
> 
> 
> 1- چرا؟ چون جوابی براش ندارین و توی آمارها ثابت شده که Zend فریمورک سرعتش از لاراول بیشتره؟
> 2- منظورم اینه که امکانات داخلی فریمورک Yii خیلی بیشتر از لاراوله. بازم توضیح بیشتر بدم؟ لطفاً توی مقایسه هاتون باندلها رو حساب نکنید و هسته خود فریمورکها رو مقایسه کنید.
> 3- جاش انداختین. گویا جوابی ندارین براش.
> 4- تمام این معماریها توی Yii هم بکار رفته ولی منظور من این بود که Yii بعنوان یک فریمورک، بیشتر مثل یک چهارچوب کاری جهت استانداردسازی عمل میکنه و به شما اجازه اسپاگتی کد زدن رو نمیده درحالی که لاراول اینطوری نیست.
> 5- منظورتون Artisan هست؟ اونوقت توکاره؟ اونوقت GUI هم داره؟ اونوقت Module Generator و Extension Generator هم داره؟ اونوقت کدهای JS مربوط به ولیدیشن رو هم براتون توی Form Generator میسازه؟
> 6- جور دیگه؟ میشه توضیح بدین؟
> ...


۱-به هیچ عنوان ثابت شده نیست مگر با ساختن دو سایت نمونه
۲-تو که بودن فریم ورک دلیل بر برتری اون نیست 
۳-رو که گفتم
۴-لاراول این رو در اختیار خود برنامه نویس گذاشته که آزادانه بتونه تصمیم بگیره و به آسونی برنامه نویسی کنه
۵-تا اون لینکی که آقای under22 داده بودن لینکش رو گذاشتم میتونید ببینید و به قدرتش پی ببرید.تازه ما ازش استفاده نمی کنیم
۶-گفته بودم که اینها کاربرد نیستن و اینکه  سمت کلاینتو با بک جدا کردن تو لاراول
۷-همونطور که گفتم تو کار رو جدا کرده که خیلی بهتره
۸-بله همون blade که همونی که پوسته درست میکنه.که بهتر از یی هست
۹-من با لینک حرف هامو ثابت می کنم ولی شما چی ...؟
http://laravel.com/docs/5.1/localization
۱۰-اون هم به لطف apc که اون هم برای یی نیست.وگرنه کش جالبی نداره
۱۱-شما ثابت کنید و اینکه ثابت کنید با یک خط کدی که مینویسید چه رخدادی هایی پشت پرده و تو یی رخ میده
۱۲-این که ارزش نداره در موردش گفتگو کنیم چون شما خیال کردید با یک آدم بی سواد طرفید
۱۳- هم که خیال کردید ۲۰ سال پیشه که آپشنی که میگید فریم ورک های دیگه نداشته باشن
۱۴-مشخصه که برتری از آن لاراول هست
۱۵-اگه تو صحبت تلفنی که چند ماه پیش داشتیم یادتون بیاد گفتید چون افزونه ها رو خود تیم یی نمینویسه پر باگه.حالا چی شده از اون به عنوان برتری یاد می کنید؟

----------


## hamedarian2009

من هم مزیت های لاراول رو اینجا لیست میکنم :
۱- داشتن License MIT
۲-پشتیبانی از موتورهای قالب Blade, Smarty, Twig و PHP
۳- استفاده از الگوهای طراحی زیاد مانند MVC, ActiveRecord, Dependency Injection, Observer, Singleton, Facade, Event-driven, MTV
۴- راحتی یادگیری
۵- کد زیبا و تمیزتر
۶- پشتیبانی از پروتکل های ایمیل  SMTP, IMAP, POP3, MailGun, Mandrill
۷-Community بیشتر
۸- کار با دیتابیس و متدهای زیاد برای تولید کوئری های دلخواه
۹- دارای کامپایلر
۱۰- انعطاف پذیری بیشتر
۱۱- بهینه (Optimize) بودن https://github.com/neomerx/rhw-l5/blob/master/readme.md
۱۲- دارای بیش از ۸۰۰۰ تا پلاگین یا افزونه یا پکیج
۱۳ - استفاده از Command Line و Artisan
۱۴- دارای کلاس های Middlware که کار باهاش در برابر نمونه های موجود در فریمورکی مانند یی خیلی ساده تر و با پیچیدگی کمتر هست
۱۵- فراهم کردن سرویس احراز هویت از طریق API های شبکه های اجتماعی مثل فیسبوک و گیت هاب و توئیتر و ...
...

----------


## fatima-php

1- من خودم ساختم. شما هم بسازین و بنچمارک بگیرین و بعدش به ما که نه ولی به خودتون جواب بدین که پرفورمنس کدوم بیشتره.
2- امکانات توکار (داخلی) هسته فریمورک مهم نیست؟ خوب پس بفرمایید با Slim کار کنید.
3- پشتیبانی از وب 2 هم بدرد نمیخوره؟ میشه بگین اصلاً شما فرق زندگی سخت تو برنامه نویسی و لذت بردن از برنامه نویسی رو میفهمین یا نه؟!
4- مگه Yii زندان میسازه؟ اصلاً معنای لغوی Framework (چهارچوب کاری) رو میفهمین؟ اگه قراره هیچ چهارچوبی تعریف نشه و هرکی هر مدلی خواست کد بنویسه، پس فریمورک دیگه وجود نداره و فقط مجموعه از توابع و کلاسها رو کنار هم ریختیم که ازشون استفاده بشه. اونوقت این ساختار بهم ریخته چطور میخواد توی ایجاد استاندارد برای کارهای تیمی کمک کنه؟ خدایی استدلالتون شبیه کسیه که داره غرق میشه و به هر خس و خاشاکی چنگ میندازه واسه نجات دادن خودش.
5- اولاً اگه چنین قدرتی داره و استفاده نمیکنید، ضمن عرض شرمندگی باید به عقلتون شک کرد. ثانیاً لینک رو دیدم و واقعاً درمقابل Gii مثل Paint دربرابر Photoshop بود!
6- دقیقاً میشه لطف کنید بگین تعریف شما از امکانات چیه؟ کاربرد به چی میگین؟ نکنه File::delete لاراول رو که اومده متد unlink خود PHP رو صدا میزنه، امکانات میدونید؟! بد نیست بدونید خیلی از کلاسهای لاراول فوق العاده بلا استفاده هستن. مثل اکثر متدهای همین کلاس File که فقط یک Wrapper واسه متدهای خود PHP نوشتن و هیچ قابلیت خاصی اضافه نکردن.
7- امکانات هسته فریمورک بیشتر باشه بهتره یا کمتر؟ اینکه Yii با امکانات بیشتر پرفورمنس بهتری هم داره انگار بدجوری داره لاراول کارها رو آتیش میزنه.
8- دوست عزیز شما اصلاً فرق پوسته و موتور قالب رو نمیفهمین. بحث با شما بی فایده است. هروقت فهمیدین Template Engine با Skinning و Theming فرق داره بحث رو ادامه بدین. ضمناً بد نیست بدونید Yii هم از Twig استفاده میکنه که خیلی بهتر و سبکتر از Blade هست.
9- وای خدا خوب شد این لینک رو گذاشتین که ثابت میکنه خالق لاراول هم فرق Internationalization و Localization رو نمیفهمه. خیلی خندیدم دستتون درد نکنه. عزیزم Localization یعنی وقتی گفتی زبان پروژه فارسیه، بطور خودکار اسامی ماهها و تقویم و... منطبق با تقویم شمسی بشه و Internationalization هم یعنی پیغامها و... رو بشه ترجمه کرد. تازه i18n رو Yii نه تنها کاربردی تر و ساده تر از لاراول پیاده سازی کرده، بلکه پیغامهای خود هسته Yii هم وقتی میگین زبان پروژه فارسیه، تغییر میکنه و پیغامهای خطا و... به زبان فارسی نشون داده میشه. این یعنی چند زبانه سازی نه اون کار ساده ای که لاراول کرده.
10- شما File Cache و DB Cache و Fragment Cache و Page Cache و Dependency و Lifetime و... که Yii داره رو میگین بخاطر APC هست؟ عزیزم بدون APC هم Yii از لاراول سریعتره. فقط مسئله اینه که با APC *خیلی* سریعتر میشه. ای خدا یکی منو بگیره مردم از خنده. کش Yii رو با APC یکی میدونه این بنده خدا.
11- بسیار خوب. این کنترلر رو ببینید:
class StockController extends Controller
{
    /**
     * @param string the symbol of the stock
     * @return float the stock price
     * @soap
     */
    public function getPrice($symbol)
    {
        $prices = array('IBM' => 100, 'GOOGLE' => 350);
        $symbol = strtoupper($symbol);
        return isset($prices[$symbol]) ? $prices[$symbol] : 0;
    }
}
تا اینجای کار با نادیده گرفتن کامنتها، یک کنترلر ساده است به اسم Stock که یک متد به اسم getPrice داره و اگه به actionGetprice تغییرش بدیم، میتونیم بصورت زیر صداش بزنیم:
mysite.com/stock/getprice/symbol/google
و جواب بگیریم 350
خوب حالا به تغییراتی که لازمه این کنترلر تبدیل به وب سرویس بشه دقت کنید:
class StockController extends Controller
{
    public function actions()
    {
        return array('ws'=>array('class'=>'CWebServiceAction'));
    }
    /**
     * @param string the symbol of the stock
     * @return float the stock price
     * @soap
     */
    public function getPrice($symbol)
    {
        $prices = array('IBM' => 100, 'GOOGLE' => 350);
        $symbol = strtoupper($symbol);
        return isset($prices[$symbol]) ? $prices[$symbol] : 0;
    }
}
حالا به این آدرس مراجعه کنید:
mysite.com/stock/ws
این خروجی هست که میگیرین:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<definitions xmlns="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/" xmlns:tns="urn:StockControllerwsdl" xmlns:soap="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:wsdl="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/" xmlns:soap-enc="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" name="StockController" targetNamespace="urn:StockControllerwsdl">
  <wsdl:message name="getPriceIn">
    <wsdl:part name="symbol" type="xsd:string"/>
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="getPriceOut">
    <wsdl:part name="return" type="xsd:float"/>
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:portType name="StockControllerPortType">
    <wsdl:operation name="getPrice">
      <wsdl:documentation/>
      <wsdl:input message="tns:getPriceIn"/>
      <wsdl:output message="tns:getPriceOut"/>
    </wsdl:operation>
  </wsdl:portType>
  <wsdl:binding name="StockControllerBinding" type="tns:StockControllerPortType">
    <soap:binding style="rpc" transport="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/http"/>
    <wsdl:operation name="getPrice">
      <soap:operation soapAction="urn:StockControllerwsdl#getPrice" style="rpc"/>
      <wsdl:input>
        <soap:body use="encoded" encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:StockControllerwsdl"/>
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdl:output>
        <soap:body use="encoded" encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="urn:StockControllerwsdl"/>
      </wsdl:output>
    </wsdl:operation>
  </wsdl:binding>
  <wsdl:service name="StockControllerService">
    <wsdl:port name="StockControllerPort" binding="tns:StockControllerBinding">
      <soap:address location="http://localhost/emarket/stock/ws?ws=1"/>
    </wsdl:port>
  </wsdl:service>
</definitions>
```

و روش استفاده از این وب سرویس:
$client = new SoapClient('http://mysite.com/stock/ws');
echo $client->getPrice('GOOGLE'); // output: 350
خوب من حرفم رو ثابت کردم. الان ما با یه متد که بدون احتساب آکولادها، فقط یک خط داره، وب سرویس ساختیم. حالا شما توی لاراول چیکار میکنید؟ البته فکر کنم این قابلیتها بدرد شما نمیخوره چون شما میخواین از کدنویسی *لذت ببرین* اما اگه بهرحال علاقمند شدین بیشتر درموردش بدونید، این لینک رو ببینید:
http://www.yiiframework.com/doc/guid...ics.webservice
تازه این مال نسخه 1.1 هست.
12- نه من فرضی درمورد سواد شما نکردم ولی شما با پاسخهاتون دارین در این مورد بهم اطلاعات خوبی میدین.
13- خوب این مورد رو گفتم قبول که لاراول هم داره بهتره درموردش بحث نکنیم ولی نمیدونم چرا با وجود Lazy Loading باز هم اینقدر سنگین تر از Yii کار میکنه.
14- جوک میگین؟ بجای شعار دادن ثابت کنید. هروقت تونستین توی لاراول به راحتی Yii با فریمورکهای دیگه ارتباط برقرار کنید بعد حرفشو بزنید وگرنه سفسطه و حرفهای بی پایه و اساس زدن رو همه بلدن (البته نه به خوبی شما)
15- صحبت تلفنی با من؟ توهم زدین؟ من تازه یک ماه هم نشده اومدم تو این انجمن و شما رو هم تا قبل از این پستتون نمیشناختم. البته الانم هم هویتتون رو نمیشناسم و فقط در حد یه کاربر سایت برنامه نویس میشناسمتون. اونوقت چطور چند ماه قبل با من تلفنی حرف زدین؟ من دیگه هیچ حرفی ندارم شما کلاً تو توهم زندگی میکنید!!!

----------


## under22

> من هم مزیت های لاراول رو اینجا لیست میکنم :
> ۱- داشتن License MIT


خب این چه مزیتی دارهمیشه دقیق بگید چون فریمورک های دیگه هر کدوم لایسنس خودشونو دارند . واقعا جالبه اینو مزیت میدونید بله دیگه وقتی نمیتونید امکانات بالا ر ولیت کنید حرف لایسنس میشه



> ۲-پشتیبانی از موتورهای قالب Blade, Smarty, Twig و PHP


خب yii هم پشتیبانی میکنه 



> ۳- استفاده از الگوهای طراحی زیاد مانند MVC, ActiveRecord, Dependency Injection, Observer, Singleton, Facade, Event-driven, MTV


این ها کهه چیزی نیست yii 1 هم حتی داشت چه برسه yii 2



> ۴- راحتی یادگیری


این نظر شماست از نظر منم Yii خیلی راحت هست و من به آسونی یاد گرفتم



> ۵- کد زیبا و تمیزتر


کد زیبا داشته باشید ولی پرفورمنس افتضاح داشته باشید چه به درد میخوره در ضمن این حرف من به این معنا نیست که yii سینتکس زشتی داریه



> ۶- پشتیبانی از پروتکل های ایمیل  SMTP, IMAP, POP3, MailGun, Mandrill


yii هم داره



> ۷-Community بیشتر


میشه منظورتونو بیشتر توضیح بدید چطوری لاراول با 1 نفر توسعه دهنده این موقع yii با بیش از 100 نفر و افرادی که تو هر قسمت کامیت کردند 



> ۸- کار با دیتابیس و متدهای زیاد برای تولید کوئری های دلخواه


yii هم داره با 3 روش میشه activerecord,dao,query bilder



> ۹- دارای کامپایلر


یعنی چی بیشتر توضیح بدید و کاربردش رو بگید تا معادش رو بگم



> ۱۰- انعطاف پذیری بیشتر


رو هوا صحبت نکنید مثال بزنید یعنی چی



> ۱۱- بهینه (Optimize) بودن https://github.com/neomerx/rhw-l5/blob/master/readme.md


دیگه حرف از بیهنه بودن نزدیک که یه آمار کلی بهتون دادم اون بالا



> ۱۲- دارای بیش از ۸۰۰۰ تا پلاگین یا افزونه یا پکیج


yii هم داره با کمی سرچ میبینید خیلی بیشتر از اینا داره



> ۱۳ - استفاده از Command Line و Artisan


yii این رو به صورت gii داره با خیلی امکانات بیشتر و به صورت visual و model , crud , controller,widget ,extention میسازه و برای مثال مدل رو از دیتابیس میازه و تمام رول ها و لیبیل ها و ریلیشن ها رو هم میسازه



> ۱۴- دارای کلاس های Middlware که کار باهاش در برابر نمونه های موجود در فریمورکی مانند یی خیلی ساده تر و با پیچیدگی کمتر هست


اتفاقا ویجت های yii خیلی قوی تر و کارا تر هستن مثل ویجت فرم که ولیدیشن ها رو همش برات مینویسه یا ویجت گرید ویو که گرید فول ایجکس میده و خیلی چیزا دیگه که لاراول نداره



> ۱۵- فراهم کردن سرویس احراز هویت از طریق API های شبکه های اجتماعی مثل فیسبوک و گیت هاب و توئیتر و ...
> ...


Yii هم داره
yii خیلی امکاناتش بیشتر هست در حالی که سبک تر و بهینه تر هست .
من یکسری امکانات تو کار فریمورک رو بالا لیست کردم اگه لاراول به صورت تو کار داره لطفا بگید  :چشمک:

----------


## under22

> آره آپشن هایی که شما میگید میشه خوب برای ما به درد نخور راست میگید
> 
> در مورده همه مواردی که گفتید تو پستهای بالایی تون تو یکی از لینک ها ثابت کردیم که همه این آپشن ها رو لاراول داره.می خواید دونه دونه ثابت کنم؟


بنده صحبت هام رو فارسی گفتم 
این ها امکانات تو کار فریمورک هست شما فقط یکسری لینک گیتاپ دادید یکسری پروژه نصفه نیمه بود و امکانات توکار Yii رو نداشت
حالا هی نگید ثابت کردید چون در اصل چیزی ر ثابت نکردید

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

۱-نساخته میدونیم نیاز به ساختن نیست و همه میدونن کارایی لاراول بهتره
۲-با slim کار نمیکنم ولی این آپشن ها بدرد ما نمیخوره
۳-بله,پشتبانی ازش بدرد نمیخوره.هنوز هم میگم
۴-تا یه حدودی حرفتون رو میپذیرم
۵-به خدا شما با این gii ما رو کشتید.اینکه لاراول شبیه یی تو کار gii و این چیزهای مسخره نیست بده؟تا اون جایی که نیاز میشده گذاشته از اون بیشتر میشه مسخره بازی
۶-ویجت های لاراول تا جایی که نیاز هست ساخته شده نه بیشتر نه کمتر
۷-امکانات بیشتر؟هسته لاراول از یی بهتره؟حیف که اینجا انجمنه ولی ای کاش یک دیدگاهی که یکی از کاربران خارجی درباره هسته یی داشت رو اینجا میذاشتم(حیف که فحش داده)که چقدر ضعیفه.شما از کجا میگید که هسته یی بهتره نکنه همه کدهاشو خط به خط دیدید؟یی هیچ آپشن بیشتر از لاراول نداره.اون کسایی که سوخت یی کارها هستن که بیشتر از بخش یی میان اینجا ولی لاراول کارها رنگ بخش یی رو هم ندیدن چه برسه بازدید داشته باشن و *پست هم بزارن*
۸-کاربردشون یکیه.
Theming is a systematic way of customizing the outlook of pages in a Web application. By applying a new theme, the overall appearance of a Web application can be changed instantly and dramatically.
۹-منظور شما دقیقا همین بود.اگه میدونستم خنده تون میگیره زودتر لینک رو میزاشتم.که خنده معکوس میکنید و حرفی برای گفتن ندارید
۱۰-این هم داستان بند ۱۳ هست که گفتم.خیال کردید تو قرن بوقیم ببینید اگه کلاسی رو هم نباشه به آسانی میشه از کلاس های دیگران استفاده کرد.این جملتون برای این بند خوبه.هروقت تونستین توی لاراول به راحتی Yii با فریمورکهای دیگه ارتباط برقرار  کنید بعد حرفشو بزنید وگرنه سفسطه و حرفهای بی پایه و اساس زدن رو همه بلدن
۱۱-این یک نمونه restfull تازه با لاراول ۴ هست.ببینید و بگید بده http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/l...ted--net-29785
۱۲-که هیچی
۱۳-که خودتون هم پذیرفتید
۱۴-composer که دیگه زبان زده برای همه.این کد هم ببینید و اگه نکته ای چیزی بود بگید

<?php
  $FmyFunctions1 = new \App\library\myFunctions;
  $is_ok = ($FmyFunctions1->is_ok());
?>
۱۵-ببخشید.من خیلی از شما پوزش می خوام

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> خب این چه مزیتی دارهمیشه دقیق بگید چون فریمورک های دیگه هر کدوم لایسنس خودشونو دارند . واقعا جالبه اینو مزیت میدونید بله دیگه وقتی نمیتونید امکانات بالا ر ولیت کنید حرف لایسنس میشه
> 
> خب yii هم پشتیبانی میکنه 
> 
> این ها کهه چیزی نیست yii 1 هم حتی داشت چه برسه yii 2
> 
> این نظر شماست از نظر منم Yii خیلی راحت هست و من به آسونی یاد گرفتم
> 
> کد زیبا داشته باشید ولی پرفورمنس افتضاح داشته باشید چه به درد میخوره در ضمن این حرف من به این معنا نیست که yii سینتکس زشتی داریه
> ...


یی از اسمارتی و blade پشتیبانی میکنه ؟میشه بگید چجوری؟
یی از همه اون معماری ها استفاده کرده؟میشه ثابت کنید؟
یی نگارشش اونقدر بده که یکی دو ماه باهاش کار کردم زده شدم.شما نگارش لاراول رو ببینی سراغ هیچ فریم ورکی نمیری
به خدا کشتی ما رو با این پرفورمنس.اگه پرفورمنسش پایین بود دوست داشتنی ترین فریم ورک جهان نمیشد.تو همه جا طرفدارداره.شما فقط یک ماه استخدام های همشهری رو پیگیری کن تا ببینی کدوم فریم ورک بهتره

برادر من واجبه چیزی رو نمیدونی الکی بگی فلان فریم ورک داره؟من که بایی کار نمیکنم میدونم یی فقط این SMTP, IMAP, POP3 سه تا رو داره.لاراوله که اون آپشن هایی که دوستمون گفتن داره

منظورشون از Community انجمن و آموزش های سایت های دیگه و... هست که حرفشون درسته که خیلی از یی بیشتره

توی دیتابیس لاراول بهتر کار کرده

کامپایلر خیلی مشخصه جستجو کنید متوجه میشید

این هم مشخصه از دیتابیس گرفته تا سیشن و... که خیلی عالیه

آمار داد؟اون شد آمار؟هر لینکی که از لاراول منفی میگه میشه آمار؟sitepoint که خیلی معتبره به اون نمیگیم آمار.شما روت میشه همچین حرفی بزنی؟

این پاسخ اون افزونه هایی بود که هی افزونه افزونه میکردید

در مورد ۱۳ هم که لینک هایی که تو تایپیک های پیشین دادم گویای همه چیز هست

تو بخش ۱۴ یکین

۱۵ میتونید ثابت کنید که با یکی دو خط کد میتونی سیستم اهراز هویت گوگل رو بنویسید؟اگه میتونید پس نمونشو بدید؟ممنون میشم

----------


## reza_khan2006

دوستان لاراول 
یه سوال داشتم بهترین پکیج اهراز هویت و acl برای لاراول چیه. خودم چند تایی پیدا کردم ولی  دارم رو یه شبکه اجتماعی کار می کنم که هم امنیت مهمه و هم تعداد کاربراش زیاد میشه
(به نظرتون از این آماده ها استفاده کنم یا خودم بشینم برای acl یه سیستم شخصی درست کنم .)

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

از دید من یکی از بهترین پکیج ها رو بگیرید و خودتون ویرایشش کنید.یا خودتون بنویسید

----------


## under22

> یی از اسمارتی و blade پشتیبانی میکنه ؟میشه بگید چجوری؟
> یی از همه اون معماری ها استفاده کرده؟میشه ثابت کنید؟
> یی نگارشش اونقدر بده که یکی دو ماه باهاش کار کردم زده شدم.شما نگارش لاراول رو ببینی سراغ هیچ فریم ورکی نمیری
> به خدا کشتی ما رو با این پرفورمنس.اگه پرفورمنسش پایین بود دوست داشتنی ترین فریم ورک جهان نمیشد.تو همه جا طرفدارداره.شما فقط یک ماه استخدام های همشهری رو پیگیری کن تا ببینی کدوم فریم ورک بهتره
> 
> برادر من واجبه چیزی رو نمیدونی الکی بگی فلان فریم ورک داره؟من که بایی کار نمیکنم میدونم یی فقط این SMTP, IMAP, POP3 سه تا رو داره.لاراوله که اون آپشن هایی که دوستمون گفتن داره
> 
> منظورشون از Community انجمن و آموزش های سایت های دیگه و... هست که حرفشون درسته که خیلی از یی بیشتره
> 
> ...


 yii از اسمارتی و twing پشتبانی میکنه 
بله از همه اون معماری ها استفاده کرده میتونید داخل سایتش ببینید خودتون
شما یه ماه باهاش کار کردی به این نتیجه رسیدی اصل مهم نیست این عقیده شماس و به کسی ربطی نداره من باهاش کار میکنم احساس لذت میبرم لطفا عقاید خودتون رو برای خودتون بزارید  :چشمک: 
اینکه فریمورک طرفدار داره دلیل این نمیشه که شما بگید پرفورمنش بالاس جالبه شما کاسه داغ تر از آشید همه میدونن تو همه بنچمارک ها هم ثابت شده پرفورمنس نداره درضمن سعی نکنید این رو کوچیک جلوه بدیدی این خیلی مهم هست
بله Yii از SMTP, IMAP, POP3 پشتیبانی میکنه برید داخل نسخه 2 ببینید 
در مورده Community هم Yii چیزی کم نداره کلیآموزش اعم از کتاب و فیلم داخل اینترنت داره میتونید یه سرچ داخل یوتوب بکنید یا داخل گوگل و فرم فعال خودش و سایت های مهم هم خیلی فعالن
لطفا از روی هوا حرف نزید شما عادت دارید رو هوا بگید کجا دقیقا لاراول تو دیتابیس خوب کار کرده در حالی که وقتی مدل رو با gii جنیریت میکنی کافیه اسم ریلیشن رو بدی اکتیو رکورد تا جین زده بشه به همین راحتی لطفا حرفتن رو ثابت کنید 
دیتابیس و سشن هم مثل بالا از روی هوا خیلی عالیه خب منم میم عالیه شما ثابت کن حرفتو 
سیستم اهراز هویت به آسونی با چند خط
http://www.yiiframework.com/doc-2.0/...nt-oauth2.html
بقیه صحبت هاتونم همینطوری هست من کلی ویجت و امکانات داخلی Yii رو گفتم اما شما فقط به دو تا لینک از گیتاپ اونم با امکانات خیل یکمتر دادید اون موقع کجا جواب بنده رو دادید

----------


## fatima-php

> ۱-نساخته میدونیم نیاز به ساختن نیست و همه میدونن کارایی لاراول بهتره


شما بساز بعد ادعا کن. چقدر مثل بچه ها حرف میزنی و رفتار میکنی آقا پسر




> ۲-با slim کار نمیکنم ولی این آپشن ها بدرد ما نمیخوره


نه منظورم اینه که اگه نیازتون به فریمورک در حد یه موتور قالب و DAL و MVC دست و پا شکسته است، Slim و F3 به راحتی جوابگوی نیازتون هستن و تازه کارآیی و سرعتشون هم از لاراول بیشتره.




> ۳-بله,پشتبانی ازش بدرد نمیخوره.هنوز هم میگم


اگه چیز دیگه ای میگفتی شک میکردم. اصلاً چی میفهمی وب 2 چیه که بخوای بهش احساس نیاز کنی. فکر میکنم بزرگترین پروژه ای که انجام دادی، وبلاگ شخصی خودت باشه.




> ۴-تا یه حدودی حرفتون رو میپذیرم


نه تعارف نکن اینم نپذیر




> ۵-به خدا شما با این gii ما رو کشتید.اینکه لاراول شبیه یی تو کار gii و این چیزهای مسخره نیست بده؟تا اون جایی که نیاز میشده گذاشته از اون بیشتر میشه مسخره بازی


همین قابلیت رو اگه لاراول داشت الان به اسم امکانات لاراول دهن ما رو سرویس کرده بودی عزیزم. باشه قبول، همه چیزهایی که Yii داره و لاراول نداره مسخره بازیه ولی کلاسهای بی کاربردی که بدون اونها، استفاده از خود امکانات PHP ساده تر و کوتاه تر بوده، قابلیت سودمند محسوب میشه.




> ۶-ویجت های لاراول تا جایی که نیاز هست ساخته شده نه بیشتر نه کمتر


جوک نگو عزیزم. تمام ویجت هایی که Yii داره توی اکثر پروژه های بزرگ استفاده میشه. اگه شما استفاده نکرده یا پروژه ای که به اینا نیاز داشته باشه بهت نخوره، نگو لازم نیست. یکم دیدت رو گسترش بده.




> ۷-امکانات بیشتر؟هسته لاراول از یی بهتره؟حیف که اینجا انجمنه ولی ای کاش یک دیدگاهی که یکی از کاربران خارجی درباره هسته یی داشت رو اینجا میذاشتم(حیف که فحش داده)که چقدر ضعیفه.شما از کجا میگید که هسته یی بهتره نکنه همه کدهاشو خط به خط دیدید؟یی هیچ آپشن بیشتر از لاراول نداره.اون کسایی که سوخت یی کارها هستن که بیشتر از بخش یی میان اینجا ولی لاراول کارها رنگ بخش یی رو هم ندیدن چه برسه بازدید داشته باشن و *پست هم بزارن*


بله گلم من خط به خط سورس کد Yii رو خوندم و از اینهمه زیبایی توی ساختار و پیاده سازی هسته اش لذت بردم. سینتکس لاراول رو هم برای مهد کودکیهای برنامه نویسی مفید میدونم چون تنها امتیازش اینه که خلاصه تره و برای کسانی که عادت به تایپ ندارن، یکم جمع و جورتره وگرنه ازنظر منطق و مفاهیمی مثل Convention over Configuration هیچ حرفی جلوی Yii نداره بزنه.




> ۸-کاربردشون یکیه.
> Theming is a systematic way of customizing the outlook of pages in a Web application. By applying a new theme, the overall appearance of a Web application can be changed instantly and dramatically.


این جوک جدید رو از کدوم منبع برداشتی؟ کاربردشون یکیه. خدایی دستت درد نکنه داداشی امشب حسابی منو خندوندی. کاربردشون یکیه. هه هه




> ۹-منظور شما دقیقا همین بود.اگه میدونستم خنده تون میگیره زودتر لینک رو میزاشتم.که خنده معکوس میکنید و حرفی برای گفتن ندارید


شما اگه جوابم رو میخوندین میفهمیدین که اون چیزی که گذاشتین واسه لاراول، یک دهم امکانات i18n و l10n توی Yii هم نیست. حیف که درکتون در این حد نیست.




> ۱۰-این هم داستان بند ۱۳ هست که گفتم.خیال کردید تو قرن بوقیم ببینید اگه کلاسی رو هم نباشه به آسانی میشه از کلاس های دیگران استفاده کرد.این جملتون برای این بند خوبه.هروقت تونستین توی لاراول به راحتی Yii با فریمورکهای دیگه ارتباط برقرار  کنید بعد حرفشو بزنید وگرنه سفسطه و حرفهای بی پایه و اساس زدن رو همه بلدن


باز هم تکرار میکنم. هر وقت تونستین لاراول رو با فریمورکهای دیگه ترکیب کنید، اونوقت بیاین توی این بند حرف بزنید وگرنه تکرار مکررات فایده نداره. برای شما دلیل و منطق آوردن، آب تو هاون کوبیدنه.




> ۱۱-این یک نمونه restfull تازه با لاراول ۴ هست.ببینید و بگید بده http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/l...ted--net-29785


وای خدای من. اینهمه کار واسه یه RESTful API ؟ خوبه من وب سرویس و ساخت WSDL رو مثال زدم که خیلی دنگ و فنگ بیشتری از REST داره. REST که توی Yii خیلی ساده تره ولی چون حوصله ندارم توضیح بدم و اگه بگم هم شما احتمالاً نمیفهمید، لینکشو میگذارم: http://www.yiiframework.com/wiki/175...ate-a-rest-api




> ۱۲-که هیچی


خوب هیچی




> ۱۳-که خودتون هم پذیرفتید


آره ولی نگفتین چرا با این وجود باز هم از Yii کند تره؟




> ۱۴-composer که دیگه زبان زده برای همه.این کد هم ببینید و اگه نکته ای چیزی بود بگید
> 
> <?php
>   $FmyFunctions1 = new \App\library\myFunctions;
>   $is_ok = ($FmyFunctions1->is_ok());
> ?>


خوب این الان به حرف من چه ربطی داشت؟ من گفتم با فریمورکهای دیگه ترکیب کنید. Library های خود پروژه رو شما دارین مثال میزنید؟




> ۱۵-ببخشید.من خیلی از شما پوزش می خوام


خواهش میکنم

----------


## fatima-php

> یی از اسمارتی و blade پشتیبانی میکنه ؟میشه بگید چجوری؟
> یی از همه اون معماری ها استفاده کرده؟میشه ثابت کنید؟
> یی نگارشش اونقدر بده که یکی دو ماه باهاش کار کردم زده شدم.شما نگارش لاراول رو ببینی سراغ هیچ فریم ورکی نمیری
> به خدا کشتی ما رو با این پرفورمنس.اگه پرفورمنسش پایین بود دوست داشتنی ترین فریم ورک جهان نمیشد.تو همه جا طرفدارداره.شما فقط یک ماه استخدام های همشهری رو پیگیری کن تا ببینی کدوم فریم ورک بهتره
> 
> برادر من واجبه چیزی رو نمیدونی الکی بگی فلان فریم ورک داره؟من که بایی کار نمیکنم میدونم یی فقط این SMTP, IMAP, POP3 سه تا رو داره.لاراوله که اون آپشن هایی که دوستمون گفتن داره
> 
> منظورشون از Community انجمن و آموزش های سایت های دیگه و... هست که حرفشون درسته که خیلی از یی بیشتره
> 
> ...


کافیه یه سرچ درمورد Yii and Smarty و مشابهش درمورد Blade بزنید. نکنه فکر میکنید Smarty هم اختراع لاراول هست و فقط اون میتونه باهاش کار کنه؟ فقط 10 مورد Extension رو خودم درمورد Smarty نصب و تست کردم. توی Yii2 هم که توکار شده پشتیبانیش.

لازم به اثبات نیست. اگه به سورس کدهاش نگاه کنید میبینید که همه اون معماریها استفاده شده.

اینکه شما نتونستین با Yii کار کنید، دانش کم شما رو نشون میده نه کدنویسی بد Yii رو.

اگه Performance مهم نیست توی وب پس چی مهمه؟ خدایی دلایلتون برای قانع کردن بچه های کودکستان هم مناسب نیست. استخدام همشهری :دی

شما هم واجب نیست چیزی رو که نمیدونید درموردش نظر بدین. Yii از همه پروتکلهای Mail که اشاره شد پشتیبانی میکنه. فقط نسخه 1.1 هست که با POP3 و IMAP و SMTP کار میکنه. اونم براش Extension برای کار با بقیه ساخته شده.

واقعاً؟ خدایی هلاک اینم که یکی بیاد ثابت کنه Eloquent بهتر از ActiveRecord کار میکنه!

درمورد کامپایلر هم لینک بدین. وظیفه ما نیست که درمورد امکانات تخیلی لاراول تحقیق کنیم. شما اگه میگی قابلیت مفیدیه لینک بده ببینیم.

ازنظر شما صددرصد لاراول عالیه ولی ازنظر کسانی که تجربه کار با Yii رو داشتن، لاراول داغونه.

SitePoint سایت معتبریه ولی همه مقالات داخلش مقالات معتبر نیستن. یه نظرسنجی نمیشه ملاک انتخاب باشه اونم وقتی آمار و نتایج و جامعه آماری و... رو نگفتن و فقط نتیجه رو اعلام کردن و امکان اعتراض رو هم برداشتن و آمار فریمورکهای بزرگ مخالف لاراول رو بین نسخه های مختلف شکستن.

اینقدر دم از افزونه نزنید چون پرفورمنس افزونه های 3rd-Party به اندازه هسته فریمورک نیست. بگین ببینم لاراول توی هسته خودش چقدر قدرت داره.

شما میتونید ثابت کنید با دو خط کد میتونید توی لاراول اهراز هویت گوگل رو بنویسید؟ ما چیزهایی که گفتیم رو ثابت کردیم. شما معادلش رو اگه تو لاراول داری بگو و اگه Yii نداشت قبول میکنیم لاراول بعد عمری یه قابلیت رو کرد که Yii نداره.

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> yii از اسمارتی و twing پشتبانی میکنه 
> بله از همه اون معماری ها استفاده کرده میتونید داخل سایتش ببینید خودتون
> شما یه ماه باهاش کار کردی به این نتیجه رسیدی اصل مهم نیست این عقیده شماس و به کسی ربطی نداره من باهاش کار میکنم احساس لذت میبرم لطفا عقاید خودتون رو برای خودتون بزارید 
> اینکه فریمورک طرفدار داره دلیل این نمیشه که شما بگید پرفورمنش بالاس جالبه شما کاسه داغ تر از آشید همه میدونن تو همه بنچمارک ها هم ثابت شده پرفورمنس نداره درضمن سعی نکنید این رو کوچیک جلوه بدیدی این خیلی مهم هست
> بله Yii از SMTP, IMAP, POP3 پشتیبانی میکنه برید داخل نسخه 2 ببینید 
> در مورده Community هم Yii چیزی کم نداره کلیآموزش اعم از کتاب و فیلم داخل اینترنت داره میتونید یه سرچ داخل یوتوب بکنید یا داخل گوگل و فرم فعال خودش و سایت های مهم هم خیلی فعالن
> لطفا از روی هوا حرف نزید شما عادت دارید رو هوا بگید کجا دقیقا لاراول تو دیتابیس خوب کار کرده در حالی که وقتی مدل رو با gii جنیریت میکنی کافیه اسم ریلیشن رو بدی اکتیو رکورد تا جین زده بشه به همین راحتی لطفا حرفتن رو ثابت کنید 
> دیتابیس و سشن هم مثل بالا از روی هوا خیلی عالیه خب منم میم عالیه شما ثابت کن حرفتو 
> سیستم اهراز هویت به آسونی با چند خط
> ...


شما یک نمونه از همه اون template engine برای ما اینجا بیار تا ببینیم از همش پشتیبانی میکنه یا نه.
بله باور منه و میگم کد نویس تو لاراول خیلی بهتره.اگه قرار بود هر کسی عقیدشو واسه خودش نگه داره و حرفی نزنه شما الان اینجا چیزی نمینوشتی.باورت رو داری به من میگی :چشمک: 
میشه بگید یک فریم ورک باید چیکار کنه کنه تات طرفدارهاش زیاد باشن؟درباره هر چیزی تو لاراول صحبت میکنیم میگید اینش بده اونش بده پس چیش خوبه که این همه طرفدار داره؟تو این ۲ماهه که با هم بحث کردیم ببینید چقدر کاربر اومدن درباره دوست داشتی بودن و کاراییش حرف زدن از بخش php گرفته تا لاراول.اگه آقای شهرکی نبود عمرا اگه بخش ی بازدید کننده داشت.کی میدونی یی چیه؟
اگه اونجوریه همه میدونن طرفدارهای یی از لاراول کمتره شما نمی خواد کاسه داغ تر از آش بشید و ازش طرفداری کنید.این حرف درسته؟
بنچ مارک رو تو چی میبینید؟تو سرعت رم؟بهینه بودن؟ببینید این حرفهایی که میگید چیزی از ارزش های لاراول کم نمیشه.شما باز هم بگو بنچمارک.بنچمارک گرفتید که انقدر بنچمارک میکنید؟دو تا سایت با فریم ورک ها ساختید که انقدر بنچمارک میکنید؟یه چیزی شنیدید الکی هر همه جا میگید.همین hamedarian2009 یکی از بهترین دوستهای من تو برنامه نویسه.زمانی که خواست بره سراغ لاراول یک پروژه وبلاگ رو با چند فریم ورک انجام داد(laravel-symfony2-yii-codeigniter)ولی رسید به لاراول و با اون کار کرد.شما هم همین کارو کن سپس بگو این از اون بهتره.حاضرم قسم بخورم که این کار هم نکردی.

در مورد ایمیل هم دیدید که لاراول چند تا آپشن رو پشتیبانی میکنه دیگه؟

در مورد Community هم.نمیتونید بگید که آموزش های و انجمن و ... لاراول کمتره.چون همه میدونن که خیلی آموزش و انجمن های پشتیبانی لاراول بیشتره.از tuts plus ,sitepoint گرفته تا بهترین سایت های دیگه همه طرفدار لاراول هستن.این رو نمیتونید انکار کنید :چشمک: 

منظورم ما از دیتابیس query هست نه gii که اون هم لاراول داره.این رو ببینید

$users = DB::table('users')->select('name', 'email as user_email')->get();
چقدر کار کردن باهاش آسون و خوبه
این هم کار کردن با سیشن که هلو بپر تو گلو هست

$value = $request->session()->get('key', 'default');

این هم سیستم اهراز هویتش که خودتون میتونید ببینید که چقدر خوب و قوی کار شده
http://laravel.com/docs/5.1/authentication
اگه از این اهراز نخواستید استفاده کنید میتونید از پکیج های بسیار قوی که تو اینترنت هست استفاده کنید :لبخند: 

هر نکته دیگه ای هست بگید و پاسختون رو میدم

----------


## fatima-php

احراز هویت و Authorization و Authentication یی رو پس ندیدین انگار. با RBAC یی کار کردین؟ البته بعید میدونم دانشش رو داشته باشین که از معماری قدرتمندش سر در بیارین. اما درمورد کوئری که گفتین، معادل Yii :
Users::model()->findAll(array('select' => 'name, email AS user_email'));
تازه توی نسخه 2 از اینم ساده تر شده:
Users::find()->select(['id', 'email AS user_email'])->all();

درمورد سشن هم توی Yii اینطوریه:
Yii::app()->session->get('key');
اگه مال لاراول هلو بپر تو گلو باشه، مال Yii قطعاً راحت الحلقوم هست.

----------


## under22

اینم از thempalte engin که هی میگید 
http://www.yiiframework.com/doc-2.0/...e-engines.html
مزیت خاصی نداره من خودم به شخصه ازش استفاده نمیکنم

----------


## under22

دوست عزیز من هم نزدیک 2 ماه با لاراول 5 کار کردم ولی دیگه شما خیلی داری شلوغش میکنید

----------


## hamedarian2009

حالا اینهمه دشمنی با لاراول در این انجمن چه دلیلی میتونه داشته باشه؟ چرا کاربران سایر فریمورکها وارد این بحث ها نمیشن نکنه خدایی نکرده لاراول به عنوان یک رقیب برای آموزش های فارسی Yii در ایران حساب میشه و احتمالا جذب کاربران بیشتر برای خرید اون پکیج ها و کاربرانی که قبلا در اینجا دارای پست های ارشد بودن همچنان به حمایت  از یک ابزار که همه اونها توسط انسانها نوشته شده و هیچکدوم قوی تر از دیگری نیست می پردازند والله برای ما فرقی نداره کی از چه فریمورکی استفاده بکنه یا نه من خودم از Yii2 هم استفاده میکنم و همین چندروز پیش باهاش یه وبلاگ ایجاد کردم اما بازهم احساس میکنم در خیلی موارد لاراول بهتر عمل کرده و توسعه دهنده باهاش راحت تر ارتباط برقرار میکنه و فقط تنها مزیتش همون ابزار gii است

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> شما بساز بعد ادعا کن. چقدر مثل بچه ها حرف میزنی و رفتار میکنی آقا پسر
> 
> 
> نه منظورم اینه که اگه نیازتون به فریمورک در حد یه موتور قالب و DAL و MVC دست و پا شکسته است، Slim و F3 به راحتی جوابگوی نیازتون هستن و تازه کارآیی و سرعتشون هم از لاراول بیشتره.
> 
> 
> اگه چیز دیگه ای میگفتی شک میکردم. اصلاً چی میفهمی وب 2 چیه که بخوای بهش احساس نیاز کنی. فکر میکنم بزرگترین پروژه ای که انجام دادی، وبلاگ شخصی خودت باشه.
> 
> 
> ...


۱-بله,من شبیه بچه ها رفتار میکنم از شما خیلی خیلی پوزش میخوام :لبخند: 
۲-همین لاراول کار من رو راه میندازه و خیلی خیلی ازش خوشم میاد.نیاز نمیبینم برم سراغ splim,fatfreeframework و ...
۳-نیازی تو پروژه نداشتم و نخواهم داشت.که بخوام استفاده کنم.همین آپشن های لاراول خیلی خیلی خوبه
۴-  باشه نمیپذیرم :لبخند: 
۵-بهتون ثابت کردم که gii رو لاراول هم داره.ولی موردی نمیبینم که بخوام آپشن  های لاراول رو به رخ کسی بکشم.تا کسی وادار نکنه دوست گرامی :لبخند: 
۶-من با یی کار کردم ویجت های خیلی ویژه ای ندیدم که بخوام بگم
۷-سرعت توسعه و انعطاف پذیری لاراول خیلی بیشتره.هسته لاراول برای مهدکودکیاست.آقایون خارجی مهد کودکی که لاراول دوست داشتنی ترین فریم ورکتونه بیاید از یی استفاده کنید که برای بابا بزرگ هاست
۸-از خود سایت یی آوردم اگه بخونید میبینید که کاربردشون یکیه
۹-من درکم خیلی خیلی پایینه از شما پوزش می خوام ولی بدونید که معادل همون چیزی که خواستید همینه که دادم
۱۰-هیچ فریم ورکی با فریم ورک دیگه ترکیب نمیشه بلکه کلاس هاش مورد استفاده قرار میگیره که من کدش رو تو همون پست دادم 
۱۱-حالا خوبه که کدهای لاراول خیلی بهینه تر و کارایی بهتری داره.الکی شلوغش میکنید و نظم تایپیک رو بهم میریزید.لینک من رو مقایسه کنید میبینید که برای من بهینه تره
۱۲-هیچی :لبخند: 
۱۳-به خاطر استاندارد ننوشتن کد نویسی خود برنامه نویسه
۱۴-اگه یادتون باشه توپکیج آقای شهرکی هم همین کار شده و کلاس های فریم ورک زند رو آوردن :چشمک: 
۱۵-من هم خواهش می کنم :لبخند:

----------


## under22

> ۱-بله,من شبیه بچه ها رفتار میکنم از شما خیلی خیلی پوزش میخوام
> ۲-همین لاراول کار من رو راه میندازه و خیلی خیلی ازش خوشم میاد.نیاز نمیبینم برم سراغ splim,fatfreeframework و ...
> ۳-نیازی تو پروژه نداشتم و نخواهم داشت.که بخوام استفاده کنم.همین آپشن های لاراول خیلی خیلی خوبه
> ۴-  باشه نمیپذیرم
> ۵-بهتون ثابت کردم که gii رو لاراول هم داره.ولی موردی نمیبینم که بخوام آپشن  های لاراول رو به رخ کسی بکشم.تا کسی وادار نکنه دوست گرامی
> ۶-من با یی کار کردم ویجت های خیلی ویژه ای ندیدم که بخوام بگم
> ۷-سرعت توسعه و انعطاف پذیری لاراول خیلی بیشتره.هسته لاراول برای مهدکودکیاست.آقایون خارجی مهد کودکی که لاراول دوست داشتنی ترین فریم ورکتونه بیاید از یی استفاده کنید که برای بابا بزرگ هاست
> ۸-از خود سایت یی آوردم اگه بخونید میبینید که کاربردشون یکیه
> ۹-من درکم خیلی خیلی پایینه از شما پوزش می خوام ولی بدونید که معادل همون چیزی که خواستید همینه که دادم
> ...


دوست عزیز این بحث ها برای این نیست که شما بری سراغ یه چیز دیگه این از مورد 1 و 2
مورد 5 جالبه شما چطور یثابت کردید gii رو لاراول داره میشه به بنده ه مثابت کنید . ساخت مدل با تمام رول ها و ریلیشن ها و لیبیل ها از روی جدول و crud و controller و... لطفا این ها رو ثابت کنید و حرفش رو نزنید که رو هوا باشه
مورد 7 خوبه که شما به این نتیجه رسیدید این نظر و فکر شماس به نظر من و خیلی های دیگه سرعت توسعه با yii بیشتره لاراول با اون سینکش انگار داری اسپاگتی کد میزنی نه انگار که فریمورکی هست این به کنار پرفورمنسش که ثابت شده افتضاح هست شما یه تنه میخای ثایت کنی نیست  :چشمک: 
مورد 8 اون لینکی که در مورده زبان گفتی اصلا در حد yii و در مقاب ل امکناتی که faitma گفتن فقط سف سته کردید با یه متغییر location میشه تمام پیغام ها و خطا ها و همه چی رو شمسی و فارسی کرد .
مورد 10 فریمورک yii با همه فریمورک ها به راحتی ترکیب میشه حالا اسمش مهم نیست به راحتی کلاسا زند یا هر فریمورک دیگه رو میتونی داخلش استفاده کنی .
مورد 11 حالا خوبه این فقط شمایید که میگید این کد های لاراول بهینه هست مثل اینکه شما فقط خودتون رو قبول دارید و خودتون رو به بنچمارک ها ارج میدونید دوست عزیز  :چشمک:

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> کافیه یه سرچ درمورد Yii and Smarty و مشابهش درمورد Blade بزنید. نکنه فکر میکنید Smarty هم اختراع لاراول هست و فقط اون میتونه باهاش کار کنه؟ فقط 10 مورد Extension رو خودم درمورد Smarty نصب و تست کردم. توی Yii2 هم که توکار شده پشتیبانیش.
> 
> لازم به اثبات نیست. اگه به سورس کدهاش نگاه کنید میبینید که همه اون معماریها استفاده شده.
> 
> اینکه شما نتونستین با Yii کار کنید، دانش کم شما رو نشون میده نه کدنویسی بد Yii رو.
> 
> اگه Performance مهم نیست توی وب پس چی مهمه؟ خدایی دلایلتون برای قانع کردن بچه های کودکستان هم مناسب نیست. استخدام همشهری :دی
> 
> شما هم واجب نیست چیزی رو که نمیدونید درموردش نظر بدین. Yii از همه پروتکلهای Mail که اشاره شد پشتیبانی میکنه. فقط نسخه 1.1 هست که با POP3 و IMAP و SMTP کار میکنه. اونم براش Extension برای کار با بقیه ساخته شده.
> ...


شبیه گفته خودتون اگه چیزی رو میخواید ثابت کنید لینک بدید و در مورد template engine هم لینک بدید.شما می خواید ثابت کنید
درمورد معماری هم کد بدید شما می خواید اثبات کنید
من نتونستم با یی کار کنم و دانشم کمه؟آقای شهرکی که دیدن من یک وبلاگ رو اون هم پارسال تابستون بالا اوردم برید ازشون بپرسید :چشمک: من از ساختارش خوشم نمیاد نه از یادگیریش وگرنه هر کسی یکی دو ماه زمان بزار میتونه یاد بگیره.نکنه اشتباه میگم؟البته همونجور که گفتید سوادم کمه و بچه ام پوزش :لبخند: 

دلایلم برای همه قانع کنندست شما همشهری رو مسخره میکنید.ولی نمیدونید که چه شرکت های بزرگی که آگهی نمیدن.نمونش یکی از شرکت های توی دانشگاه شریف  بود که میخواستم کار کنم ولی فریم ورکش کیک بود که از آقای شهرکی مشورت گرفتم گفتن نرو از خودشون بپرسید :چشمک: پس همشهری رو دست کم نگیرید

درباره ایمیل هم در خوشبینانه ترین حالت برابر هستن.

هنوز هم میگم Eloquent بهتره

از دید من لاراول عالیه و از دید شما هم یی من نمیگم یی داغونه ولی شما میگی و احترام به سازنده و استفاده کنندش نمیزارید میگید لاراول  بده ولی میگم لاراول فریم ورکیه که خیلی خوشم میاد ازش من کسی رو تحمیل نکردم ولی شما و آقای under22 می خواید باورهاتون و فریم ورکی که دارید استفاده میکنید و تحمیل کنید به کسی

من آموزش های sitepoint و tuts plus رو گفتم نه نظرسنجیش رو

افزونه های لاراول و کدهای درونش کار من رو راه میندازه اگه هم راه ننداخت از کلاس های دیگه درونش استفاده میکنم که این مورد هم برای یی پیش میاد

اون دو خط یک اصطلاح بود ولی با کوتاه ترین روش میشه این بخش رو به سادگی انجام داد
https://github.com/TheMonkeys/laravel-google-auth

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> دوست عزیز این بحث ها برای این نیست که شما بری سراغ یه چیز دیگه این از مورد 1 و 2
> مورد 5 جالبه شما چطور یثابت کردید gii رو لاراول داره میشه به بنده ه مثابت کنید . ساخت مدل با تمام رول ها و ریلیشن ها و لیبیل ها از روی جدول و crud و controller و... لطفا این ها رو ثابت کنید و حرفش رو نزنید که رو هوا باشه
> مورد 7 خوبه که شما به این نتیجه رسیدید این نظر و فکر شماس به نظر من و خیلی های دیگه سرعت توسعه با yii بیشتره لاراول با اون سینکش انگار داری اسپاگتی کد میزنی نه انگار که فریمورکی هست این به کنار پرفورمنسش که ثابت شده افتضاح هست شما یه تنه میخای ثایت کنی نیست 
> مورد 8 اون لینکی که در مورده زبان گفتی اصلا در حد yii و در مقاب ل امکناتی که faitma گفتن فقط سف سته کردید با یه متغییر location میشه تمام پیغام ها و خطا ها و همه چی رو شمسی و فارسی کرد .
> مورد 10 فریمورک yii با همه فریمورک ها به راحتی ترکیب میشه حالا اسمش مهم نیست به راحتی کلاسا زند یا هر فریمورک دیگه رو میتونی داخلش استفاده کنی .
> مورد 11 حالا خوبه این فقط شمایید که میگید این کد های لاراول بهینه هست مثل اینکه شما فقط خودتون رو قبول دارید و خودتون رو به بنچمارک ها ارج میدونید دوست عزیز


gii همون code generator هست که تو لینکی که دادم ثابت کردم لاراول هم داره

به نظر شما و خیلی های دیگه؟اون خیلی ها کجا هستن تا واسه شما پست بزارن؟

چون شما اسپاگتی کد میزنی دلیل نمیشه خیال کنیم که اسپاگتی کد زده میشه

مورد ۸ رو که ثابت کردم و معادلش رو هم دادم

همون مورد ۱۰ رو گفتید تو اون کدی که دادم هم به آسونی میشه این کار رو کرد

فقط من نیستم خیلی ها میگن.خواستید از بچه های همین انجمن نام میبرم

----------


## under22

> gii همون code generator هست که تو لینکی که دادم ثابت کردم لاراول هم داره
> 
> به نظر شما و خیلی های دیگه؟اون خیلی ها کجا هستن تا واسه شما پست بزارن؟
> 
> چون شما اسپاگتی کد میزنی دلیل نمیشه خیال کنیم که اسپاگتی کد زده میشه
> 
> مورد ۸ رو که ثابت کردم و معادلش رو هم دادم
> 
> همون مورد ۱۰ رو گفتید تو اون کدی که دادم هم به آسونی میشه این کار رو کرد
> ...


خیلی سطحی صحبت میکنید اصلا به اصل موضوع اشاره نمیکنی واقعا خنده داره اگه gii رو با کند جنیرتور لاراول مقایسه کنی خودتم خندت میگیره
بقیه مواردم مثلل gii فقط میگید ثابت کردم برو ببین چی رو ثابت کدری دقیقا توینستی برتی ثابت کنی 
لینک thmplate engin که خیلی دوسش داری هم بهت دادم ببینی
در مورده بحث های دیگه هم لینک هامو دادم ولی شما نمیخای قبول کنی از قدیم گفتن کسی که خوابه رو میشه بیدار کرد ولی کسی که خودشو میزنه به خواب نه !!
من قصد ندارم کاری کنم شما بیای yii کار کنی هر چی دوست داری کار کن ولی نیای بیخودی ازش تعریف کن و تمجید کن ما با دلیل و مدرک حرف زدیم باهات

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

بله
مشخصه با مدرک حرف میزنید به خاطر اینکه دو تایی نتونستید پاسخ رو بدید.اون gii رو که میگید لاراول هم داره و میشه باهاش کار کرد.درضمن باید باز هم همه ولیدیشن ها و ریلیشن ها رو توش ویرایش کنی که زمان میبره.من هر کسی رو که میشناسم با gii یی کار نمیکنه.خدایی از زمان شروع گفتگومون به جز gii و perfotmance چیز دیگه ای گفتید؟باز fatima از شما جلوتره و بحث فنی میکنه و من هم پاسخش رو میدم.چه چیزی باعث شده که شما بیای تو بخش لاراول؟چرا میخوای کسی رو از هدفش دور کنی؟آقا شما بگو لاراول بد.شما بگو لاراول بدرد نخور.خیالت آسوده میشه.نمیدونم مشکل شما چیه که انقدر میخواید لاراول رو بد کنید تو بین برنامه نویس ها در صورتی که میدونید خیلی ها دوسش دارن.چرا میاید به این بخش؟

----------


## under22

> بله
> مشخصه با مدرک حرف میزنید به خاطر اینکه دو تایی نتونستید پاسخ رو بدید.اون gii رو که میگید لاراول هم داره و میشه باهاش کار کرد.درضمن باید باز هم همه ولیدیشن ها و ریلیشن ها رو توش ویرایش کنی که زمان میبره.من هر کسی رو که میشناسم با gii یی کار نمیکنه.خدایی از زمان شروع گفتگومون به جز gii و perfotmance چیز دیگه ای گفتید؟باز fatima از شما جلوتره و بحث فنی میکنه و من هم پاسخش رو میدم.چه چیزی باعث شده که شما بیای تو بخش لاراول؟چرا میخوای کسی رو از هدفش دور کنی؟آقا شما بگو لاراول بد.شما بگو لاراول بدرد نخور.خیالت آسوده میشه.نمیدونم مشکل شما چیه که انقدر میخواید لاراول رو بد کنید تو بین برنامه نویس ها در صورتی که میدونید خیلی ها دوسش دارن.چرا میاید به این بخش؟


بحث با شکا فایده نداره شما که gii رو با اون کامند داغون لاراول یکی میدونی همین بسته !
برادر من دوست دارم بیام این تالار همین که حرص خیلی ها در میاد و تو این تاپیک تحمل نتونستن بکنن که پرفورمنس با دلیل و مدرک رو سریع اومدن جبه گرفتن  :چشمک:

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> بحث با شکا فایده نداره شما که gii رو با اون کامند داغون لاراول یکی میدونی همین بسته !
> برادر من دوست دارم بیام این تالار همین که حرص خیلی ها در میاد و تو این تاپیک تحمل نتونستن بکنن که پرفورمنس با دلیل و مدرک رو سریع اومدن جبه گرفتن


تحمل ندارم؟من کم کم ۱۰ تا موضوع با fatmi گفتگو کردم.با شما از صبح تا یک هفته دیگه هم بحث کنم هی می گیgii gii gii gii gii gii gii gii gii gii gii gii باور کن اگه gii هایی که گفتی تو این تایپیک رو بشمارم اندازه ستارهای دب اکبر و اصغر و تقی و نقی میشه :لبخند گشاده!: یه چیز تاز ه بگو با شما بحث کنم. شما ۱۰۰ تا تایپیک هم بزنی کسی که بخواد کارش رو بکنه میکنه.کسی که بخواد بره سراغ لاراول شما که هیچی بزرگ تر از شما هم نمیتونه و برعکس کسی که بخواد بره سراغ یی لاراول کار ها نمیتونن کاری بکنن.فقط میگم الکی خودتو خسته نکن وگرنه تا یک هفته اینجا بنویس یی ببین کسی میاد پستتو نگاه کنه؟اگه حرفی برای گفتن داری بگو وگرنه تایپیکو ببندیم

----------


## under22

> تحمل ندارم؟من کم کم ۱۰ تا موضوع با fatmi گفتگو کردم.با شما از صبح تا یک هفته دیگه هم بحث کنم هی می گیgii gii gii gii gii gii gii gii gii gii gii gii باور کن اگه gii هایی که گفتی تو این تایپیک رو بشمارم اندازه ستارهای دب اکبر و اصغر و تقی و نقی میشهیه چیز تاز ه بگو با شما بحث کنم. شما ۱۰۰ تا تایپیک هم بزنی کسی که بخواد کارش رو بکنه میکنه.کسی که بخواد بره سراغ لاراول شما که هیچی بزرگ تر از شما هم نمیتونه و برعکس کسی که بخواد بره سراغ یی لاراول کار ها نمیتونن کاری بکنن.فقط میگم الکی خودتو خسته نکن وگرنه تا یک هفته اینجا بنویس یی ببین کسی میاد پستتو نگاه کنه؟اگه حرفی برای گفتن داری بگو وگرنه تایپیکو ببندیم


دوست عزیز با مسخره بازی به جایی نمیرسی فقط شخصیت خودت رو نشون میدی
من الآن این کد رو دارم

Users::find()->joinWith(['role','major'])->all();

الآن جدول user با جدول role و major اومده و Join شده خیلی ساده و تمیز معادلش رو بیارید

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

کدوم مسخره بازی؟حقیقت رو گفتم.خب این مقایستون عالیه همینجوری پیش بریم تا ببینیم.کدوم بهتره به شرطی که به حاشیه نریم
این هم نمونه های من


return BuildSet::with('parts')->get();

$buys = Offer::with('item')->where('buyer_id', '=', $usr_id)->get();

----------


## n0o0b_sina

> دوست عزیز با مسخره بازی به جایی نمیرسی فقط شخصیت خودت رو نشون میدی
> من الآن این کد رو دارم
> 
> Users::find()->joinWith(['role','major'])->all();
> 
> الآن جدول user با جدول role و major اومده و Join شده خیلی ساده و تمیز معادلش رو بیارید


http://laravel.com/docs/5.1/queries#joins
---
من فعلا با هیچ کدوم از این 2 فریمورک کار نمیکنم ولی مدتی که به صورت تستی (نه حرفه ای) با لاراول و yii کار کردم لاراول هیچ کمی و کسری نسبت به yii نداشت در برخی موارد هم با کتابخانه های جانبی که برای لاراول نوشته شده (که واقعا زیاد هستن) خیلی راحت میشه قضیه رو حل کرد.
به نظره منه بی طرف لاراول واقعا تو مهندسی توابع و کلاس هاش، تمیز تر، زیباتر و مرتبت تره تا توابع و کلاس های yii مثلا همین مثالی که هر دو طرف زدند:
yii:

Users::model()->findAll(array('select' => 'name, email AS user_email'));
Users::find()->select(['id', 'email AS user_email'])->all();


laravel:

$users = DB::table('users')->select('name', 'email as user_email')->get();


توی همین مثال، توابع و کلاس های لاراول خیلی شبیه به نحوه ی نوشتن sql هست. و اگه کسی هم که با لاراول حتی کار هم نکرده باشه راحت میفهمه داره از جدول ایمیل و نام رو انتخاب میکنه. به نظره من با لاراول میشه واقعا میشه زیبا نوشت!!!
ولی اونی که برای اولین باره میاد yii اول باید کشف کنه ببینه model یا find دقیقا چی کار میکنن و کجا ازشون استفاده میشه! که خب به نظره من این یکی از معایبه yii هست.
هر فریمورکی مزایا و معایبی داره! پرفورمنس پایین هم یکی از معایب لاراوله!
در کل هرکی با هرچی راحت باشه با اون کار میکنه منم با phalcon حال میکنم  :چشمک:

----------


## under22

> http://laravel.com/docs/5.1/queries#joins
> ---
> من فعلا با هیچ کدوم از این 2 فریمورک کار نمیکنم ولی مدتی که به صورت تستی (نه حرفه ای) با لاراول و yii کار کردم لاراول هیچ کمی و کسری نسبت به yii نداشت در برخی موارد هم با کتابخانه های جانبی که برای لاراول نوشته شده (که واقعا زیاد هستن) خیلی راحت میشه قضیه رو حل کرد.
> به نظره منه بی طرف لاراول واقعا تو مهندسی توابع و کلاس هاش، تمیز تر، زیباتر و مرتبت تره تا توابع و کلاس های yii مثلا همین مثالی که هر دو طرف زدند:
> yii:
> 
> Users::model()->findAll(array('select' => 'name, email AS user_email'));
> Users::find()->select(['id', 'email AS user_email'])->all();
> 
> ...


این حرف شا درست نیست کسی ککه با فریمورک یخاد کار کنه میدونه مدل چیه اصلا باید mvc کار کرده باشه .
کاش شما به سینتکس yii 2 نگاه کرده بودید

Users::find()->select(['id', 'email AS user_email'])->all();

----------


## under22

> کدوم مسخره بازی؟حقیقت رو گفتم.خب این مقایستون عالیه همینجوری پیش بریم تا ببینیم.کدوم بهتره به شرطی که به حاشیه نریم
> این هم نمونه های من
> 
> 
> return BuildSet::with('parts')->get();
> 
> $buys = Offer::with('item')->where('buyer_id', '=', $usr_id)->get();


نکته رو یاد آورری میکنم از این به بعد هر نوع امکانی بحث شد باید به صورت توکار باشه و به صورت پیشفرض رو فیرمورک باشه نه اینکه با پکیج بهش اضافه بشه ورگرنه هم هفریمورک ها مثل هم هستن .
خوب بود فقط مثال های مشابه بزنید لطفا
خب کد زیر رو نگاه کنید

<?php $form = ActiveForm::begin([
        'id' => 'login-form',
            'enableClientValidation' => true,
    'enableAjaxValidation' => true,
    //'action' => '/login'
        'options' => ['class' => 'form-horizontal'],
        'fieldConfig' => [
            'template' => "{label}\n<div class=\"col-lg-3\">{input}</div>\n<div class=\"col-lg-8\">{error}</div>",
            'labelOptions' => ['class' => 'col-lg-1 control-label'],
        ],
    ]); ?>

    <?= $form->field($model, 'username') ?>

    <?= $form->field($model, 'password')->passwordInput() ?>

    <?= $form->field($model, 'rememberMe', [
        'template' => "<div class=\"col-lg-offset-1 col-lg-3\">{input}</div>\n<div class=\"col-lg-8\">{error}</div>",
    ])->checkbox() ?>

    <div class="form-group">
        <div class="col-lg-offset-1 col-lg-11">
            <?= Html::submitButton('Login', ['class' => 'btn btn-primary', 'name' => 'login-button']) ?>
        </div>
    </div>

    <?php ActiveForm::end(); ?>

الآن من فرم لاگین رو با activeform ساختم که ویژگی های زیر رو داره اگه دقت کنید 
1- ویژگی ajax ولیدیشن رو روشن کردم و کدش برام نوشته شده
2-ویژگی client ولیدیشن رو روشن کردم کدش از روی مدل برام نوشته شده 
3-اکشن براش تایین نکردم یعنی به همین اکشن جاری میزنه اگه اشتباه یا خطایی باشه برمیگرده همینجا
4-csrf رو خودش برام تو فرم گذاشته
5- تونستنم به activeform یه نوع themplate بدم برای ساخت فرمم اگه دقت کنید
6-یه دونه چک باکس باهاش ساختم
7-یه دکمه هم submit هم داره
یه نکته مهم اینکه من از تمام ویژگی های activeform استفاده نکردم و خیلی قابلیت هاش رو اینجا ننوشتم .
لطفا معادل

----------


## under22

خب سوال دوم رو میپرسم تا شما جواب بدید
من وقتی Yii 2 رو نصب میکنم یه نوار دیباگ دارم به این شکل 

ضمیمه 132127

این میاد پایین صفحم به همه چیرو بهم نشون میده از نسخه PHP گرفته تا نسخه Yii و آدرسی که وجود داریم در آن و وضعیت درخواست و چند تا لاگ انداخته و کل زمان اجرا و میزان مصرف رم و تعداد اتصال به دیتابیس و زمان آن و تعداد asst شده های این صفحه منظور از asset فایل های js و css هست که داخل صفحه لود شده .
اما حالا وقتی رو دیتابیس یا مصرف رم که کلیک کنم پنچره زیر باز میشه 

ضمیمه 132128

و کلیک رو مصرف رم

ضمیمه 132129

میبینید که تما ممشخصات و حتی کوئری های زده شده این صفحه و زمان اجراشون رو بهم میگه و میزان رمشون هم میگه دیگه برای بقیه چیز ها عکس نمیزارم ولی رو موارد بالا کلیک کنید همچین صفحه ایی باز میشه و شخصات کامل رو بهتون نشون میده .
تا اونجا که میدونم لاراول به صورت پیشفرض همچین چیزی نداره ولی شما یه لینک گیتاپ دادید که براش نوشته بودن و بررسی کردم اصلا در این حد نبود یه چیز ساده حالا بحث ما خود فریمورک هست نه پکیج های اون لطفا اگه لاراول معادل این رو داخل خودش داره معرفی کنید اگر نه که بگید نداره

----------


## fatima-php

من هنوز هم معادل وب سرویسی که مثال زدم (WSDL) رو توی لاراول ندیدم. لطفاً لاراول کارها جواب بدن.

----------


## fatima-php

> بله
> مشخصه با مدرک حرف میزنید به خاطر اینکه دو تایی نتونستید پاسخ رو بدید.اون gii رو که میگید لاراول هم داره و میشه باهاش کار کرد.درضمن باید باز هم همه ولیدیشن ها و ریلیشن ها رو توش ویرایش کنی که زمان میبره.من هر کسی رو که میشناسم با gii یی کار نمیکنه.خدایی از زمان شروع گفتگومون به جز gii و perfotmance چیز دیگه ای گفتید؟باز fatima از شما جلوتره و بحث فنی میکنه و من هم پاسخش رو میدم.چه چیزی باعث شده که شما بیای تو بخش لاراول؟چرا میخوای کسی رو از هدفش دور کنی؟آقا شما بگو لاراول بد.شما بگو لاراول بدرد نخور.خیالت آسوده میشه.نمیدونم مشکل شما چیه که انقدر میخواید لاراول رو بد کنید تو بین برنامه نویس ها در صورتی که میدونید خیلی ها دوسش دارن.چرا میاید به این بخش؟


هر کسی رو میشناسین با Gii کار نمیکنه؟ خوب شاید کسانی که میشناسین هم استدلالشون مثل شماست که از ابزار به این خوبی استفاده نمیکنن چون لابد اونها هم میخوان از کدنویسی لذت ببرن! در عوض من هم چندین نفر میشناسم که هر قابلیتی میخوان به پروژه اضافه کنن، اسکلت اولیه اون رو با Gii میزنن و بعد، کاستومایزش میکنن. با وجود امثال شما توی استدلال، ایران حالا حالاها جهان سوم خواهد بود. بنظرم خارجیا خیلی بهمون لطف کردن که گفتن همش صد سال از دنیا عقبیم! والا راست میگم. ابزار ساخته شده و آماده است بعد میگین بدرد نمیخوره ما باید خودمون بنویسیم تا لذت ببریم. فکر کنم شما هنوز توی درک تفاوت ریاضت و لذت گیر کردین.

من پیشنهاد میکنم شما با این قدرت استدلال و منطقی که دارین، *اصلاً Yii کار نکنید* چون درک کافی برای کارکرد صحیح باهاش رو ندارین و اونوقت میگذارین به حساب بد بودن Yii و کسی هم که کد شما رو ببینه، فکر میکنه مشکل از فریمورک بوده. شما که اینهمه میگین لاراول کد جنریتور مثل Gii داره و هی میگین اثبات کردم، واقعاً امکانات و راحتی کارکردشون رو یکی میدونید؟ چیو اثبات کردین؟ اثبات یعنی طرف مقابل هم بپذیره. کل صحبت ما توی Yii اینا بوده: کد جنریتور قدرتمند، پرفورمنس بالا، امکانات زیاد توی هسته خود فریمورک، پشتیبانی از وب 2، سینتکس منطقی و قابل فهم. حالا هروقت اینا رو گفتیم شما گفتین مهم نیست. اولاً با این حرف چیزی ثابت نمیشه که هی میگین ثابت کردم ثابت کردم، ثانیاً اگه اینا توی یک اپلیکیشن وب مهم نیست، پس چی ازنظر شما مهمه؟

----------


## fatima-php

Users::find()->select(['id', 'email AS user_email'])->all(); // Yii
DB::table('users')->select('name', 'email as user_email')->get(); // Laravel
من واقعاً نمیفهمم درک تفاوت این دو تا کد چقدر میتونه سخت باشه که دوستان، نسخه Yii رو پیچیده میبینن. تازه توی نسخه 1.1 که این مدلی هست هم ابهامی نمیبینم:
Users::model()->findAll(array('select' => 'name, email AS user_email'));

الان واقعاً نسخه لاراول شبیه ساختار SQL هست ولی نسخه Yii نیست؟ خیلی حرفاتون خنده داره. با این قدرت تحلیل، اگه سراغ چیزی بجز لاراول میرفتین آدم باید شک میکرد.

----------


## hamedarian2009

به طور موردی میام براتون کدهای Laravel 5 و Yii 2 رو  بررسی میکنم نتیجه گیری رو به کاربران و بینندگان تاپیک واگذار میکنیم:

 صفحه بندی در لاراول 5 

public function index()
    {
        $users = DB::table('users')->paginate(15);

        return view('user.index', ['users' => $users]);
    }//استفاده در ویو
<div class="container">
    @foreach ($users as $user)
        {{ $user->name }}
    @endforeach
</div>

{!! $users->render() !!}


صفحه بندی در Yii

function actionIndex()
{
    $query = Article::find()->where(['status' => 1]);
    $countQuery = clone $query;
    $pages = new Pagination(['totalCount' => $countQuery->count()]);
    $models = $query->offset($pages->offset)
        ->limit($pages->limit)
        ->all();

    return $this->render('index', [
         'models' => $models,
         'pages' => $pages,
    ]);
}//استفاده در ویو
foreach ($models as $model) {
    // display $model here
}

// display pagination
echo LinkPager::widget([
    'pagination' => $pages,
]);


همانطور که می بینید در لاراول کافیه فقط متد paginate رو به جای all در حالت معمول استفاده کنید. به نظرتون کدوم یکی خواناتر و قابل فهم تر و آسنانتر برای توسعه دهنده هست؟

----------


## hamedarian2009

> من هنوز هم معادل وب سرویسی که مثال زدم (WSDL) رو توی لاراول ندیدم. لطفاً لاراول کارها جواب بدن.


https://github.com/artisaninweb/laravel-soap

----------


## fatima-php

البته نسخه مناسبتر کد Yii رو میشه اینطوری نوشت که من چون بیشتر با نسخه 1.1 کار میکنم، با سینتکس اون مینویسم:
public function actionIndex()
{
    $pages = new CPagination(Articles::model()->count());
    $pages->pageSize = 10;
    $criteria = new CDbCriteria;
    $pages->applyLimit($criteria);
    $models = Aritcles::model()->findAll($criteria);
    $this->render('index', compact('models', 'pages'));
}

foreach ($models as $model) {
    // display $model here
}
 
<?php foreach($models as $model): ?>
    // display a model
<?php endforeach; ?>

// display pagination
<?php $this->widget('CLinkPager', compact('pages')); ?>

فکر نمیکنم این کد اونقدرها هم نسبت به نسخه لاراول، پیچیده تر باشه. البته قبول دارم تو این مورد لاراول کد کوتاهتری داره ولی نسخه Yii هم ساختار قابل درک و ساده ای داره و ازطرفی فقط یه applyLimit میخواد که روی Criteria اعمال بشه. توی تجربه شخصی خودم کلاس CDbCriteria رو فوق العاده سودمند دیدم.

----------


## fatima-php

> https://github.com/artisaninweb/laravel-soap


توکار منظورم بود دوست عزیز. بعد هم کارکرد این کلاس به راحتی نسخه Yii نیست که با یک متد تک خطی، یک کنترلر و کل متدهای public اون رو تبدیل به وب سرویس میکنه.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> توکار منظورم بود دوست عزیز. بعد هم کارکرد این کلاس به راحتی نسخه Yii نیست که با یک متد تک خطی، یک کنترلر و کل متدهای public اون رو تبدیل به وب سرویس میکنه.


شاید اصلا یک توسعه دهنده وب توی عمر خودش  پروژه وب سرویس بهش نخوره لزومی نیست توی فریمورک چنین امکانات کم کاربردی رو توکار قرار بدن فقط به خاطر اینکه شاید از هر هزار نفر یکی بهش نیاز پیدا کنه

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> هر کسی رو میشناسین با Gii کار نمیکنه؟ خوب شاید کسانی که میشناسین هم استدلالشون مثل شماست که از ابزار به این خوبی استفاده نمیکنن چون لابد اونها هم میخوان از کدنویسی لذت ببرن! در عوض من هم چندین نفر میشناسم که هر قابلیتی میخوان به پروژه اضافه کنن، اسکلت اولیه اون رو با Gii میزنن و بعد، کاستومایزش میکنن. با وجود امثال شما توی استدلال، ایران حالا حالاها جهان سوم خواهد بود. بنظرم خارجیا خیلی بهمون لطف کردن که گفتن همش صد سال از دنیا عقبیم! والا راست میگم. ابزار ساخته شده و آماده است بعد میگین بدرد نمیخوره ما باید خودمون بنویسیم تا لذت ببریم. فکر کنم شما هنوز توی درک تفاوت ریاضت و لذت گیر کردین.
> 
> من پیشنهاد میکنم شما با این قدرت استدلال و منطقی که دارین، *اصلاً Yii کار نکنید* چون درک کافی برای کارکرد صحیح باهاش رو ندارین و اونوقت میگذارین به حساب بد بودن Yii و کسی هم که کد شما رو ببینه، فکر میکنه مشکل از فریمورک بوده. شما که اینهمه میگین لاراول کد جنریتور مثل Gii داره و هی میگین اثبات کردم، واقعاً امکانات و راحتی کارکردشون رو یکی میدونید؟ چیو اثبات کردین؟ اثبات یعنی طرف مقابل هم بپذیره. کل صحبت ما توی Yii اینا بوده: کد جنریتور قدرتمند، پرفورمنس بالا، امکانات زیاد توی هسته خود فریمورک، پشتیبانی از وب 2، سینتکس منطقی و قابل فهم. حالا هروقت اینا رو گفتیم شما گفتین مهم نیست. اولاً با این حرف چیزی ثابت نمیشه که هی میگین ثابت کردم ثابت کردم، ثانیاً اگه اینا توی یک اپلیکیشن وب مهم نیست، پس چی ازنظر شما مهمه؟


بله,خیلی ها هستن که از gii توی یی استفاده نمیکنن.خیلی ها هستن که اگه نام ببرم خودتون میشناسید.برای نمونه masiha68 که توی انجمن آقای شهرکی هست :چشمک: نام نمیبرم چون شاید دوست ندارن نامشون رو بنویسم.پس الکی تهمت نزنید
ببینید من ثابت کردم که لاراول gii رو داره.و اگه تایپیک ها رو خونده بودید میدید که به خاطر وجود gii از یی بدم اومد و اینکه اون توی یی هست که خوبیه و تو لاراول به درد ما نمیخوره

در مورد اون متن پر رنگتون باید بگم که نه من نه هیچ یک از این دوستان علاقه ای برای کار کردن با یی ندارن.شمایید که هی میاد تو این بخش لاراول یی یی میکنید یعنی انقدر وجود  فریم ورک قدرتمندی شبیه لاراول آزارتون میده؟.به جز اینه؟

کدوم پرفورنس بالا؟اگه پرفورمنس بالایی داره که طرفدار داشت.به جز بخش یی سایت برنامه نویس کجا رو دیدید که بگن یی؟اون هم به خاطر آقای شهرکی و پکیجش بوده

امکانات زیاد تو هسته؟؟می خواید من رو بخندونید؟

درباره وب ۲ هم گفتم که ارزشی نداره

سینتکس منطقی حالا خوبه گرامی و خوبمون *n0o0b_sina* لاراول کار نیست بهتون ثابت کرد که سینتکس لاراول قابل فهم تر و بهتره که نیازی نیست ما ثابت کنیم

همه میدونن که سینتکس لاراول خیلی رون تر و بهتره

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> Users::find()->select(['id', 'email AS user_email'])->all(); // Yii
> DB::table('users')->select('name', 'email as user_email')->get(); // Laravel
> من واقعاً نمیفهمم درک تفاوت این دو تا کد چقدر میتونه سخت باشه که دوستان، نسخه Yii رو پیچیده میبینن. تازه توی نسخه 1.1 که این مدلی هست هم ابهامی نمیبینم:
> Users::model()->findAll(array('select' => 'name, email AS user_email'));
> 
> الان واقعاً نسخه لاراول شبیه ساختار SQL هست ولی نسخه Yii نیست؟ خیلی حرفاتون خنده داره. با این قدرت تحلیل، اگه سراغ چیزی بجز لاراول میرفتین آدم باید شک میکرد.


پاسختون رو که آقای *n0o0b_sina* دادن

----------


## under22

> http://laravel.com/docs/5.1/queries#joins
> ---
> من فعلا با هیچ کدوم از این 2 فریمورک کار نمیکنم ولی مدتی که به صورت تستی (نه حرفه ای) با لاراول و yii کار کردم لاراول هیچ کمی و کسری نسبت به yii نداشت در برخی موارد هم با کتابخانه های جانبی که برای لاراول نوشته شده (که واقعا زیاد هستن) خیلی راحت میشه قضیه رو حل کرد.
> به نظره منه بی طرف لاراول واقعا تو مهندسی توابع و کلاس هاش، تمیز تر، زیباتر و مرتبت تره تا توابع و کلاس های yii مثلا همین مثالی که هر دو طرف زدند:
> yii:
> 
> Users::model()->findAll(array('select' => 'name, email AS user_email'));
> Users::find()->select(['id', 'email AS user_email'])->all();
> 
> ...


ایینم اینی که شما دوست داری

$subQuery = (new Query())->select('COUNT(*)')->from('user');

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> البته نسخه مناسبتر کد Yii رو میشه اینطوری نوشت که من چون بیشتر با نسخه 1.1 کار میکنم، با سینتکس اون مینویسم:
> public function actionIndex()
> {
>     $pages = new CPagination(Articles::model()->count());
>     $pages->pageSize = 10;
>     $criteria = new CDbCriteria;
>     $pages->applyLimit($criteria);
>     $models = Aritcles::model()->findAll($criteria);
>     $this->render('index', compact('models', 'pages'));
> ...


بله اونقدر ها یی پیچیده نیست.حالا بهتون ثابت شد که سینتکس لاراول ساده تره و یادگیریش آسون تره؟یا باز هم دم از سینتکس بهتر یی میزنید؟یا می خواید بیشتر ثابت کنیم؟

----------


## under22

> پاسختون رو که آقای *n0o0b_sina* دادن


با حرف یه نفر که اونم سلیغه ایی هست نمی تونید یه نتیجه کلی بگیرید هر موقع کلی آدم اومدن ننظر دادن حرف هست .
شما لطفا دو امکان بالا کهمن گفتم رو معادل رو در لاراول بیارید و تاپیک رو منحرف نکنید

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> ایینم اینی که شما دوست داری
> 
> $subQuery = (new Query())->select('COUNT(*)')->from('user');


خدایی الان به این میگید سینتکس رون؟برید برای لاراول رو ببینید و لذت ببرید

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> با حرف یه نفر که اونم سلیغه ایی هست نمی تونید یه نتیجه کلی بگیرید هر موقع کلی آدم اومدن ننظر دادن حرف هست .
> شما لطفا دو امکان بالا کهمن گفتم رو معادل رو در لاراول بیارید و تاپیک رو منحرف نکنید


حالا خوبه اون بنده خدا دو تا query رو با هم مقایسه کرد که همه ببینن.درمورد لاگین هم ما یک حرف رو ۱۰۰ بار نمیتونیم بزنیم که توکار این کار رو نمیکنیم
شما برو اهراز هویتی که با گوگل واستون آوردم رو بیار و تایپیک رو منحرف نکنید

----------


## fatima-php

> خدایی الان به این میگید سینتکس رون؟برید برای لاراول رو ببینید و لذت ببرید


این چطوره؟
User::count();

----------


## fatima-php

> حالا خوبه اون بنده خدا دو تا query رو با هم مقایسه کرد که همه ببینن.درمورد لاگین هم ما یک حرف رو ۱۰۰ بار نمیتونیم بزنیم که توکار این کار رو نمیکنیم
> شما برو اهراز هویتی که با گوگل واستون آوردم رو بیار و تایپیک رو منحرف نکنید


بیا عزیزم: http://www.yiiframework.com/extension/googleapis

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> خدایی الان به این میگید سینتکس رون؟برید برای لاراول رو ببینید و لذت ببرید


همونطور که گفته بودم.بله بچه ایم و از شما پوزش می خوام.این نمونه ها رو ببینید و باز هم بگید سینتکس یی بهتره.رونتره.ببینم باز هم روتون میشه همچین حرفی بزنید


$users = DB::table('users')->get();

----------


## under22

> حالا خوبه اون بنده خدا دو تا query رو با هم مقایسه کرد که همه ببینن.درمورد لاگین هم ما یک حرف رو ۱۰۰ بار نمیتونیم بزنیم که توکار این کار رو نمیکنیم
> شما برو اهراز هویتی که با گوگل واستون آوردم رو بیار و تایپیک رو منحرف نکنید


شما دارید منحرف میکنید در مورده اهراز هویت هم یه لینک دادم با دو خط با گوگل و فیسبوک و توتیتر و .. میشه انجام داد شما لطفا بخون پست ها رو بعد نظر بدید
من تو صحفه قبل یکی امکان activeform رو گذاشتم یکی امکان debug برید بخونید اگه معادل بود بیارید اگه نه بگید نداره
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225685
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225686

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> این چطوره؟
> User::count();


نمونشو پایین دادم که کار کردن باهاش خیلی آسونه

----------


## under22

> اوه این همه کد برای این کار یه خورده بیشترش کنید مشتری شیم.
> در ضمن آقای شهرکی گفته بودن که extension ها نا امن هستن و استفاده نکنید.باور ندارید به خودشون بگید بیان بگن


  این لینک اهرز هویت هست قبلا هم دادن ولی توجه نمیکنید و به صورت تو کار با فیسبوک و توتیر و گوگل و ... با دو خطر متصل میشه و اهراز هویت میشه
http://www.yiiframework.com/doc-2.0/...nt-oauth2.html

----------


## fatima-php

> اوه این همه کد برای این کار یه خورده بیشترش کنید مشتری شیم.
> در ضمن آقای شهرکی گفته بودن که extension ها نا امن هستن و استفاده نکنید.باور ندارید به خودشون بگید بیان بگن


توی نسخه 2 توکار شده که under22 لینکش رو گذاشت عزیزم

----------


## fatima-php

> همونطور که گفته بودم.بله بچه ایم و از شما پوزش می خوام.این نمونه ها رو ببینید و باز هم بگید سینتکس یی بهتره.رونتره.ببینم باز هم روتون میشه همچین حرفی بزنید
> 
> 
> $users = DB::table('users')->get();


اینم معادل Yii :
$users = Users::findAll();

----------


## hamedarian2009

> این چطوره؟
> User::count();


این کد دقیقا توی لاراول هم هست الان اینهایی که دوستان دادن با کوئری بیلدر بود ولی eloquent هنوز ساده تره

----------


## under22

شما لطفا به این تاپیک و دو تاپیک قبلی که داشتیم رو کد حرف میزدیم رو نگرفتم و دوستان لاراول کار بجای اینکار بحث رو عوض کردن
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225783

----------


## fatima-php

> بله اونقدر ها یی پیچیده نیست.حالا بهتون ثابت شد که سینتکس لاراول ساده تره و یادگیریش آسون تره؟یا باز هم دم از سینتکس بهتر یی میزنید؟یا می خواید بیشتر ثابت کنیم؟


شما هروقت تونستی توی لاراول به همین راحتی ولیدیشن سمت کلاینت رو فعال کنی بعد بیا بگو لاراول :
<?php $form = $this->beginWidget('CActiveForm', array(
    'id' => 'login-form',
    'enableClientValidation' => true,
)); ?>
<div class="row">
    <?php echo $form->labelEx($model, 'username'); ?>
    <?php echo $form->textField($model, 'username'); ?>
    <?php echo $form->error($model, 'username'); ?>
</div>
<?php echo CHtml::submitButton('Login'); ?>
<?php $this->endWidget(); ?>

میدونی چقدر ولیدیشن سمت کلاینت و یا با AJAX (که اونم با یه خط اضافه تر میشه فعال کرد)، توی مصرف ترافیک کمتر از سایت و سرعت لود بالاتر و جلوگیری از مواردی مثل نفوذ ازطریق شنود شبکه و... مفیده؟ البته برای شما که امکانات وب 2 مفید نیست و کلاً سایتهایی که میسازین مثل سایتهای 10 سال قبل کار میکنن. نکته جالب اینه که بطور خودکار درصورت غیرفعال شدن Javascript مرورگر، ولیدیشن سمت کلاینت از کار میفته و درهرصورت ولیدیشن سمت سرور رو هم در زمان ثبت رکوردها در دیتابیس و امثال اون، خواهیم داشت. اما کو گوش شنوا و چشم بینا !

----------


## fatima-php

> این کد دقیقا توی لاراول هم هست الان اینهایی که دوستان دادن با کوئری بیلدر بود ولی eloquent هنوز ساده تره


وقتی کارهای دم دستی رو با AR میشه انجام بدیم، مگه مریضیم کوئری بیلدر رو بکار بگیریم. ما تو Yii از کوئری بیلدر برای کارهای پیچیده استفاده میکنیم. هرچند همونها رو هم با کمک Criteria میشه بدون کوئری بیلدر و به سادگی انجام داد.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> شما لطفا به این تاپیک و دو تاپیک قبلی که داشتیم رو کد حرف میزدیم رو نگرفتم و دوستان لاراول کار بجای اینکار بحث رو عوض کردن
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225783


ببینید نه ما وقتشو داریم اینجا بیایم با شما بحث کنیم چون هرچی بگیم شما یه چیز دیگه میگید و این کار مثل آب در هاون کوبیدنه فقط در برابر حمله ای که به خاک ما کردین داریم دفاع میکنیم وگرنه همین بحث رو در بخش یی انجام بدین ما اصلا وارد بحث نخواهیم شد

----------


## under22

> ببینید نه ما وقتشو داریم اینجا بیایم با شما بحث کنیم چون هرچی بگیم شما یه چیز دیگه میگید و این کار مثل آب در هاون کوبیدنه فقط در برابر حمله ای که به خاک ما کردین داریم دفاع میکنیم وگرنه همین بحث رو در بخش یی انجام بدین ما اصلا وارد بحث نخواهیم شد


دوست عزیز به جای این حرف بگو این امکان رو نداره و نمیتونم ثابت کنم نیا این رو بگو کاربرا بچه که نیستن خندشون میگیره با این حرف .
این شما نیستی که داری دفاع میکنی یه تاپیک در مورده پرفورمنس لاراول زده شد من هم با لینک و مدرک ثابت کردم پرفورمنس افتضاحی داره منتها شما تحمل حرف حق رو ندارید اومدید جبه گیری .
خب اگه قراره علمی حرف بزنیم و شما هم چیزی دارید که ثابت کنید جواب کد های بنده ر وبدید ورگنه اعلام کنید حرفی برای گفتن ندارید

----------


## hamedarian2009

این هم نظر کاربران خارجی درمورد Yii
http://laravel.io/forum/04-29-2015-s...vel-5-vs-yii-2 

مخصوصا این تیکه



> *uck Yii2. I recently moved to a project that is based on Yii2, and everything just sucks. Everything is so complicated,...


و این تیکه 



> I totally agree yii is completely stupid

----------


## hamedarian2009

> نصف لاراول توسعه دهنده نداره؟ تیم توسعه Yii2 نزدیک به سیصد نفر شده (با احتساب بتا تسترها و...) ولی لاراول یکنفره داره رشد میکنه. نصفش هم میشه نصف آدم!!! اگه منظورتون از توسعه دهنده هم کسانی هست که اکستنشن میسازن هم باید بگم علت کمتر بودن افزونه های Yii اینه که خودش اکثر موارد رو داره.


منظورم از توسعه دهنده web developer هایی که از این فریمورک استفاده میکنن نه تیم توسعه فریمورک و مهمترین سندش هم sitepoint هست و نیایید بگین این وبسایت طرفدار لاراوله که اتفاقا طرفدار Yii هست

----------


## under22

> این هم نظر کاربران خارجی درمورد Yii
> http://laravel.io/forum/04-29-2015-s...vel-5-vs-yii-2 
> 
> مخصوصا این تیکه
> 
> 
> و این تیکه


شما به جای کپی پیست کردن چند تا جمله بیا جواب کد های ما رو بده عملا دارید میگید نمیتونیم همین بسته کسی تاپیک رو بخونه متوجه میشه چی به چی هست

----------


## hamedarian2009

> شما به جای کپی پیست کردن چند تا جمله بیا جواب کد های ما رو بده عملا دارید میگید نمیتونیم همین بسته کسی تاپیک رو بخونه متوجه میشه چی به چی هست


شما رو که اصلا جوابتون رو نخواهم داد چون این چندمین تاپیکی هست که باهاتون بحث میکنیم و فایده نداره و کاربران با دیدن این تاپیک قطعا تصمیم نخواهند گرفت و وقتی با هرکدوم کار کنن متوجه میشن کدوم رو باید انتخاب کنند

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> شما هروقت تونستی توی لاراول به همین راحتی ولیدیشن سمت کلاینت رو فعال کنی بعد بیا بگو لاراول :
> <?php $form = $this->beginWidget('CActiveForm', array(
>     'id' => 'login-form',
>     'enableClientValidation' => true,
> )); ?>
> <div class="row">
>     <?php echo $form->labelEx($model, 'username'); ?>
>     <?php echo $form->textField($model, 'username'); ?>
>     <?php echo $form->error($model, 'username'); ?>
> ...


این هم از یک ولیدیشن لاراول که خیلی خیلی عالی عمل کرده.بهتر از این نمیشه
http://laravel.com/docs/5.1/validation

----------


## under22

> شما رو که اصلا جوابتون رو نخواهم داد چون این چندمین تاپیکی هست که باهاتون بحث میکنیم و فایده نداره و کاربران با دیدن این تاپیک قطعا تصمیم نخواهند گرفت و وقتی با هرکدوم کار کنن متوجه میشن کدوم رو باید انتخاب کنند


بله چون جوابی ندارید بدید اول استقبال کردید از مقایسه امکانات به صورت تکه کد ولی تا حرفش زده شد جوو رو عوض کردید جواب هم ندادین کسی هم تاپیک رو بخونه متوجه میشه .
من چند دفعه گفتم قصدم نیست بگم بیایید yii کار کنید ولی وقتی اینجا حرف از چیزی میشه که لاراول نداره اومدم بحث کردم .

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> نصف لاراول توسعه دهنده نداره؟ تیم توسعه Yii2 نزدیک به سیصد نفر شده (با احتساب بتا تسترها و...) ولی لاراول یکنفره داره رشد میکنه. نصفش هم میشه نصف آدم!!! اگه منظورتون از توسعه دهنده هم کسانی هست که اکستنشن میسازن هم باید بگم علت کمتر بودن افزونه های Yii اینه که خودش اکثر موارد رو داره.


با اینکه توسعه دهنده های یی بیشتره ولی لاراول بهتر کار کرده و طرفدارهای خیلی بیشتری داره

----------


## under22

> این هم از یک ولیدیشن لاراول که خیلی خیلی عالی عمل کرده.بهتر از این نمیشه
> http://laravel.com/docs/5.1/validation


دوست عزیز پس معلوم میشه کلا پست ها رو نمیخونی اگه دو تا پست من رو صفحه قبل رو بخونی میبینی بهتر از اینم میشه ولی شما کم میارید انگار نه انگار جواب نمیدید  :چشمک:

----------


## n0o0b_sina

> من هنوز هم معادل وب سرویسی که مثال زدم (WSDL) رو توی لاراول ندیدم. لطفاً لاراول کارها جواب بدن.


تا اونجایی که من میدونم WSDL دیگ از رده خارج شده و به جاش از REST (درخواست های http) استفاده میشه، پس لزومی نداره همه ی فریمورک ها اینو داشته باشن، چون اگر هم داشته باشن ممکنه کارایی نداشته باشه!

----------


## fatima-php

> این هم از یک ولیدیشن لاراول که خیلی خیلی عالی عمل کرده.بهتر از این نمیشه
> http://laravel.com/docs/5.1/validation


سمت کلاینت چیکار کرده لاراول؟ سمت سرور که اگه ولیدیشن نداشت اصلاً نمیشد اسمش رو فریمورک بگذاریم.

----------


## fatima-php

> تا اونجایی که من میدونم WSDL دیگ از رده خارج شده و به جاش از REST (درخواست های http) استفاده میشه، پس لزومی نداره همه ی فریمورک ها اینو داشته باشن، چون اگر هم داشته باشن ممکنه کارایی نداشته باشه!


اشتباه میکنید. بدلیل خاص بودن پروتکل و یکسری امتیازهایی که داره، توی جاهای حساس و تبادل اطلاعات بین زبانهای مختلف همچنان از WSDL استفاده میشه.

----------


## fatima-php

> با اینکه توسعه دهنده های یی بیشتره ولی لاراول بهتر کار کرده و طرفدارهای خیلی بیشتری داره


واقعاً ؟ کو آمارش؟ لاراول کجا بهتر کار کرده؟ توی پرفورمنس یا توی امکانات؟ توی باز نگذاشتن دست کاربر برای اسپاگتی کد زدن یا توی پشتیبانی از نیازهای روز وب سایتهای مدرن مثل وب 2 و AJAX و...؟ تو کدومش لاراول بهتر از Yii عمل کرده؟

----------


## fatima-php

> منظورم از توسعه دهنده web developer هایی که از این فریمورک استفاده میکنن نه تیم توسعه فریمورک و مهمترین سندش هم sitepoint هست و نیایید بگین این وبسایت طرفدار لاراوله که اتفاقا طرفدار Yii هست


SitePoint از آمار نظرسنجیهایی که میگذاره و نتایج Yii و بقیه رو میشکنه مشخصه که چقدر طرفدار لاراول نیست. برعکس شما، اعتبار SitePoint رو چیزی در حد ویکیپدیا میدونم چون هرکی از راه برسه میتونه مقاله توش بنویسه.

----------


## under22

> این هم از یک ولیدیشن لاراول که خیلی خیلی عالی عمل کرده.بهتر از این نمیشه
> http://laravel.com/docs/5.1/validation


اگه به این میگی عالی پس به لینک من چی میگی 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225783
لابد این میشد جادویی
جالبه چیزی که به نفعتون نیست اصلا روش بحث نمیکنید این بود بحث علمیتون :چشمک:

----------


## hamedarian2009

> سمت کلاینت چیکار کرده لاراول؟ سمت سرور که اگه ولیدیشن نداشت اصلاً نمیشد اسمش رو فریمورک بگذاریم.


ببیتید لاراول کدهای سمت کلاینتو گزاشته به عهده خود کاربر مثل اعتبارسنجی سمت کاربر یا کدهای سمت کاربر AJAX و فوکوسش روی backend هست و کاربر میتونه از هر فریمورک سمت کلاینتی برای این کارها استفاده کنه و فقط کافیه یکبار هم این کدهارو بنویسه در بقیه پروژه ها با کمی تغییر میتونه استفاده کنه همچنین در لاراول به راحتی میتونید با angular.js  و node.js کار کنید

----------


## under22

> ببیتید لاراول کدهای سمت کلاینتو گزاشته به عهده خود کاربر مثل اعتبارسنجی سمت کاربر یا کدهای سمت کاربر AJAX و فوکوسش روی backend هست و کاربر میتونه از هر فریمورک سمت کلاینتی برای این کارها استفاده کنه و فقط کافیه یکبار هم این کدهارو بنویسه در بقیه پروژه ها با کمی تغییر میتونه استفاده کنه همچنین در لاراول به راحتی میتونید با angular.js  و node.js کار کنید


کار کردن با angular  و nod js که چیزی نیست این ور هم میشه به ساذگی پیاده سازیش کرد .
اما در مورده کلاینت باید اینطور بگید همچین امکانی رو ندارید اگه تو پروژ] 10 تا فرم داشته باشید باید بیایید برای همشون بنویسید client رو و هم ajax رو .
نظرتونو در مورد این نگفتید


<?php $form = ActiveForm::begin([
        'id' => 'login-form',
            'enableClientValidation' => true,
    'enableAjaxValidation' => true,
    //'action' => '/login'
        'options' => ['class' => 'form-horizontal'],
        'fieldConfig' => [
            'template' => "{label}\n<div  class=\"col-lg-3\">{input}</div>\n<div  class=\"col-lg-8\">{error}</div>",
            'labelOptions' => ['class' => 'col-lg-1 control-label'],
        ],
    ]); ?>

    <?= $form->field($model, 'username') ?>

    <?= $form->field($model, 'password')->passwordInput() ?>

    <?= $form->field($model, 'rememberMe', [
        'template' => "<div class=\"col-lg-offset-1  col-lg-3\">{input}</div>\n<div  class=\"col-lg-8\">{error}</div>",
    ])->checkbox() ?>

    <div class="form-group">
        <div class="col-lg-offset-1 col-lg-11">
            <?= Html::submitButton('Login', ['class' => 'btn btn-primary', 'name' => 'login-button']) ?>
        </div>
    </div>

    <?php ActiveForm::end(); ?>

الآن من فرم لاگین رو با activeform ساختم که ویژگی های زیر رو داره اگه دقت کنید 
1- ویژگی ajax ولیدیشن رو روشن کردم و کدش برام نوشته شده
2-ویژگی client ولیدیشن رو روشن کردم کدش از روی مدل برام نوشته شده 
3-اکشن براش تایین نکردم یعنی به همین اکشن جاری میزنه اگه اشتباه یا خطایی باشه برمیگرده همینجا
4-csrf رو خودش برام تو فرم گذاشته
5- تونستنم به activeform یه نوع themplate بدم برای ساخت فرمم اگه دقت کنید
6-یه دونه چک باکس باهاش ساختم
7-یه دکمه هم submit هم داره
یه نکته مهم اینکه من از تمام ویژگی های activeform استفاده نکردم و خیلی قابلیت هاش رو اینجا ننوشتم .
  یا در مورده دیباگ دیگه متنش رو نمیزارم لینک میدم 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225686
این فقط دو امکان هست که خیلی کاربردی هست و شما لاراول کارا نمیدونید چیه اگه بخواهید میتونم بازم از این مثال های کاربردی بزنم که ندارید اما شما اینکار رو نمیتونید بکنید

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> واقعاً ؟ کو آمارش؟ لاراول کجا بهتر کار کرده؟ توی پرفورمنس یا توی امکانات؟ توی باز نگذاشتن دست کاربر برای اسپاگتی کد زدن یا توی پشتیبانی از نیازهای روز وب سایتهای مدرن مثل وب 2 و AJAX و...؟ تو کدومش لاراول بهتر از Yii عمل کرده؟


تو همه جاها بهتر از یی کار کرده.به ویژه که طرفدارهاش خیلی خیلی بیشترن.اینو نمیتونید زیرش بزنید

----------


## under22

ایجاد لینک که از متد post استفاده میکنه

echo Html::a('Logout', ['/site/logout'], [
                                'data' => ['method' => 'post'],
                            ]);

لطفا معادل
خب من با استفاده از کد زیر یه گرید فول ایجکس میسازم که خیلی کاستومش کردم .

 <?php \yii\widgets\Pjax::begin(); ?>
    <?= GridView::widget([
        'dataProvider' => $dataProvider,
        'filterModel' => $searchModel,
        'columns' => [
            ['class' => 'yii\grid\SerialColumn'],

            //'id',
            'name',
            'email:email',
            //'password',
            'family',
            // 'sex',
            [
                'attribute' => 'sex',
                'value' => function ($model) {
                    return $model->sex == 0 ? 'مرد' : ($model->sex==1 ? "زن" : "نامشخص");
                },
                'filter' => [0 => 'مرد', 1 => 'زن',2=>'نامشخص']
            ],
            'birthdate',
            // 'phone_number',
            // 'role_id',
            [
                'attribute' => 'role_id',
                'value' => function ($model) {
                    return $model->role_id == 1 ? 'مدیر' : 'کاربر عادی';
                },
                'filter' => [1 => 'مدیر', 2 => 'کاربر عادی'],
                'contentOptions' => ['style' => 'min-width: 100px;']
            ],
            // 'degree_id',
            // 'major_id',
            // 'enable',
            [
                'attribute' => 'enable',
                'value' => function ($model) {
                    return $model->enable == 0 ? 'غیر فعال' : 'فعال';
                },
                'filter' => [0 => 'غیر فعال', 1 => 'فعال']
            ],
            // 'hash_forget',
            'register_date',
            // 'last_login',
            // 'website',
            'amount',
            // 'authKey',

            ['class' => 'yii\grid\ActionColumn'],
        ],
    ]); ?>
    <?php \yii\widgets\Pjax::end(); ?>

عکس به این شکل میشه زمینه کردم 

grid.jpg


خب دوستان لطفا معادل که توکار باشه  :چشمک: 



خب دوستان این 4 امیم امکانی هست که گفتم ولی هنوز هیچ جوابی از دوستان لاراول کار نشنیدم این به این معنی هست که این امکانات رو نداره

----------


## Mohammadsgh3

> کار کردن با angular  و nod js که چیزی نیست این ور هم میشه به ساذگی پیاده سازیش کرد .
> اما در مورده کلاینت باید اینطور بگید همچین امکانی رو ندارید اگه تو پروژ] 10 تا فرم داشته باشید باید بیایید برای همشون بنویسید client رو و هم ajax رو .
> نظرتونو در مورد این نگفتید
> 
> 
> <?php $form = ActiveForm::begin([
>         'id' => 'login-form',
>             'enableClientValidation' => true,
>     'enableAjaxValidation' => true,
> ...


پاسخش رو دادیم ۱۰۰ بار نمیتونیم پاسخ بدیم.آقای under22 از بحثتون خیلی خوشم اومد.واینکه خیلی با ادبتر از اون یکی تایپیک حرف میزنید. امیدوارم بحث خوبی باشه برای همه

----------


## fatima-php

> ببیتید لاراول کدهای سمت کلاینتو گزاشته به عهده خود کاربر مثل اعتبارسنجی سمت کاربر یا کدهای سمت کاربر AJAX و فوکوسش روی backend هست و کاربر میتونه از هر فریمورک سمت کلاینتی برای این کارها استفاده کنه و فقط کافیه یکبار هم این کدهارو بنویسه در بقیه پروژه ها با کمی تغییر میتونه استفاده کنه همچنین در لاراول به راحتی میتونید با angular.js  و node.js کار کنید


واقعاً میشه به سادگی یکبار برای همه فرمها Validation سمت کلاینت نوشت اونهم ولیدیشنی که برای هر فرم و هر نوع عنصر درست کار کنه؟ اونوقت اگه نوع عنصر فرم عوض شد چی؟ کاربر باید حواسش به اصلاح ولیدیشنها هم باشه؟ عجب حرفی میزنید ها.

----------


## under22

لطفا 4 امکانی که گفتم و به صورت توکار داخل Yii 2 هستن رو معادل کنید نه اینکه بیایید لینک بدید
1- activeform مه مثالش بالا هست 
2-   debug که لینکس رو بالا گذاشتم
3 - ایجاد لینک که توضیح دادم
4 - گرید فول ایجکس

باز هم میتونم ثال بزنم ولی منتظر جواب شما هستم تا مثال های بعدی و اینکه نیایید لطفا لینک گیتاپ بدید نکنه بگید 100 دفعه جواب دادم کو کجاس !  واقعا مسخرس

----------


## hamedarian2009

> لطفا 4 امکانی که گفتم و به صورت توکار داخل Yii 2 هستن رو معادل کنید نه اینکه بیایید لینک بدید
> 1- activeform مه مثالش بالا هست 
> 2-   debug که لینکس رو بالا گذاشتم
> 3 - ایجاد لینک که توضیح دادم
> 4 - گرید فول ایجکس
> 
> باز هم میتونم ثال بزنم ولی منتظر جواب شما هستم تا مثال های بعدی و اینکه نیایید لطفا لینک گیتاپ بدید نکنه بگید 100 دفعه جواب دادم کو کجاس !  واقعا مسخرس


ایجاد لینک به این صورت حتی از روش شما هم ساده تر

{{ HTML::link('http://www.google.com', 'google') }}

واسه دیباگ بار هم قبلا در تاپیک های قبلی لینکشو براتون گزاشتم

ایجاد فرم و ای جکس هم بیشتر سمت کاربرن و توی وب برنامه نویس سمت کاربر با سمت سرور یکی نیست برای همین توی لاراول هم این مباحث رو جدا کردن هرچند یک کلاس Form هم داریم

----------


## under22

> ایجاد لینک به این صورت حتی از روش شما هم ساده تر
> 
> {{ HTML::link('http://www.google.com', 'google') }}
> 
> واسه دیباگ بار هم قبلا در تاپیک های قبلی لینکشو براتون گزاشتم
> 
> ایجاد فرم و ای جکس هم بیشتر سمت کاربرن و توی وب برنامه نویس سمت کاربر با سمت سرور یکی نیست برای همین توی لاراول هم این مباحث رو جدا کردن


اولا لینک من به صورت POST بود نه به این صورت لطفا به این شکلی که گفتم مثال بزنید !
در مورده دیباگ یه لینک گیتاپ دادید که یه پروژه بود که نصف این امکانات رو داشت در حالی که من یه مثال از دیباگ پیفرض خود Yii زدم و قرار بود همه امکانات توکار فریمورک مقایسه بشه اگه به پکیچ باشه همه فریمورک ها یکی هست لطفا رعایت کنید بگید محیط دیباگ نداره !
واقعا دلیل جالبی برای activeform آوردید چه جالب activeform به اون زیبایی و امکانات رو اینطوری در موردش صحبت میکنید
در مودره گرید هم بگید تو لاراول وجود نداره !
خب به این نتیجه میرسیم این 4 امکان در لاراول وجود نداره  :چشمک:

----------


## fatima-php

والا توی Yii به راحتی میشه همون ولیدیشن سمت سرور رو سمت کلاینت هم با AJAX پیاده سازی کرد. مواردی مثل اینکه چک کنه موقع ثبت نام، شناسه کاربری قبلاً گرفته شده یا نه بنظرتون کاربردی نیستن؟
اینی که شما گفتین توی Yii اینطوریه:
echo CHtml::link('Google', 'http://www.google.com');
و نسخه لاراول فرقی نداره. اگه دقت کنید، لینکی که ایشون ساختن، یکسری خصوصیات دیگه هم داشت.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> لطفا 4 امکانی که گفتم و به صورت توکار داخل Yii 2 هستن رو معادل کنید نه اینکه بیایید لینک بدید
> 1- activeform مه مثالش بالا هست 
> 2-   debug که لینکس رو بالا گذاشتم
> 3 - ایجاد لینک که توضیح دادم
> 4 - گرید فول ایجکس
> 
> باز هم میتونم ثال بزنم ولی منتظر جواب شما هستم تا مثال های بعدی و اینکه نیایید لطفا لینک گیتاپ بدید نکنه بگید 100 دفعه جواب دادم کو کجاس !  واقعا مسخرس


خب برادر من ما هی میگیم لاراول توکار اونجوری نداره هی میگی تو کار چند بار باید یه حرف رو گفت؟

----------


## Mohammadsgh

آقا جان تو خارج بخش سورور رو یکی مینویسیه کلاینت هم یکی نیازی نیست که یک فریم ورک بخش کلاینت هم داشته باشه.۱۰۰ بار.حالا دوبار هپس بزارید که فلان چیز تو کاره فلان چیز کلاینته

----------


## hamedarian2009

> اولا لینک من به صورت POST بود نه به این صورت لطفا به این شکلی که گفتم مثال بزنید !
> در مورده دیباگ یه لینک گیتاپ دادید که یه پروژه بود که نصف این امکانات رو داشت در حالی که من یه مثال از دیباگ پیفرض خود Yii زدم و قرار بود همه امکانات توکار فریمورک مقایسه بشه اگه به پکیچ باشه همه فریمورک ها یکی هست لطفا رعایت کنید بگید محیط دیباگ نداره !
> واقعا دلیل جالبی برای activeform آوردید چه جالب activeform به اون زیبایی و امکانات رو اینطوری در موردش صحبت میکنید
> در مودره گرید هم بگید تو لاراول وجود نداره !
> خب به این نتیجه میرسیم این 4 امکان در لاراول وجود نداره


درمورد لینک میتونیم بهش یه آرایه از attr ها هم بدیم و اگه خروجی کدشما یک فرمه اونهم کاری نداره و با سه خط کد میشه اینکارو کرد و ما معمولا با متدهایی غیر از get  و post اینکارو میکنیم تا امنیت بیشتری داشته باشه

دیباگ بار از کجا میدونید نصف امکانات دیباگ بار یی رو داره؟ خیلی هاشون فعال نیستن و باید برید داخل فایل config اون و true کنید. در ضمن پکیج های yii رو با لاراول مقایسه نکنید تمام پکیج های معروف لاراول دارای گواهینامه MIT هستن و حتی توسط خود توسعه دهندگان لاراول نوشته میشن

----------


## fatima-php

> کدوم حساب مسدود؟میشه بگید؟چون الان که حسابم مسدود نیست و مشکلی هم نیست.بزار زمانش برسه میبینی کی میترسه.حیف اون همه زمانی که براستون گذاشتم.آقای under22 میبینی شخصیت ایشون چجوریه؟ما با هم داریم گفتگوی علمی میکنیم و ایشون فحش میدن


درمورد کدوم زمان دارین حرف میزنین؟ وقتی که اینجا گذاشتین فقط صرف اثبات حرفهای خودتون شده نه اینکه بخواین وقتی رو صرف من کرده باشین. خدا رو شکر شناسه کاربریتونم آزاد شده و دیگه نیاز نیست با پسوندهای 1 2 3 کار کنید. باشه من منتظرم تا زمانش برسه. تا اون موقع الکی رجز نخونید چون اصلاً نمیشناسمتون که بخوام ازتون ترسی داشته باشم.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> اولا لینک من به صورت POST بود نه به این صورت لطفا به این شکلی که گفتم مثال بزنید !
> در مورده دیباگ یه لینک گیتاپ دادید که یه پروژه بود که نصف این امکانات رو داشت در حالی که من یه مثال از دیباگ پیفرض خود Yii زدم و قرار بود همه امکانات توکار فریمورک مقایسه بشه اگه به پکیچ باشه همه فریمورک ها یکی هست لطفا رعایت کنید بگید محیط دیباگ نداره !
> واقعا دلیل جالبی برای activeform آوردید چه جالب activeform به اون زیبایی و امکانات رو اینطوری در موردش صحبت میکنید
> در مودره گرید هم بگید تو لاراول وجود نداره !
> خب به این نتیجه میرسیم این 4 امکان در لاراول وجود نداره


ما بهتون ثابت نکردیم که میشه از debuger استفاده کرد؟
گرید ویو هست حالا خوبه تو اون تیپیک تاییدش کردید
form لاراول خیلی بهتر از یی هست.نمونش اورده شد

پس میبینید که به آسونی میتونیم اثبات کنیم.ولی باز هی میچرخی و دوبار بر میگردی به همون پست خودت.انگار تو یک loop افتادیم که تهش یا توکاره یا ایجکس یا gii به جز اینها چیز دیگه ای گفتید؟

----------


## under22

> خب برادر من ما هی میگیم لاراول توکار اونجوری نداره هی میگی تو کار چند بار باید یه حرف رو گفت؟


اول اینکه خودتون قبول دارید 4 مورد بالا رو ندارید .
دوم اینکه این 4 مورد خیلی امکانه پر کاربردی هستند و قابل چشم پوشی نیست مثل لینک به صورت متد POST که دوست عزیزمون میاد مثال از لینک معمولی میزنه یا گرید که تو قسمت ADMIN هر پروژه ایی حداقل به تعداد جدول ها لازمه یا ACTIVEFORM که اون همه برات ولیدیشن مینویسته و themplate میگره و چیز هایی که بالا گفتم و محیط دیباگ که ااصلا جزو جدایی نا پذیره برنامه نویسی هست .
سوم اینکه اگه به پکیچ باشه codeigniter هم پکیچ گرید براش نوشتن اینطوری که نمیشه مقایسه کرد شکا اگه تو لاراول چیزی رو دارید که ما نداریم مثال بزنید من 4 مورد خیلی بزرگ مثال زدم ولی شما جاش دو تا لینک گیتاپ دادید که نصف این ها هم امکانات نداشت .
باز هم میتونم مثال هایی بزنم که شما از امکانش بی بهره هست .

----------


## fatima-php

> آقا جان تو خارج بخش سورور رو یکی مینویسیه کلاینت هم یکی نیازی نیست که یک فریم ورک بخش کلاینت هم داشته باشه.۱۰۰ بار.حالا دوبار هپس بزارید که فلان چیز تو کاره فلان چیز کلاینته


دیگه اینطوریام نیست که یه ولیدیشن سمت کلاینت رو هم که هربار براساس تغییرات مدلهای دیتابیس عوض میشه، بدن یکی دیگه بنویسه. خارجیا یه Developer سمت کلاینت دارن که برای پروژه میاد یه کتابخانه از توابع رو مینویسه و در اختیار بقیه میگذاره نه اینکه هربار صداش کنن بگن بیا ولیدیشن رو عوض کن فیلد فرم رو من عوض کردم!

----------


## fatima-php

> ما بهتون ثابت نکردیم که میشه از debuger استفاده کرد؟
> گرید ویو هست حالا خوبه تو اون تیپیک تاییدش کردید
> form لاراول خیلی بهتر از یی هست.نمونش اورده شد
> 
> پس میبینید که به آسونی میتونیم اثبات کنیم.ولی باز هی میچرخی و دوبار بر میگردی به همون پست خودت.انگار تو یک loop افتادیم که تهش یا توکاره یا ایجکس یا gii به جز اینها چیز دیگه ای گفتید؟


ازنظر شما تمام امکانات لاراول بهتره ولی واقعاً فرم لاراول و اکتیوفرم یی رو اگه به یه نفر بی طرف که اصلاً نمیدونه هرکدوم با چی کار شدن نشون بدین (اسمی از فریمورکها نبرین)، قطعاً تأیید میکنه که اکتیوفرم کاربردی تر از یه فرم ساده است.

Debugger که نشون دادین چی بود آخه؟ نصف امکانات نوار دیباگ Yii رو که تازه همراه خود فریمورک هم هست نداره. GridView هم که مثال زدین همینطور بود.

شما هیچی رو ثابت نکردین. تو Loop هم نیفتادیم. به جز این موارد هم چیزای دیگه زیاده که بگیم ولی گاماس گاماس. شما اول همینها رو ثابت کن لاراول در حد و اندازه Yii و داخل خودش نه بعنوان افزونه داره، بعد سراغ بقیه هم میریم.

----------


## under22

> درمورد لینک میتونیم بهش یه آرایه از attr ها هم بدیم و اگه خروجی کدشما یک فرمه اونهم کاری نداره و با سه خط کد میشه اینکارو کرد و ما معمولا با متدهایی غیر از get  و post اینکارو میکنیم تا امنیت بیشتری داشته باشه
> 
> دیباگ بار از کجا میدونید نصف امکانات دیباگ بار یی رو داره؟ خیلی هاشون فعال نیستن و باید برید داخل فایل config اون و true کنید. در ضمن پکیج های yii رو با لاراول مقایسه نکنید تمام پکیج های معروف لاراول دارای گواهینامه MIT هستن و حتی توسط خود توسعه دهندگان لاراول نوشته میشن


برادر من از لایسنس نگو همه این ها که گفتم توسط تیم اصلی yii توسعه داده میشن .
در مورده لینک میتون جا متد POST از متد های دیگه هم استفاده کنم و خروجی فرم بهم نمیده .
لطفا در مورده لاراول سف سته نکنید و دقیقا کد بیارید همین کاری که من کردم وگرنه حرفتون مورد تایید نیست

----------


## fatima-php

> درمورد لینک میتونیم بهش یه آرایه از attr ها هم بدیم و اگه خروجی کدشما یک فرمه اونهم کاری نداره و با سه خط کد میشه اینکارو کرد و ما معمولا با متدهایی غیر از get  و post اینکارو میکنیم تا امنیت بیشتری داشته باشه
> 
> دیباگ بار از کجا میدونید نصف امکانات دیباگ بار یی رو داره؟ خیلی هاشون فعال نیستن و باید برید داخل فایل config اون و true کنید. در ضمن پکیج های yii رو با لاراول مقایسه نکنید تمام پکیج های معروف لاراول دارای گواهینامه MIT هستن و حتی توسط خود توسعه دهندگان لاراول نوشته میشن


اینقدر به این گواهینامه ننازین چون هیچی نداره. یه لایسنسه دیگه. Yii هم لایسنس خاص خودش رو داره. امکاناتی که گفتین رو دیدم ولی باز هم به سرعت و تنوع و قابلیت کاستومایز دیباگ بار یی نبود. کارهایی که شما توی لاراول میگین رو هم فوقش با سه خط بیشتر توی Yii میشه انجام داد مهم اینه که خودش داشته باشه. مثل مورد Pagination که من قبول کردم کد لاراول خلاصه تر بود. انصاف هم خوب چیزیه بخدا. هرچی ما میگیم لاراول نداره شما میگین میشه نوشت براش یا افزونه داره ولی هرچی شما گفتین نیست رو ما حق نداریم بگیم با سه خط میشه نوشت و اونوقت نتیجه اش میشه سینتکس سنگین و شلوغ واسه یی.

درضمن میشه بگین از چه متدهایی استفاده میکنید بجز Get و Post ؟ اگه منظورتون Put و Delete و... است، تمام اینها توی Yii قابل استفاده هستن.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> ازنظر شما تمام امکانات لاراول بهتره ولی واقعاً فرم لاراول و اکتیوفرم یی رو اگه به یه نفر بی طرف که اصلاً نمیدونه هرکدوم با چی کار شدن نشون بدین (اسمی از فریمورکها نبرین)، قطعاً تأیید میکنه که اکتیوفرم کاربردی تر از یه فرم ساده است.
> 
> Debugger که نشون دادین چی بود آخه؟ نصف امکانات نوار دیباگ Yii رو که تازه همراه خود فریمورک هم هست نداره. GridView هم که مثال زدین همینطور بود.
> 
> شما هیچی رو ثابت نکردین. تو Loop هم نیفتادیم. به جز این موارد هم چیزای دیگه زیاده که بگیم ولی گاماس گاماس. شما اول همینها رو ثابت کن لاراول در حد و اندازه Yii و داخل خودش نه بعنوان افزونه داره، بعد سراغ بقیه هم میریم.


برای debuger ثابت کردیم و میتونید به همون تایپیک سر بزنید.وهمینطور GridView که یک GridView خیلی زیبا بهتون دادیم و اثبات کردیم که داره
پست های شما خیلی جالبه.شما میگی فلان چیز تو لاراول نیست.ثابت میکنیم هست.میگید نه برای یی بهتره.حالا باید بیایم ثابت کنیم که برای لاراول بهتر؟الان چیکار کنیم؟

اگه ادعا دارید form یی بهتره نمونه بیارید تا من هم نمونه بیارم.تا کاربران مقایسه کنن

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> اینقدر به این گواهینامه ننازین چون هیچی نداره. یه لایسنسه دیگه. Yii هم لایسنس خاص خودش رو داره. امکاناتی که گفتین رو دیدم ولی باز هم به سرعت و تنوع و قابلیت کاستومایز دیباگ بار یی نبود. کارهایی که شما توی لاراول میگین رو هم فوقش با سه خط بیشتر توی Yii میشه انجام داد مهم اینه که خودش داشته باشه. مثل مورد Pagination که من قبول کردم کد لاراول خلاصه تر بود. انصاف هم خوب چیزیه بخدا. هرچی ما میگیم لاراول نداره شما میگین میشه نوشت براش یا افزونه داره ولی هرچی شما گفتین نیست رو ما حق نداریم بگیم با سه خط میشه نوشت و اونوقت نتیجه اش میشه سینتکس سنگین و شلوغ واسه یی.
> 
> درضمن میشه بگین از چه متدهایی استفاده میکنید بجز Get و Post ؟ اگه منظورتون Put و Delete و... است، تمام اینها توی Yii قابل استفاده هستن.


حالا اگه همون گواهی نامه رو یی داشت ما رو کشته بودید مانند giiالان هیچی نداره؟

دیباگر هم داستان همون پست بالایی هست
تو پست های پیشین به افزونه های یی افتخار میکردین و هی میگفتید فلان افزونه رو داره.الان که میگیم لاراول پکیج داره دارید بهتونه میارید؟
ما نفهمیدیم بودن افزونه و پکیج خوبه یا بد؟

----------


## fatima-php

> تو پست های پیشین به افزونه های یی افتخار میکردین و هی میگفتید فلان افزونه رو داره.الان که میگیم لاراول پکیج داره دارید بهتونه میارید؟
> ما نفهمیدیم بودن افزونه و پکیج خوبه یا بد؟


افزونه خوبه ولی هیچوقت پرفورمنس و قابلیت ادغامش با فریمورک و همچنین صحت عملکردش به اندازه امکانات خود هسته نخواهد بود. اول امکانات هسته فریمورکها رو مقایسه میکنیم بعد به افزونه ها هم میرسیم که ببینید از این حدود 8000 افزونه که واسه لاراول اومده و با زیرکی همه جا فقط این عدد رو نشون میدن و نمیگن افزونه های نسخه 4 روی 4.1 هم حتی نصب نمیشه و باید تغییرات بدی چون هسته فریمورک تو هر نسخه مرتب عوض میشده، باز هم خیلیاشون تکراری هستن و مثلاً برای وب سرویس، بالا 50 افزونه اومده که همه مثل هم کار میکنن و فقط آدمهای مختلفی نوشتن و اسم متدها فرق میکنه.

----------


## under22

خب 4 امکان بالا رو که نداشتید و قبول کردید که ندارید . بعدش شروع کردید به عوض کردن بحث تاپیک . در مورده فرم هم بالا یه مثال جالب و کاربردی زدم که جوابی نشنیدم

یه امکان دیگه رو میگم 

$model=Users::find();
$all=$model->all();
$count=$model->count();

کافیه یه دفعه find کنم بعد ازش مینوم هر استفاده ایی بکنم مثل count و all و One و .... لطفا معادل
یه مثال دیگه
اگه بخام تو ولیدیشن مدلم بگم یه فیلد Unqiue هست به این شکل

['email', 'unique']

به این شکل این فیدل یونیک و منحصر به فرد میشه و وقتی با activeform بسازی ولیدیشن client اون رو میسازه و ajax رو میسازه و دیگه هیچ کاری نمیخاد اگه کاربر تکراری وارد کنه بهش اخطار میده که تکراری هست .

----------


## fatima-php

تازه از اینم جالبتر اینه که فرض کنید شما میخواین توی یک مدل دیگه (که ActiveRecord نیست - مثلاً مدلی که برای لاگین ساختین)، چک کنید نام کاربری توی جدول دیگه از دیتابیس وجود داشته باشه. مثال:
['username', 'exists', 'className' => 'User'],

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> چشماتو باز کنی میبینی نمونه گذاشتن


نمونه رو برای لاراول  hamedarian2009 گذاشتن.اگه اثبات میتونید کنید.بنویسید وگرنه مشخص میشه برای لاراول بهتره

----------


## under22

> نمونه رو برای لاراول  hamedarian2009 گذاشتن.اگه اثبات میتونید کنید.بنویسید وگرنه مشخص میشه برای لاراول بهتره


دوست عزیز کجا ایشون از فرم صحبت کردم تو مثالی که از activeform زدم شما هیچی برای گفتن نداشتیم بگذریم 4 موردو که نداشتین .
به این دو تا کد جواب بدید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225918
و
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?497903-performance-%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%84&p=2225920&vie  wfull=1#post2225920
لطفا معادل جفتش رو

----------


## fatima-php

اون که اصلاً ولیدیشن سمت کلاینت نداشت. یه فرم ساده رو که با HTML معمولی هم میشه نوشت. تازه همین فرم Yii رو هم خود Gii میتونه خودکار از روی مدل بسازه.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> خب 4 امکان بالا رو که نداشتید و قبول کردید که ندارید . بعدش شروع کردید به عوض کردن بحث تاپیک . در مورده فرم هم بالا یه مثال جالب و کاربردی زدم که جوابی نشنیدم
> 
> یه امکان دیگه رو میگم 
> 
> $model=Users::find();
> $all=$model->all();
> $count=$model->count();
> 
> کافیه یه دفعه find کنم بعد ازش مینوم هر استفاده ایی بکنم مثل count و all و One و .... لطفا معادل
> ...


درمورد دیتابیس که دیگه Yii حرفی برای گفتن نداره بهتره بیشتر مارو نخندونی

درمورد اعتبارسنجی unique هم به این صورت در لاراول عمل میکنیم :
[
        'email' => 'unique:users'
    ]

----------


## hamedarian2009

> تازه از اینم جالبتر اینه که فرض کنید شما میخواین توی یک مدل دیگه (که ActiveRecord نیست - مثلاً مدلی که برای لاگین ساختین)، چک کنید نام کاربری توی جدول دیگه از دیتابیس وجود داشته باشه. مثال:
> ['username', 'exists', 'className' => 'User'],


    [
        'email' => 'exists:users'
    ]

----------


## under22

> درمورد دیتابیس که دیگه Yii حرفی برای گفتن نداره بهتره بیشتر مارو نخندونی
> 
> درمورد اعتبارسنجی unique هم به این صورت در لاراول عمل میکنیم :
> [
>         'email' => 'unique:users'
>     ]


شما بخندی ما خوشحال میشیم ولی فعلا که جوابی دندون شکنی نداشتید در حالی که ما خیلی چیز گفتیم شما نداشتید  :چشمک: 
این اعتبار سنجی شما فقط سمت سرور هست ولی اعتبار سنجی ما هم سمت سرور هست هم سمت کلاینت چون خودش برامون js رو تولید میکنه  :چشمک: 
در مورده این هم توضیح بدید با یه find میشه کلی کار کرد دقت کنید با یه کوئری دارم اینکار ها رو میکنم 

$model=Users::find();
$all=$model->all();
$count=$model->count();

----------


## hamedarian2009

> شما بخندی ما خوشحال میشیم ولی فعلا که جوابی دندون شکنی نداشتید در حالی که ما خیلی چیز گفتیم شما نداشتید 
> این اعتبار سنجی شما فقط سمت سرور هست ولی اعتبار سنجی ما هم سمت سرور هست هم سمت کلاینت چون خودش برامون js رو تولید میکنه 
> در مورده این هم توضیح بدید با یه find میشه کلی کار کرد دقت کنید با یه کوئری دارم اینکار ها رو میکنم 
> 
> $model=Users::find();
> $all=$model->all();
> $count=$model->count();


با Eloquent هم همینکاری که شما میکنید میشه و فرقی با Yii نداره

----------


## n0o0b_sina

> اشتباه میکنید. بدلیل خاص بودن پروتکل و یکسری امتیازهایی که داره، توی جاهای حساس و تبادل اطلاعات بین زبانهای مختلف همچنان از WSDL استفاده میشه.


میشه یه مثال بزنید؟!
سیستم های جدید همه بدونه استثنا از REST استفاده میکنن. فقط سیستم های قدیمی هستند که از WSDL استفاده میکنند.
حتی سایت paypal که امنیت براش فوق العاده مهمه از REST و WSDL استفاده میکنه.

----------


## fatima-php

در این مورد چطور؟ Custom Validators :
class User extends CActiveRecord
{
    public function rules()
    {
        return array(
            array('postcode', 'pcValidator', 'allowEmpty' => true);
        );
    }
    public function pcValidate($attribute, $params)
    {
        if($this->{$attribute} == '') {
            if(!(isset($params['allowEmpty']) && $params['allowEmpty'])) {
                $this->addError($attribute, $attribute . ' must be filled.');
            }
        }
        elseif(strlen($postcode) != 10) {
            $this->addError($attribute, $attribute . ' should be 10 digits only.');
        }
        elseif(preg_match('#[^13-9]#', $postcode)) {
            $this->addError($attribute, $attribute . ' is not a valid post code.');
        }
    }
}

----------


## under22

> میشه یه مثال بزنید؟!
> سیستم های جدید همه بدونه استثنا از REST استفاده میکنن. فقط سیستم های قدیمی هستند که از WSDL استفاده میکنند.
> حتی سایت paypal که امنیت براش فوق العاده مهمه از REST و WSDL استفاده میکنه.


مثال WSDL که براتون زدن 
برای کار کردن با REST به لینک زیر نگاه کنید به راحتی میتونید ازش استفاده کنید .
http://www.yiiframework.com/doc-2.0/...ick-start.html

----------


## fatima-php

> میشه یه مثال بزنید؟!
> سیستم های جدید همه بدونه استثنا از REST استفاده میکنن. فقط سیستم های قدیمی هستند که از WSDL استفاده میکنند.
> حتی سایت paypal که امنیت براش فوق العاده مهمه از REST و WSDL استفاده میکنه.


PayPal بزرگترین شانسی که آورده اینه که واسه ایرانیا بسته است وگرنه باگ خیلی داره. یادمه یه بار آقای شهرکی میگفتن دوستشون توی اصفهان تونسته بود از یکی از سرورهای خارجی با کمک PayPal بدون پرداخت پول هاست بخره. فکر کنم شناسه کاربری دوستشون تو برنامه نویس shnn786 یا یه چیزی شبیه این بود.

بازم یادآوری میکنم از اسمای بزرگ نترسین. به جرأت میتونم بگم امنیت درگاههای بانکی ایران رو هیچ جا نداره چون خودشون میدونن با چه موجوداتی طرفن.

----------


## under22

fatima یک مثال از custom ولیدیتور زدن 
من هم یه مثال داخل Yii 2 ازش میزنم که علاوه بر اینکه ولیدیشن سرورش رو نشوتم ولیدیشن جاوا اسکریپتشم نوشتم

[
    ['state', 'required', 'when' => function ($model) {
        return $model->country == 'USA';
    }, 'whenClient' => "function (attribute, value) {
        return $('#country').val() == 'USA';
    }"],
]

لطفا معادل بزنید به همین کاربردی و راحتی هر دو ولیدیشن کاستوم خودتون رو بنویسید هم سمت سرور هم سمت کاربر

----------


## under22

خب جمع آوری کنم لطفا معادل دو مثال بالا برای custom ولیدیشن رو معادل کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225946
و
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225939

از این که معادل کردید این هم جواب بدید

$model = new LoginForm();
        if ($model->load(Yii::$app->request->post()) && $model->login()) {
            return $this->goBack();
        }

من به همین راحتی فرمی که از طرف view میاد رو با متغغیراش میدم به مدل یعنی الآن این مدل email و password رو از فرم گرفته و داخل پر شده .
لطفا معادل 3 مثال بالا رو بزنید

----------


## n0o0b_sina

> PayPal بزرگترین شانسی که آورده اینه که واسه ایرانیا بسته است وگرنه باگ خیلی داره. یادمه یه بار آقای شهرکی میگفتن دوستشون توی اصفهان تونسته بود از یکی از سرورهای خارجی با کمک PayPal بدون پرداخت پول هاست بخره. فکر کنم شناسه کاربری دوستشون تو برنامه نویس shnn786 یا یه چیزی شبیه این بود.
> 
> بازم یادآوری میکنم از اسمای بزرگ نترسین. به جرأت میتونم بگم امنیت درگاههای بانکی ایران رو هیچ جا نداره چون خودشون میدونن با چه موجوداتی طرفن.


من با داشتن باگ یا نداشتنش کاری ندارم ولی فعلا یکی از بزرگترین سیستم های پرداخته اینترنتیه (شایدم بزرگترینشون).
حرفم اینه الان دیگ wsdl منقضی شده، شما هر جارو دوست دارید نگاه کنید، همه rest هستش.
نمیدونم چرا روی همه چیز بحث میکنید  :متفکر: 
مثلا زیبایی کدهای لاراول رو به یه برنامه نویسه تازه کار php هم نشون بدیم تایید میکنه! دیگ چه برسه به شما که هم دانشجوی این رشته بودید هم 3 ساله دارید کار میکنید!
اصلا شعاره خوده لاراول هم زیبایی و اصولی بودن کدهاشه

----------


## fatima-php

تازه درصورت نیاز میشه یک کلاس ولیدیتور جداگانه نوشت که از CValidator (یا Validator توی نسخه 2) مشتق شده و متدهای ولیدیشن سمت کلاینت و سرور رو داخلش گذاشت و توی هر مدلی که به اون ولیدیشن احتیاج داشته باشه، ازش استفاده کرد.

----------


## fatima-php

> اصلا شعاره خوده لاراول هم زیبایی و اصولی بودن کدهاشه


و هیچ جا هم شعاری درخصوص Performance ندادن. من موندم چرا تاپیک درمورد چیزی که خود سازنده فریمورک ادعایی روش نداره میزنید!!!

----------


## under22

> از مدیران محترم درخواست بستن تاپیک رو دارم


دوست عزیز چرا تاپیک رو ببندند نکنه بخاطر اینکه شما جوابی ندارید این تاپیک خوبی برای مقایسه لاراول و Yii هست تا اینجا هم خوب پیش رفته .
اینجا مقایسه علمی و به سورت تکه کد هست لطفا جواب این پست رو بدید یا بگید همچین امکانی ندارید تو لاروال
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225949

----------


## fatima-php

> من با داشتن باگ یا نداشتنش کاری ندارم ولی فعلا یکی از بزرگترین سیستم های پرداخته اینترنتیه (شایدم بزرگترینشون).


همیشه بزرگترینها بهترینها نیستن. ویندوز هم چندین برابر لینوکس کاربر داره ولی باگهای امنیتیش فاجعه است.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> دوست عزیز کجا ایشون از فرم صحبت کردم تو مثالی که از activeform زدم شما هیچی برای گفتن نداشتیم بگذریم 4 موردو که نداشتین .
> به این دو تا کد جواب بدید
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225918
> و
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?497903-performance-%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%84&p=2225920&vie  wfull=1#post2225920
> لطفا معادل جفتش رو


activeform که اون نبود. 4 تا موردی که گفتیم که خودش نبود.میشه بگید پس ما چی رو داریم ثابت میکنیم؟

----------


## n0o0b_sina

> و هیچ جا هم شعاری درخصوص Performance ندادن. من موندم چرا تاپیک درمورد چیزی که خود سازنده فریمورک ادعایی روش نداره میزنید!!!


خب این طبیعیه Performance یکی از ضعف های لاراول هست!!!
حالا میخوان قبول کنن میخوان نکن، بحثه الکی سره چیه نمیدونم!!!

----------


## n0o0b_sina

> همیشه بزرگترینها بهترینها نیستن. ویندوز هم چندین برابر لینوکس کاربر داره ولی باگهای امنیتیش فاجعه است.


عرض کردم من با باگش کاری ندارم (چون اصلا اطلاعی در این مورد ندارم) صحبتم سره api بود، که اونم با خودتونه شما همیشه از wsdl استفاده کنید. ولی از نظره من و خیلیا نداشتن wsdl توی خوده لاراول ضعف محسوب نمیشه و برعکس بودنش توی yii هم حسن محسوب نمیشه. مثل لاراول نصبش اختیاری بود خیلی بهتر میشد!

----------


## under22

دوستان لطفا بحث تاپیک رو منحرف نکنید دوست عزیز noob_sina هم مثال wsdl هم rest رو براتون زدم لطفا بیش از این ادامه ندهید بزارید دوستان لاراول کار به این تاپیک پاسخ بدن ممنون
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225949

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> شما بخندی ما خوشحال میشیم ولی فعلا که جوابی دندون شکنی نداشتید در حالی که ما خیلی چیز گفتیم شما نداشتید 
> این اعتبار سنجی شما فقط سمت سرور هست ولی اعتبار سنجی ما هم سمت سرور هست هم سمت کلاینت چون خودش برامون js رو تولید میکنه 
> در مورده این هم توضیح بدید با یه find میشه کلی کار کرد دقت کنید با یه کوئری دارم اینکار ها رو میکنم 
> 
> $model=Users::find();
> $all=$model->all();
> $count=$model->count();


چند بار باید پاسخ دندون شکن داد؟۲۰بار؟۱۰۰ بار؟

این رو ببینید. میگم تو یه loop افتادیم میگید نه

DB::table('users')->get();

----------


## n0o0b_sina

> دوستان لطفا بحث تاپیک رو منحرف نکنید دوست عزیز noob_sina هم مثال wsdl هم rest رو براتون زدم لطفا بیش از این ادامه ندهید بزارید دوستان لاراول کار به این تاپیک پاسخ بدن ممنون
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225949


کی بحث رو منحرف کرد؟ من میگم لاراول بهتره که به صورت افزونه هست این امکانش!!!
درضمن ببخشید جسارت شد، من دیگ حرفی نمیزنم :|

----------


## under22

> چند بار باید پاسخ دندون شکن داد؟۲۰بار؟۱۰۰ بار؟
> 
> این رو ببینید. میگم تو یه loop افتادیم میگید نه
> 
> DB::table('users')->get();


loop کجا بود برادر
اینی که شما نوشتی اصلا اون چیزی که من نوشتم نیست من با یه کوئری اومد هم کل داده ها رو گرفتم هم تعدادشون رو ولی شما فقط اومدی یه کوئری زدی برادر من .
شما پاسخ این  مورد رو بده لطفا
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225949

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> loop کجا بود برادر
> اینی که شما نوشتی اصلا اون چیزی که من نوشتم نیست من با یه کوئری اومد هم کل داده ها رو گرفتم هم تعدادشون رو ولی شما فقط اومدی یه کوئری زدی برادر من .
> شما پاسخ این  مورد رو بده لطفا
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225949


اگه دقت کنید پاسختون رو دادم این هم شمارشش.باز دوباره برگردید به این لینک

Model::count()

----------


## under22

> اگه دقت کنید پاسختون رو دادم این هم شمارشش.باز دوباره برگردید به این لینک
> 
> Model::count()


دوست عزیز معلومه اصلا متن ها رو نمیخونید اگه تونستید با یه کوئری هم تعداد هم کل داده ها رو دربیارید بیایید معادل کنید

$model=Users::find();
$all=$model->all();
$count=$model->count();

اینحا من یه کوئری ساده زدم دو نوع اطلاعات گرفتم شما این شکلی کوئری بزن این هایی که میگید اصلا این نیست اگه طبق حرف شما باشه شما دو تا کوئری میزنی من با یکی در آوردم .

اما در مورده لینک بالا من یه لینک گذاشتم دو نوع custom ولیدیشن نوشتم لطفا اون دو مورد رو معادل کنید 
و این مدل کوئری هم معادل کنید 
میشه 3 مورد

----------


## Mohammadsgh

تازه شما برای اون کار ۳ تا متغییر استفاده کردی ولی من تو دو تا متغییر میتونم به آسانی انجامش بدم

----------


## under22

> تازه شما برای اون کار ۳ تا متغییر استفاده کردی ولی من تو دو تا متغییر میتونم به آسانی انجامش بدم


بله منم میتونم با دو تا متغییر انجام بدم ولی عوضش کوئری ها میشه 2 تا ولی من با 1 کوئری در آوردم اگه میتونید معادل کنید لطفا 
در مورده دو نوع custom ولیدیشن هم معادل کنید 
در مورده گرفتن کل اطلاعات فرم هم معادل کنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2225949

----------


## Mohammadsgh

خیلی خیلی جالبه شما الان به یه query همه اون کار ها رو انجام دادید؟به خدا اعتماد به نفستون خیلی خیلی بالاست.دوستان خودشون ببینن و بررسی کنن من هیچی نمیگم. در بدترین حالت بگیم count رو تو یه query نمیشه گرفت ولی به آسونی میشه با دو تا متغییر count گرفت.دوستان خودتون بررسی کنید و بگید


$count=DB::table('users')->get();
$counts=count($count);
﻿

----------


## under22

> خیلی خیلی جالبه شما الان به یه query همه اون کار ها رو انجام دادید؟به خدا اعتماد به نفستون خیلی خیلی بالاست.دوستان خودشون ببینن و بررسی کنن من هیچی نمیگم. در بدترین حالت بگیم count رو تو یه query نمیشه گرفت ولی به آسونی میشه با دو تا متغییر count گرفت.دوستان خودتون بررسی کنید و بگید
> 
> 
> count=DB::table('users')->get();
> $counts=count($count);
> ﻿


دوست عزیز این بله میشه
این مثالی که زدید خیلی سادس اینور هم میشه

$model=Users::find()->all();
$count=count($model);


شما لطفا این ها رو معادل کنید


$model = new LoginForm();
        if ($model->load(Yii::$app->request->post()) && $model->login()) {
            return $this->goBack();
        }

من به همین راحتی فرمی که از طرف view میاد رو با متغغیراش میدم به مدل  یعنی الآن این مدل email و password رو از فرم گرفته و داخل پر شده .

و

یه مثال داخل Yii 2 ازش میزنم که علاوه بر اینکه ولیدیشن سرورش رو نشوتم ولیدیشن جاوا اسکریپتشم نوشتم

[
    ['state', 'required', 'when' => function ($model) {
        return $model->country == 'USA';
    }, 'whenClient' => "function (attribute, value) {
        return $('#country').val() == 'USA';
    }"],
]

لطفا معادل بزنید به همین کاربردی و راحتی هر دو ولیدیشن کاستوم خودتون رو بنویسید هم سمت سرور هم سمت کاربر

----------


## Mohammadsgh

دیدید درباره count ثابت کنید؟تازه دستور لاراول خیلی بهتر و تمیز تر هستش.درباره count من بهتون ثابت کردم

انگار شما چشمتون فقط پست های خودتون رو میبینه با عرض شرمندگی به خدا من ۲۰ بار گفتم لاراول کلاینت رو از سرور جدا کرده ولی باز هم شما حرف خودت رو داری میزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟چقدر بهتون بگم؟؟؟حالا باز هم ۴ تا لینک از بالا بیار و بگو اینها رو پاسخ بده؟

----------


## under22

> دیدید درباره count ثابت کنید؟تازه دستور لاراول خیلی بهتر و تمیز تر هستش.درباره count من بهتون ثابت کردم
> 
> انگار شما چشمتون فقط پست های خودتون رو میبینه با عرض شرمندگی به خدا من ۲۰ بار گفتم لاراول کلاینت رو از سرور جدا کرده ولی باز هم شما حرف خودت رو داری میزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟چقدر بهتون بگم؟؟؟حالا باز هم ۴ تا لینک از بالا بیار و بگو اینها رو پاسخ بده؟


دوست عزیز اینطوری صحبت نکنید اینو از این جدا کرده ..... یعنی چی این حرف اصلا درست نیست بگید همیچن امکان مهمی رو لاراول نداره و به این قضیه اعتراف کنید تا الآن خیلی چیزا رو من گفتم و نداشت این ها هم روش

----------


## fatima-php

> دیدید درباره count ثابت کنید؟تازه دستور لاراول خیلی بهتر و تمیز تر هستش.درباره count من بهتون ثابت کردم
> 
> انگار شما چشمتون فقط پست های خودتون رو میبینه با عرض شرمندگی به خدا من ۲۰ بار گفتم لاراول کلاینت رو از سرور جدا کرده ولی باز هم شما حرف خودت رو داری میزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟چقدر بهتون بگم؟؟؟حالا باز هم ۴ تا لینک از بالا بیار و بگو اینها رو پاسخ بده؟


شما انگار یه معادله دیفرانسیل بهتون بدن که اثبات کنین، هر خطش رو که جلو برین داد میزنین اثبات کردم! چیو ثابت کردین به خیال خودتون؟ انگار کلاً نمیگیرین ایشون چی میگن! بابا این دستورات داره با یکبار اتصال به دیتابیس، کل رکوردها و تعداد رو برمیگردونه:
$model = Users::find();
$all = $model->all();
$count = $model->count();

حالا گیر شما تعداد متغیرهاست؟ بیا با یکی انجام میدم:
$model = Users::find();
var_dump($model->all());
echo($model->count());

حالا باز میاین میگین تو لاراول هم میشه با یه متغیر انجام داد. مسئله اصلی اینجا تعداد متغیرها نیست. تعداد اتصالات به دیتابیس و کوئری زدنهاست!

----------


## fatima-php

کدی که شما گذاشتین، داره با PHP تعداد رو میشماره:
$count=DB::table('users')->get();
$counts=count($count);
که همه میدونن خیلی کندتر از شمارش رکوردها با خود MySQL هست.

----------


## fatima-php

> انگار شما چشمتون فقط پست های خودتون رو میبینه با عرض شرمندگی به خدا من ۲۰ بار گفتم لاراول کلاینت رو از سرور جدا کرده ولی باز هم شما حرف خودت رو داری میزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟چقدر بهتون بگم؟؟؟حالا باز هم ۴ تا لینک از بالا بیار و بگو اینها رو پاسخ بده؟


نه دیگه نگین جدا کرده. صاف و پوست کنده اعتراف کنین لاراول در سمت کلاینت هیچ کاری نمیتونه انجام بده. جدا کردن فرق میکنه با نداشتن.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

ههههههههههههه
بله شما درست میگید لاراول هیچی نداره.و پرطرفدار ترین و بهترین فریم ورک تو اروپا و آمریکا هست.نکنه اونها هم اشتباه میکنن؟
ما خیلی چیزها رو ثابت کردیم ولی شما ندیدید.بیشتر از این نمیتونیم زمانمون رو برای چیزی بزاریم.هی ثابت کنیم هی بزنید زیرش.نمونش همین count هست :چشمک:

----------


## fatima-php

وای خدا واقعاً فکر میکنی ثابت کردی؟ با count خود PHP تعداد خونه های یه آرایه رو خوندی بعد فکر میکنی چیزی ثابت شده؟ خدایی اگه همه طرفدارای لاراول منطقشون اینطوریه، نمیشه بهشون توی انتخاب لاراول خرده گرفت. آهای طرفدارای لاراول، بجای حمله به امکانات Yii بیاین این طرفدارتون رو بگیرین. انگار بنده خدا خبر نداره داره با این دفاعش، بیشتر از خط حمله ما به شما گل به خودی میزنه.

----------


## fatima-php

> ههههههههههههه
> بله شما درست میگید لاراول هیچی نداره.و پرطرفدار ترین و بهترین فریم ورک تو اروپا و آمریکا هست.نکنه اونها هم اشتباه میکنن؟
> ما خیلی چیزها رو ثابت کردیم ولی شما ندیدید.بیشتر از این نمیتونیم زمانمون رو برای چیزی بزاریم.هی ثابت کنیم هی بزنید زیرش.نمونش همین count هست


اولاً چنین چیزی صحت نداره و ثانیاً اگه باشه هم اونها اشتباه نکردن ولی دلایلشون برای انتخاب فریمورک، قطعاً با شما خیلی فرق داره. شما حتی ابزار زیر دست خودتم نمیشناسی (لاراول) بعد اومدی Yii رو به چالش بکشی؟
اینقدر نمیدونی که خروجی متدهای لاراول Collection هست نه آرایه؟ با Count داری میشماری؟ خدایا شکرت اگه همه رقبای ما اینطوری باشن که نون ما تو روغنه.

----------


## under22

> ههههههههههههه
> بله شما درست میگید لاراول هیچی نداره.و پرطرفدار ترین و بهترین فریم ورک تو اروپا و آمریکا هست.نکنه اونها هم اشتباه میکنن؟
> ما خیلی چیزها رو ثابت کردیم ولی شما ندیدید.بیشتر از این نمیتونیم زمانمون رو برای چیزی بزاریم.هی ثابت کنیم هی بزنید زیرش.نمونش همین count هست


بله دوست عزیز خنده داره
هر موقع دوستان لاراول کار کم میارند میگن بهترین  فریمروک جهانو طرف دارو ... نه خیر اینطوری ها نیست
من ویجت گرید گذاشتم اونم کاستوم شده با چه امکاناتی شما چی رو کردید یه لینک گیتاپ که نصف اینم امکانات نداشت در ضمن اگه به پکیچ باشه codeigniter هم راش گرید نوشتن  :چشمک: 
ویجت debug رو گفتم باز هم داستان بالا
ویجت activeform رو گفتم هیچی برای گفتن نداشتیذ ولیدشین کلاینت و ajax و themplte  و......
کاستون ولیدیشن رو نوشتنم با قسمت سرور و قسمت کلاینت دوباره گفتید نداره 
Gii رو با تمام امکاناتش گفتم یه محیط کامند معرفی کردید  :چشمک: 
ساختن لینک با متد های مختلف مثل POST , PUT,... رو گفتم دوباره هیچی نداشتیذ بگید و کد لینک ساده گذاشتید
و....
میشه بگید دقیقا چی رو ثاب کردید هیچی

----------


## fatima-php

گمونم اگه این استدلالها رو جلوی خود سازنده لاراول گفته بودیم، یا لاراول رو ول میکرد یا این امکانات رو براش مینوشت ولی این طرفداراش (بخصوص این Mohammadsgh) خیلی باحالن بخدا. دارن با Paint Brush ویندوز 3.1 کار میکنن بعد میایی از امکانات فتوشاپ جلوشون میگی میگن اینا لازم نیست! خوب عزیزم کار روتوش عکس بهت نخورده که به فتوشاپ نیاز پیدا کنی نه اینکه همه کارها تو همون چهارتا قلم مو Paint خلاصه بشه. ههه

----------


## under22

دوست عزیز شما حتی asp.net mvc کار کنید موقعی که مدل رو بسازید خودش از روش براتون کد جاوا اسکریپت فرم رو مینویسه مثل Yii

----------


## hamedarian2009

حیف که نه وقت و نه حوصله خوندن تک تک پست های شمارو دارم این در جواب اون کوئری که مد نظر دوستمون بود

 $user= User::all();
    $count = $user->count();
    return dd($user);


Yii یک تقلید از ASP.NET هست که خودم شخصا از تقلید خوشم نمیاد و چینی ها کارشون کپی هست

----------


## under22

> حیف که نه وقت و نه حوصله خوندن تک تک پست های شمارو دارم این در جواب اون کوئری که مد نظر دوستمون بود
> 
>  $user= User::all();
>     $count = $user->count();
>     return dd($user);
> 
> 
> Yii یک تقلید از ASP.NET هست که خودم شخصا از تقلید خوشم نمیاد و چینی ها کارشون کپی هست


کلی از موارد بالا رو نتونستید ثابت کنید !
جالبه به امکانات میگید تقلید اگه اینطوری باشه همه osها از مک تقلید کردن موس رو گذاشتن ولی این به ما ربطی نداره ما از امکانات استفاده میکنیم شما هم بهتره جا اینکه وقتی فریمورکتون کلی امکانات نداره نیایید اون امکان رو کوچیک یا تقلید بگید برای شخصیت خودتون بهتره به این جور چیزا نمیگن تقلید میگن امکانات

----------


## hamedarian2009

> کلی از موارد بالا رو نتونستید ثابت کنید !
> جالبه به امکانات میگید تقلید اگه اینطوری باشه همه osها از مک تقلید کردن موس رو گذاشتن ولی این به ما ربطی نداره ما از امکانات استفاده میکنیم شما هم بهتره جا اینکه وقتی فریمورکتون کلی امکانات نداره نیایید اون امکان رو کوچیک یا تقلید بگید برای شخصیت خودتون بهتره به این جور چیزا نمیگن تقلید میگن امکانات


قرار نیست هرچیزی در Yii هست در لاراول هم باشه اونوقت هردوشون یکی میشن  و این تفاوت ها هست که سلایق مختلف رو به خودش جذب میکنه و به این انجمن هم دلخوش نکنید چون در واقعیت اون چیزی نیست که شما فکر میکنید و باید تلاش بیشتر ی بکنید تا به این فریمورک برسید

----------


## fatima-php

من یکی که ترجیح میدم تلاش نکنم و به لاراول نرسم. اسم خودشو گذاشته فریمورک. والا سینتکس F3 خیلی جذابتر بود برام. بخصوص قسمت دیتابیس و موتور قالبش.

----------


## under22

> قرار نیست هرچیزی در Yii هست در لاراول هم باشه اونوقت هردوشون یکی میشن  و این تفاوت ها هست که سلایق مختلف رو به خودش جذب میکنه و به این انجمن هم دلخوش نکنید چون در واقعیت اون چیزی نیست که شما فکر میکنید و باید تلاش بیشتر ی بکنید تا به این فریمورک برسید


برای چی بخایم بهش برسیم در صورتی که Yii خیلی امکانات بهتر و بیشتری بهمون میده خودتونم به این نتیجه رسیدید

----------


## fatima-php

> حیف که نه وقت و نه حوصله خوندن تک تک پست های شمارو دارم این در جواب اون کوئری که مد نظر دوستمون بود
> 
>  $user= User::all();
>     $count = $user->count();
>     return dd($user);
> 
> 
> Yii یک تقلید از ASP.NET هست که خودم شخصا از تقلید خوشم نمیاد و چینی ها کارشون کپی هست


از شما این حرف بعید بود واقعاً. آقای کوئیانگ ژو خالق اصلی Yii بیش از 7 سال توی تیم توسعه اصلی پرادو بود. بعدش با ذهنیتی که از اون داشت و کمک گرفتن از فریمورکهای دیگه مثل سیمفونی و... اومد نواقص پرادو رو رفع کرد و یی رو ساخت و به مرور تیم توسعه اون قدرتمند تر شدن. حالا چی شده که یک فریمورک بازمتن رو با ASP.NET یکی میکنید رو نمیدونم ولی حدس میزنم بخاطر امکانات زیادش هست. مگه غیر از اینه که یکی از دلایل استفاده از فریمورکها، استفاده از امکانات موجود در کلاسها و توابع کتابخانه ای اونهاست تا از انجام کارهای تکراری و خسته کننده هر پروژه راحت بشیم و تمرکزمون رو بگذاریم روی منطق خود برنامه؟ کسی که میاد سراغ فریمورکهای PHP باید به خود PHP مسلط باشه و این کلاً با ASP.NET که همه چیز از همون اول Drag&Drop هست و کاربر اصلاً اگه بخواد هم نمیتونه سورس پشت پرده رو ببینه خیلی فرق میکنه. واقعاً لاراول کارها هروقت کم میارن میزنن جاده خاکی. خیلی باحالین.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> از شما این حرف بعید بود واقعاً. آقای کوئیانگ ژو خالق اصلی Yii بیش از 7 سال توی تیم توسعه اصلی پرادو بود. بعدش با ذهنیتی که از اون داشت و کمک گرفتن از فریمورکهای دیگه مثل سیمفونی و... اومد نواقص پرادو رو رفع کرد و یی رو ساخت و به مرور تیم توسعه اون قدرتمند تر شدن. حالا چی شده که یک فریمورک بازمتن رو با ASP.NET یکی میکنید رو نمیدونم ولی حدس میزنم بخاطر امکانات زیادش هست. مگه غیر از اینه که یکی از دلایل استفاده از فریمورکها، استفاده از امکانات موجود در کلاسها و توابع کتابخانه ای اونهاست تا از انجام کارهای تکراری و خسته کننده هر پروژه راحت بشیم و تمرکزمون رو بگذاریم روی منطق خود برنامه؟ کسی که میاد سراغ فریمورکهای PHP باید به خود PHP مسلط باشه و این کلاً با ASP.NET که همه چیز از همون اول Drag&Drop هست و کاربر اصلاً اگه بخواد هم نمیتونه سورس پشت پرده رو ببینه خیلی فرق میکنه. واقعاً لاراول کارها هروقت کم میارن میزنن جاده خاکی. خیلی باحالین.


همون آقایی که دارید میگید هنوز نتونسته تو کارایی به لاراول برسه.شما سینتکس لاراول رو با یی مقایسه کنید میبینید که لاراول چقدر سینتکس روان تری داره

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> من یکی که ترجیح میدم تلاش نکنم و به لاراول نرسم. اسم خودشو گذاشته فریمورک. والا سینتکس F3 خیلی جذابتر بود برام. بخصوص قسمت دیتابیس و موتور قالبش.


بله برای فریم ورک یی اون چیزها خوبه.سینتکس f3 برای شما جذابه.
جالبه بدونید همه استانداردهای کد نویسی توی لاراول هستش و همه استانداردهای psr در لاراول هستش که نشون میده لاراول فریم ورک بسیار خوش دست و برنامه نویس پسنده

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> کلی از موارد بالا رو نتونستید ثابت کنید !
> جالبه به امکانات میگید تقلید اگه اینطوری باشه همه osها از مک تقلید کردن موس رو گذاشتن ولی این به ما ربطی نداره ما از امکانات استفاده میکنیم شما هم بهتره جا اینکه وقتی فریمورکتون کلی امکانات نداره نیایید اون امکان رو کوچیک یا تقلید بگید برای شخصیت خودتون بهتره به این جور چیزا نمیگن تقلید میگن امکانات


* دونه دونه موارد بالا که مگید نمیشه تو لاراول پیاده سازی کرد* رو بگید تا بهتون بگم؟

----------


## under22

به غیر از موارد گفته شده چند تا امکان دیگه هم میگم
من از pjax یه لینک ایجکس رو به این صورت میزنم فقط با یه مثال ساده

<?php Pjax::begin(); ?>
<?= Html::a("Refresh", ['site/index'], ['class' => 'btn btn-lg btn-primary']) ?>
<h1>Current time: <?= $time ?></h1>
<?php Pjax::end(); ?>

خب میخام از یه امکان دیگه صحبت کنم
فرض کنید یه فرمی داریم برای Insert کردن دیتا یک جدول با 10 فیلد داریم یا insert برای دو جدول همزمان داریم که هر کدوم 10 تا فیلد دارن 
من سمت کنترلر به این شکل داده ها رو به مدل مورده نظر پاس میدم اگه بخام دونه دونه پاس بدم خیلی سخت و زیاد میشه همچنین کدم کثیف میشه

$user = new Users();
$book=new Book();
if ($model->load(Yii::$app->request->post()) && $book->load(Yii::$app->request->post())) {
    return $this->goBack();
}

خیلی ساده داده ها رو ریختم داخل مدل با تابع load ولی تو لاراول تا اونجا که میدونم باید دستی دونه دونه پاس داد 
یا لاگین به این شکل هست

$model = new LoginForm();
        if ($model->load(Yii::$app->request->post()) && $model->login()) {
            return $this->goBack();
        }


 لطفا اول اگه می خواهید معادل بیارید معادل مواردبالا و قبل رو بیارید و نگید وقت نداشتم بخونم و قبلا گفتم و از این حرفا ...
بعد معادل این 3 تا رو بیارید

----------


## hamedarian2009

یک دوصفحه قبل رو دیدم و تمام موارد جواب داده شده 

در مورد Insert گفتید توی لاراول هم میشه به این صورت و مستقیما مقادیر دریافتی از فرم رو به صورت آرایه درج کرد 

$user = User::create($data);


برای لاگین در لاراول باز هم ساده تر است و کافیه پاهاتون رو روی هم بندازین و قهوه تون رو بخورید چون لاراول اون رو قبلا در قالب یک trait پیاده سازی کرده و در صورت نیاز فقط میتونید اون رو ویرایش کنید

----------


## under22

> یک دوصفحه قبل رو دیدم و تمام موارد جواب داده شده 
> 
> در مورد Insert گفتید توی لاراول هم میشه به این صورت و مستقیما مقادیر دریافتی از فرم رو به صورت آرایه درج کرد 
> 
> $user = User::create($data);
> 
> 
> برای لاگین در لاراول باز هم ساده تر است و کافیه پاهاتون رو روی هم بندازین و قهوه تون رو بخورید چون لاراول اون رو قبلا در قالب یک trait پیاده سازی کرده و در صورت نیاز فقط میتونید اون رو ویرایش کنید


آیا Insert رو انجام میده update رو هم انجام میده ؟؟؟
یه نکته هم $data رو از کجا دادید قبلش از ورودی پر کردید دیگه ولی من نه مستقیم از post پرش کردم .
در مورد لاگین هم گفتین باید بگم yii هم پیاده سازی کرده همون اول فقط من کدش رو براتون گذاتشم .
در مورده custom ولیدیشن هم حرفی نداشتید بگید .
در مورده Pjax صحبت کنید

----------


## hamedarian2009

> آیا Insert رو انجام میده update رو هم انجام میده ؟؟؟
> یه نکته هم $data رو از کجا دادید قبلش از ورودی پر کردید دیگه ولی من نه مستقیم از post پرش کردم .
> در مورد لاگین هم گفتین باید بگم yii هم پیاده سازی کرده همون اول فقط من کدش رو براتون گذاتشم .
> در مورده custom ولیدیشن هم حرفی نداشتید بگید .
> در مورده Pjax صحبت کنید


توی لاراول مستقیم از فرم داده رو نمیگیریم بلکه به ظور خودکار از یک کلاس Request رد میشه که همونجا هم اعتبار سنجی میکنیم و اگه مقادیر مشکلی نداشتن وارد اکشن میشن و data رو خودم نوشتم در اصل توی کد میشه Request::all 
اگه بخواهیم برای لاگین کد هم بنویسیم میشه این بیشتر از یک خط هم نمیشه
 if (Auth::attempt(['email' => $email, 'password' => $password]))
        {
            return redirect()->intended('dashboard');
        }

این هم https://github.com/JacobBennett/pjax pjax 

در مورد Custom validation بیشتر توضیح بده ببینم منظورت چیه تا معادلشو برات بگم؟

----------


## under22

> توی لاراول مستقیم از فرم داده رو نمیگیریم بلکه به ظور خودکار از یک کلاس Request رد میشه که همونجا هم اعتبار سنجی میکنیم و اگه مقادیر مشکلی نداشتن وارد اکشن میشن و data رو خودم نوشتم در اصل توی کد میشه Request::all 
> اگه بخواهیم برای لاگین کد هم بنویسیم میشه این بیشتر از یک خط هم نمیشه
>  if (Auth::attempt(['email' => $email, 'password' => $password]))
>         {
>             return redirect()->intended('dashboard');
>         }
> 
> این هم https://github.com/JacobBennett/pjax pjax 
> 
> در مورد Custom validation بیشتر توضیح بده ببینم منظورت چیه تا معادلشو برات بگم؟


لاگین ها شبیه هم بودن .
این pjax رو لینک پکیچ دادید که من به صورت تو کار گفتم اگه قرار باشه پکیچ هم حساب بشه خیی از فریمورک ها ممکنه پکچش رو داشته باشن در ضمن پکیچ هیچ موقع به کارای و پرفورمنس هسته فریمورک نمیرسه اگه pjax به صورت توکار هست معادل رو بگید ورگنه بگید نداره 
در مورده custom ولیدیشن دو مثال زدم تو پست های قبل اینجا یه مثالش رو میگم

[
    ['state', 'required', 'when' => function ($model) {
        return $model->country == 'USA';
    }, 'whenClient' => "function (attribute, value) {
        return $('#country').val() == 'USA';
    }"],
]

الآن دقت کنید داخل مدل نوع state رو گفتم که requalr باشه و اومدم ولیدیشن کاستوم خودم رو هم به صورت سمت سرور (when) و هم به صورت سمت کاربر (whenClient) جاوا اسکریپت نوشتم که خودش تو فرم اضافه میکنه کد من رو . لطفا معادل

----------


## hamedarian2009

> آیا Insert رو انجام میده update رو هم انجام میده ؟؟؟


 برای آپدیت به این صورت عمل میکنیم که هم شرط استفاده میکنیم و هم آرایه رو به متد update می دیم
User::where('votes', '>', 100)->update(['status' => 2]);

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> لاگین ها شبیه هم بودن .
> این pjax رو لینک پکیچ دادید که من به صورت تو کار گفتم اگه قرار باشه پکیچ هم حساب بشه خیی از فریمورک ها ممکنه پکچش رو داشته باشن در ضمن پکیچ هیچ موقع به کارای و پرفورمنس هسته فریمورک نمیرسه اگه pjax به صورت توکار هست معادل رو بگید ورگنه بگید نداره 
> در مورده custom ولیدیشن دو مثال زدم تو پست های قبل اینجا یه مثالش رو میگم
> 
> [
>     ['state', 'required', 'when' => function ($model) {
>         return $model->country == 'USA';
>     }, 'whenClient' => "function (attribute, value) {
>         return $('#country').val() == 'USA';
> ...


برای بار هزارم لاراول بخش کاربر رو به عهده خود برنامه نویس گذاشته و میشه اون رو به آسانی انجام داد.شما میدونید پشت کدهایی که ایجاد میکنه چیه؟

----------


## under22

> برای آپدیت به این صورت عمل میکنیم که هم شرط استفاده میکنیم و هم آرایه رو به متد update می دیم
> User::where('votes', '>', 100)->update(['status' => 2]);


معادل رو براتون میارم

Customer::updateAll(['status' => Customer::STATUS_ACTIVE], ['like', 'email', '@example.com']);

یا

$customer = Customer::findOne(123);
$customer->email = 'james@newexample.com';
$customer->save();

من منظورم این آپدیت هست که داده ها از فرم بیاد و آپدیت انجام بشه . الآن همه داده ها برای آپدیت از فرم میاد و کاربر با آیدی 1 خیلی راحت آپدیت میشه شما فرض کن جدول کاربرات 10 تا باشه ببین چقدر راحت

$model=Users::findone(1);
$model->load(Yii::$app->request->post())
$model->save();

این رو معادل بیارید

----------


## under22

> برای بار هزارم لاراول بخش کاربر رو به عهده خود برنامه نویس گذاشته و میشه اون رو به آسانی انجام داد.شما میدونید پشت کدهایی که ایجاد میکنه چیه؟


دوست عزیز بگو همچین امکانی نداره .
بله میدونم پشتش چیه معلومه اون when کاملا واضحه اون whenclinet هم کد جاوا اسکریپت هست چیز خاصی نیست در ضمن این رو آقای *hamedarian2009* عزیز سوال ککردن وگرنه من میدونستم همچین امکان خوبی رو ندارید

----------


## hamedarian2009

> من منظورم این آپدیت هست که داده ها از فرم بیاد و آپدیت انجام بشه


آخه جرا باید اینکارو بکنیم معمولا برای آپدیت باید یک شرطی بررسی بشه و همون کدی که گزاشتم بهترین روشه

اون custom validation اگه منظورتون اینه که یک rule جدید بنویسید توی لاراول به این صورته :

Validator::extend('foo', function($attribute, $value, $parameters)
{
    return $value == 'foo';
});

----------


## under22

> آخه جرا باید اینکارو بکنیم معمولا برای آپدیت باید یک شرطی بررسی بشه و همون کدی که گزاشتم بهترین روشه
> 
> اون ولیدیشن رو باید یکبار تست کنم ببینم دقیقا کارش چیه تا بگم توی لاراول باید چیکار کنید


باشه ولیدیشن کاستوم رو تست کنید ولی سمت کاربر رو ندارید اگه ولیدیشن کاستون داشته باشید سمت سرور هست .
لطفا اعتراف کنید ولیدیشن کاستوم تو Yii 2 فوق العاده پیاده سازی شده با چند خط ساده ولیدیشن دو طرف نوشته میشه زیبا خیلی خوب

در مورده آپدیت همیشه این حرف درست نیست و فوقش میشه قبلی داخل if این رو چک کرد من بدون if برای نمایش فقط نوشتم . شما فرض کن فروشگاهی هست تو قسمت مدیریت قسمت آپدیت کالا ببین با این روش وقتی ادمین بخاد آپدیتی بکنه خیلی راحت و آسون و با چند خط شما کدش رو نوشتی 

$model=Users::findone(1);
$model->load(Yii::$app->request->post())
$model->save();


در مورده آپدیت activrecord هم مثالش رو براتون زدم .

----------


## Mohammadsgh

این رو ببینید تو لاراول میشه به آسونی به چند تا کانکشن وصل شد و query زد.خیلی خیلی آسونه


$users = DB::connection('foo')->select(...);

----------


## hamedarian2009

آپدیت که گفتم منظقی نیست و برنامه خوانایی شو از دست میده اگه یه کد رو هم برای درج و هم آپدیت استفاده کنیم و این در فلسفه لاراول جایی نداره
اما اینارو فعلا داشته باش

// Retrieve the user by the attributes, or create it if it doesn't exist...
$user = User::firstOrCreate(['name' => 'John']);

// Retrieve the user by the attributes, or instantiate a new instance...
$user = User::firstOrNew(['name' => 'John']);


اگه رکوردی وجود داشته باشه برات مقادیرشو واکشی میکنه یا با کد دوم برات یک آبجکت میسازه وگرنه رکوردو درج میکنه

----------


## under22

> این رو ببینید تو لاراول میشه به آسونی به چند تا کانکشن وصل شد و query زد.خیلی خیلی آسونه
> 
> 
> $users = DB::connection('foo')->select(...);


ما به این شکل عمل میکنیم برای activerecord  که بهتر هم هست
اول یه تابع تو مدل میسازیم مثل زیر

public static function getDb()
    {
        return \Yii::$app->db2;  // use "db2" application component
    }
بعد هر جا از این مدل استفاده بشه از db2 استفاده میکنه و اگه نخواین از این استفاده بشه به راحتی عوضش میکنیم اینطوری تو هر کوئری لازم نیست اسم connect رو بدیم

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> ما به این شکل عمل میکنیم برای activerecord  که بهتر هم هست
> اول یه تابع تو مدل میسازیم مثل زیر
> 
> public static function getDb()
>     {
>         return \Yii::$app->db2;  // use "db2" application component
>     }
> بعد هر جا از این مدل استفاده بشه از db2 استفاده میکنه و اگه نخواین از این استفاده بشه به راحتی عوضش میکنیم اینطوری تو هر کوئری لازم نیست اسم connect رو بدیم


پس میبینید که دستور لاراول ساده تر و بهینه تر و کوتاه تره.تو این مورد برتری از آن لاراول هست

----------


## fatima-php

> برای بار هزارم لاراول بخش کاربر رو به عهده خود برنامه نویس گذاشته و میشه اون رو به آسانی انجام داد.شما میدونید پشت کدهایی که ایجاد میکنه چیه؟


آره عزیزم چون JS هست و توی View Source صفحه دیده میشه. نکنه فکر میکنید حفره امنیتی درست میکنه؟!

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> آره عزیزم چون JS هست و توی View Source صفحه دیده میشه. نکنه فکر میکنید حفره امنیتی درست میکنه؟!


نه خیر حفره ای نداره.ولی خیلی نیاز نیست که باشه.شما اگه دوست دارید باهاش کار کنید.نیازی نمیبینم از این آپشن استفاده کنم.
در ضمن شماها که در مورد pjax و .. میگید لاراول برای همشون پکیج درست کرده.چی شد به پکیج که رسید شد بی ارزش .
ولی شما هی دم از افزونهایی که به گفاه آقای شهرکی پر باگه میزنید؟ :چشمک:

----------


## under22

> پس میبینید که دستور لاراول ساده تر و بهینه تر و کوتاه تره.تو این مورد برتری از آن لاراول هست


دوست عزیز مثل اینکه متوجه نشدی من فقط یه دفعه این تابع رو تو مدل مینویسم بقیه جاها نیاز نیست کاری بزنم کوئری خودمو میزنم و از activrecord استفاده میکنم این مشایی که باید هی اسم کانکنت یادت باشه  :چشمک:

----------


## fatima-php

> برای آپدیت به این صورت عمل میکنیم که هم شرط استفاده میکنیم و هم آرایه رو به متد update می دیم
> User::where('votes', '>', 100)->update(['status' => 2]);


معادل Yii :
User::updateAll(['status'=>2], 'votes>100');

انصافاً کدوم خواناتر و خلاصه تر و تمیزتره؟

----------


## fatima-php

> نه خیر حفره ای نداره.ولی خیلی نیاز نیست که باشه.شما اگه دوست دارید باهاش کار کنید.نیازی نمیبینم از این آپشن استفاده کنم.
> در ضمن شماها که در مورد pjax و .. میگید لاراول برای همشون پکیج درست کرده.چی شد به پکیج که رسید شد بی ارزش .
> ولی شما هی دم از افزونهایی که به گفاه آقای شهرکی پر باگه میزنید؟


pjax افزونه نیست عزیزم جزو هسته Yii2 هست. درمورد کدوم افزونه صحبت میکنی؟

----------


## under22

> آپدیت که گفتم منظقی نیست و برنامه خوانایی شو از دست میده اگه یه کد رو هم برای درج و هم آپدیت استفاده کنیم و این در فلسفه لاراول جایی نداره
> اما اینارو فعلا داشته باش
> 
> // Retrieve the user by the attributes, or create it if it doesn't exist...
> $user = User::firstOrCreate(['name' => 'John']);
> 
> // Retrieve the user by the attributes, or instantiate a new instance...
> $user = User::firstOrNew(['name' => 'John']);
> 
> ...


فرض کن یه جدول داریم برای user این فیلد ها رو داره
id
name
email
age
password
خب الآن با تابع شما اگه رکورد موجود بشه هیچی واکشی میکنه اگه وجود نداشته باشی میشه دقیقا بگید 4 تا فیلد بقیه رو چیکار میکنه
این دو تا تابع هیچ کاربردی ندارن و اتفاقا بی ارزش هم هستند

----------


## under22

> آپدیت که گفتم منظقی نیست و برنامه خوانایی شو از دست میده اگه یه کد رو هم برای درج و هم آپدیت استفاده کنیم و این در فلسفه لاراول جایی نداره
> اما اینارو فعلا داشته باش
> 
> // Retrieve the user by the attributes, or create it if it doesn't exist...
> $user = User::firstOrCreate(['name' => 'John']);
> 
> // Retrieve the user by the attributes, or instantiate a new instance...
> $user = User::firstOrNew(['name' => 'John']);
> 
> ...


شما در مروده این شکلی آپدیت کردن چیزی نگفتید و اون رو بی ارزش خوندی ولی اگه این جدول 10 تا فیلد داشته باشه بادی بشینید دونه دونه وارد کنید ولی ما به این شکل تمیز عمل میکنیم


$model=Users::findone(1);
if($model->load(Yii::$app->request->post())){
$model->save();
}

----------


## under22

خب تا مورد های بالا رو جواب بدید که جوابی ندارید من یه مثال دیگه میزنم
من از autocomplete خود yii استفاده کردم و این کد رو زدم

<?php
    echo \yii\jui\AutoComplete::widget([
        'name' => 'Company',
        'id' => 'ddd',
        'options' => ['class' => 'form-control'],
        'clientOptions' => [
            'source' => $data,
            'autoFill'=>true,
            'minLength'=>'2',
            'select' => new \yii\web\JsExpression("function(event, ui ) {
        $('#application-developer_id').val(ui.item.id);
     }"),


        ],
    ]);
    ?>
            </div>
        <div class="col-lg-4 col-md-4 col-md-4 col-xs-4"><div class="help-block"></div></div>
        </div>
    <?php echo Html::activeHiddenInput($model, 'developer_id')?>


یه autocomplte با خود yii ساختم که لیست کاربر ها داخل هست و با اسم کاربر admin میتونه تایپ کنه و به محض انتخاب کاربر مورد نظر با استفاده از کلاس JsExpression که اونم برای yii هست id کاربر رو میریزم تو یه hidden که داشته باشم .
الآن شما لطفا معادل این ها رو بیارید
1- autocomplte با این امکانات
2- کلاس JsExpression

----------


## fatima-php

نسخه معادل و البته کاربردی تر و قابل درک تر:
if(!$model = Users::findOne(['name' => 'John']) {
    $model = new Users;
    $model->name = 'John';
    // Load all posted values into attributes and validate them
    $model->load(Yii::$app->request->post());
    $model->save();
}
این کد الان ممکنه طولانی تر بنظر بیاد ولی الان تمام فیلدها مقداردهی شدن و ولیدیشنها هم اعمال میشن. درواقع توی این کد برخلاف تکه کدی که برای لاراول گذاشته شده، تکلیف تمام فیلدهای مدل مشخصه.

----------


## fatima-php

یکی دیگه از کاربردهای جالب Yii ارسال پارامترهای PHP به Javascript هست. فرض کنید شما یه همچین آرایه ای رو دارین:


```
$config = array(
    'alert' => array(
        'enabled' => true,
        'message' => 'Hello there!',
    ),
);
```

حالا میخواین این آرایه رو برای Javascript صفحه ویو بفرستین و توی JS از این مقادیر استفاده کنید. کافیه این کد رو توی ویوی خودتون بگذارین:


```
Yii::app()->clientScript->registerScript('config',
'var config = ' . CJavaScript::encode($config) . ';',
CClientScript::POS_HEAD);
```

حالا به این اسکریپت که توی ویو نوشته میشه دقت کنید:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
if(config && config.alert && config.alert.enabled && config.alert.message) {
    alert(config.alert.message);
}
</script>
```

البته میدونم الان باز لاراول کارها یا میان میگن کاربردی نیست یا میگن لاراول سمت کلاینت رو جدا کرده!!!

----------


## fatima-php

> این رو ببینید تو لاراول میشه به آسونی به چند تا کانکشن وصل شد و query زد.خیلی خیلی آسونه
> 
> 
> $users = DB::connection('foo')->select(...);


این یکی از دستم در رفته بود که جواب بدم. توی Yii هم به همین راحتیه:
$db1Rows = Yii::app()->db->createCommand($sql)->queryAll();
$db2Rows = Yii::app()->db2->createCommand($sql)->queryAll();

----------


## fatima-php

حتی توی Yii میتونید ریلیشن بین جداول رو از یک دیتابیس به دیتابیس دیگه تعریف کنید. مثلاً اگه جدول Post توی اتصال db هست و جدول Comment توی اتصال db2 هست، توی مدلشون متد tableName رو اینطوری تعریف میکنید:
class Post extends CActiveRecord
{
    public function tableName
    {
        return 'db.post';
    }
}

class Comment extends CActiveRecord
{
    public function tableName
    {
        return 'db2.comment';
    }
}
و حالا با متد relations میتونید ارتباطها رو به همون شکل سابق برقرار کنید منتها وقتی میگین post->comments$ کامنتها از اتصال db2 خونده میشه که میتونه کلاً یه دیتابیس دیگه باشه یا حتی اصلاً MySQL نباشه (مثلاً MongoDB یا SQLite یا PostgreSQL باشه).

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام
از تمامی دوستان تقاضا دارم لطفا از ادبیات مناسب برای پاسخ دادن استفاده کنید و از تکه پرانی و ورود به بحث های حاشیه ای خودداری کنید.
در صورت تکرار باالاجبار تاپیک قفل خواهد شد.


موفق باشید.

----------


## fatima-php

بله حتماً ولی به شرط اینکه متقابلاً ایشون هم از واردکردن اتهام اینکه بنده، آقای شهرکی مدیر سابق این بخش هستم خودداری کنن.

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

فرقی نمیکنه دوست گرامی ، تنها مطلبی که اهمیت داره فعالیت در قالب قوانین سایت هست. حالا آقای شهرکی باشید یا خیر مهم نیست.

----------


## rahahost

سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان عزیز و اساتید محترم :)

دوست نداشتم در این زمینه چیزی بگم چون اطلاعاتم از ریورک ها در حد بالایی نیست ( فقط با لاراول کار کردم ) .

اینکه چه فریم ورکی خوبه و چه فریم ورکی بد ، جایه خیلی بحث ها داره و اکثرا به نتیجه نمیرسه و دقیقا مثله جنگ php کارها با asp کارها میشه و هر کسی جانب داری میکنه و نظر میده !

قبلا یه همچین مقایسه ای بین دو فریم ورک مطرح YII و  Laravel رو آقا خدادادی و آقای شهرکی انجام دادن و دیگه جایه اینجور بحث ها که کدوم قابلیت رو کدوم فریم ورک داره و کدوم رو نداره ، نیست !
موضوع تاپیک یه چیز دیگست و شما در مورد یه چیز دیگه دارید بحث میکنید !

خوده من نمیدونستم تعداد درخواست هایی که لاراول میتونه در ثانیه بهش پاسخ بده ، اینقدر پایینه و با دیدنش کمی شکه شدم و الان کمی توی دوراهی افتادم !

یه سوال :
چه عواملی باعث میشه سرعت پاسخ گویی به درخواست تا این حد پایین بیاد ؟

----------


## fatima-php

وقتی یه درخواست میاد، اینکه فریمورک چه کلاسهایی رو بارگذاری میکنه تا درخواست رو تفسیر کنه و اینکه اون کدها چقدر بهینه نوشته شدن، توی افزایش سرعت پاسخدهی تأثیر خیلی زیادی داره. لاراول با تقسیم بیش از حد کدها بین کلاسها، تعداد includeهای خودش رو خیلی زیاد کرده و PHP مدام باید فایلهای مختلف رو ضمیمه کنه تا به درخواست جواب داده بشه. خیلی از این کلاسها هم آنچنان کاربردی نیستن. مثلاً برای حذف یه فایل شما از دستور File::delete استفاده میکنید که خودش داره unlink داخلی PHP رو صدا میزنه ولی توی Yii برای کارهایی که خود PHP راه حل ساده و مناسب داشته، دیگه جایگزین گذاشته نشده. یا مثلاً خروجی findAll توی Yii آرایه معمولیه و به راحتی و بدون نیاز به پیاده سازی رابطهای Iterator و Iterable میتونین اون رو با foreach پیمایش کنید یا تعدادش رو با تابع count بخونید ولی توی لاراول خروجی از نوع Collection هست و باید متدهای داخلی خودش رو صدا بزنید که این مسأله هم باعث کاهش پرفورمنس میشه.

----------


## fatima-php

من همچنان منتظرم معادل مواردی که گفتم رو توی لاراول بدونم.

----------


## hamedarian2009

نظرتون در مورد این لینک چیه نکنه اینجا هم طرفدار لاراوله می بینم که فریمورکی که بهترین فریمورک و خدای فریمورک ها از نظر جمع قلیلی در این انجمن می باشد از نظر Communityدر رتبه ۸ قرار دارد 
http://beebom.com/2015/02/best-free-php-frameworks

بهتره به نظر اکثریت احترام بگزارید

chart.jpg

----------


## under22

> نظرتون در مورد این لینک چیه نکنه اینجا هم طرفدار لاراوله می بینم که فریمورکی که بهترین فریمورک و خدای فریمورک ها از نظر جمع قلیلی در این انجمن می باشد در رتبه ۸ قرار دارد 
> http://beebom.com/2015/02/best-free-php-frameworks


شما به جای گذاشتن نظر سنجی های که مطابقه سلیقه هست و هیچ دلیل علمی نداره بهتره اول به نموداری که به صورت علمی اول تاپیک دادم توجه کنید .
و اینکه من هنوز منتظر موارد بالایی هستم که شما معادل کنید  :چشمک: 
Autocomplte
JsExpression
و تابع load مدل 
و مواردی که fatima گفتن

----------


## under22

دوست عزیز اگه دقت کنید ما اینجا داریم بحث علمی انجام میدیم ولی دوستان لاراول کار هر موقعی ما امکانی رو میگیم و ندارند یا نمی توانند پاسخ دهند حرف از نظر سنجی یا بهترین .... میزنن که هیچ پشتوانه علمی ندارد .
من پیشنهاد میکنم اگه  این موارد علمی رو ندارید علمی صحبت کنیم

----------


## hamedarian2009

این آمار به هیچ عنوان سلیقه شخص خاصی نیست و داده های آن از GitHub بدست آمده و آمار استفاده از یک فریمورک خودش میتونه نشون دهنده برتری یک فریمورک باشه مثل آمار استفاده زبان PHP نسبت به ASP.NET .

این هم لینک علمی که خودتون گزاشتین https://github.com/kenjis/php-framework-benchmark
در اینجا هم اگر توجه کنید فریمورک Lumen از Yii بالاتر قرار دارد. Lumen همان لاراول هست و توسط خالق لاراول آقای Taylor Otwell ساخته شده و فقط یکسری امکانات کم کاربرد لاراول رو  برداشته و همیجنین سیستم Routing سیمفونی که در لاراول استفاده می شد رو برداشته که مزایای بیشتری داشت و چون پروژه های ما در ۹۰ درصد موارد انقدر بزرگ نیستن همین Lumen کفایت می کند و در ضمن به راحتی به لاراول هم قابل آپگرید هست

----------


## under22

> این آمار به هیچ عنوان سلیقه شخص خاصی نیست و داده های آن از GitHub بدست آمده و آمار استفاده از یک فریمورک خودش میتونه نشون دهنده برتری یک فریمورک باشه مثل آمار استفاده زبان PHP نسبت به ASP.NET .
> 
> این هم لینک علمی که خودتون گزاشتین https://github.com/kenjis/php-framework-benchmark
> در اینجا هم اگر توجه کنید فریمورک Lumen از Yii بالاتر قرار دارد. Lumen همان لاراول هست و توسط خالق لاراول آقای Taylor Otwell ساخته شده و فقط یکسری امکانات کم کاربرد لاراول رو  برداشته و همیجنین سیستم Routing سیمفونی که در لاراول استفاده می شد رو برداشته که مزایای بیشتری داشت و چون پروژه های ما در ۹۰ درصد موارد انقدر بزرگ نیستن همین Lumen کفایت می کند و در ضمن به راحتی به لاراول هم قابل آپگرید هست


دوست عزیز همینطوری لاراول امکاناتش خیلی کمتر از Yii هست اون موقع شما micro فریمورکی رو معرفی میکنید که بر پایه لاراول می باشد این جواب منتطی برای صحبت های بنده نیست . اگه دقت کنید Yii که خیلی امکانات بیشتری از Laravel داره بعد Luman قرار گرفته این نشون میده حتی میکرو فریمورکی که از Laravel ساخته شده بازم پرفورمنس پایینی داره فرض کنید همچین میکرو فریمروکی بر پایه Yii بود چیکار میکرد  :چشمک: 
گفتم خدمتتون یا می خواهید بحث علمی بکنیم و معادل بگیم یا اینکه شما نیمتوانید معادل بگید رو به آمار های غیر علمی بزنید که اصلا معتبر نیست

----------


## fatima-php

> بهتره به نظر اکثریت احترام بگزارید


Different Match.jpg

اگه گالیله هم مثل شما فکر میکرد، الان هنوز تو توهم اینکه زمین مرکز دنیاست و گرد نیست و خورشید دور زمین میچرخه، گیر کرده بودیم ولی اون حاضر شد اعدام بشه ولی مثل اکثریت، *اشتباه نکنه*. شما هم به این ضرب المثلهای قدیمی ایرانی که از سر تنبلی و رد کردن مسئولیت جهت ایجاد تغییر هست، زیاد دل خوش نکنید. 99٪ اختراعات و پیشرفتهای بشری مدیون 1٪ مردمی هست که مثل بقیه *فکر نمیکنن*.

----------


## fatima-php

> در اینجا هم اگر توجه کنید فریمورک Lumen از Yii بالاتر قرار دارد. Lumen همان لاراول هست و توسط خالق لاراول آقای Taylor Otwell ساخته شده و فقط یکسری امکانات کم کاربرد لاراول رو  برداشته و همیجنین سیستم Routing سیمفونی که در لاراول استفاده می شد رو برداشته که مزایای بیشتری داشت و چون پروژه های ما در ۹۰ درصد موارد انقدر بزرگ نیستن همین Lumen کفایت می کند و در ضمن به راحتی به لاراول هم قابل آپگرید هست


این *یکسری* که دارین میگین، نزدیک به نصف امکانات لاراول محسوب میشه. اگه اینطور باشه خوب Yii هم میاد یک نسخه سبکتر تولید میکنه که امکانات کمتری داره و اینهمه امکانات Yii رو نداره و قطعاً وقتی خود Yii با تمام این امکانات، بیش از 3 برابر لاراول درخواست در ثانیه جواب میده، اون میکروفریمورک مبتنی بر Yii هم خیلی بیشتر از 4 عدد اختلاف بین Lumen و Yii توی درخواستهای جواب داده شده در ثانیه، از Lumen جلو خواهد زد.

ضمناً این نظرسنجی هم خیلی مسخره است چون اومده میکروفریمورکهایی مثل Slim و Lumen و... رو درکنار فریمورکهای FullStack مثل Phalcon و Yii و Zend مقایسه کرده. هرچند باز هم میبینید که Yii2 از سیمفونی 2 و زند 2 و لاراول 5 با اختلاف زیاد جلوتره و حتی از میکروفریمورک Silex هم جلو زده.

تقاضا دارم لاراول کارها توی بحثهای فنی و بخصوص Performance وارد نشن که بدجوری ضایع میشن درمقابل Yii

----------


## under22

> سلام
> از تمامی دوستان تقاضا دارم لطفا از ادبیات مناسب برای پاسخ دادن استفاده کنید و از تکه پرانی و ورود به بحث های حاشیه ای خودداری کنید.
> در صورت تکرار باالاجبار تاپیک قفل خواهد شد.
> 
> 
> موفق باشید.


مدیر گرامی 
اگه پست ها رو بخونید ما و بقیه دوستان در حال مقایسه و صحبت های علمی با دادن کد هستیم اما یکسری دوستان موضوع و جوو تاپیک رو به هم میریزن لطفا به جاب قفل کردن تاپیک و پاک کردن صورت مسئله با افراد خاطی برخورد شود ورگنه رفتارما نه زشت و نه بد و نه بر خلاف قوانین سایت هست .
با تشکر

----------


## fatima-php

> این آمار به هیچ عنوان سلیقه شخص خاصی نیست و داده های آن از GitHub بدست آمده و آمار استفاده از یک فریمورک خودش میتونه نشون دهنده برتری یک فریمورک باشه مثل آمار استفاده زبان PHP نسبت به ASP.NET .


خیلی از آمارهایی که از GitHub میان، با وجودیکه گیت هاب یک منبع معتبره و اشتباه نیست آمارش، اما قابل استناد نیستن توی این مقایسه چون خیلی از کسانی که با Yii کار میکنن (تقریباً تمام کسانی که از نسخه 1.1 استفاده میکنن) پروژه رو با کامپوزر یا با فورک گرفتن یا دانلود از گیت هاب نمیسازن و از همون پروژه Scaffolding یا همون Sketelon اولیه که با دستور yiic webapp میسازن، استفاده میکنن. درنتیجه آمار این کاربران که خیلی هم زیاد هستن توی گیت هاب دیده نمیشه.

----------


## fatima-php

> من همچنان منتظرم معادل مواردی که گفتم رو توی لاراول بدونم.


هنوز منتظرم. اگه جوابی ندارین بگین دیگه ما هم شما رو مقصر نمیدونیم چون شما تولیدکننده لاراول نیستین که مسئول نواقصش باشین. فقط داریم با هم صحبت میکنیم و مواردی که توی فریمورکها هست رو با هم مقایسه میکنیم. پس از اعتراف به نبودن یکسری قابلیتها نترسین.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

*خارجی ها چرا موفق هستن ؟ دلیلش دقیقا اینه : کاری رو انجام نمیدن که ما ایرانی ها انجام میدیم.

*شما هنوز در انتخاب فریمورک موندین ! هنوز درک دقیق از فریمورک ندارید هنوز دارید وقت میزارید روی این بحث کنید ! دقیقا شد بحث فریم ورک و کتابخانه های C++‎‎‎ که همین سوالات در اون انجمن ها نیز تکرار شده بارها و بارها ! هزار بار توضیح میدیم که فرقشون چیه ولی بازهم همون اشه و همون کاسه طرف میاد میگه آقا این زبان Qt عجب چیزیه !!! هنوز پنج ریالیش نیفتاده که زبان C++‎‎‎ هست و این یک کتابخانه هست با یک سری ویژگی هایی برای راحتی کار حالا در بحث PHP هم همینطور کلی بحث در رابطه با این که چه فریم ورکی !!! خب عزیز من همه اینها منتهی میشه به خود PHP شما به جای این وقت گذاشتن برای بحث اگه خود PHP رو بحث میکردی الان فریمورک نوشته بودی برا خودت ! آقا جان ول کن این کارو یکیشو بگیر برو تا آخر !عمرت کفاف نمیکنه بشینی بحث کنی ! این راه هارو بنده هم یه زمانی میرفتم به این حساسیت نشون میدادم که چه زبانی خوبه چه فریم ورکی خوبه آخرشم دیدم عمرمون تموم شد هیچی به هیچی  :قهقهه:  رفتیم نقطه سر خط و با سلیقه خودمون شروع کردیم حرفو حدیث و نظرات دیگران مهم نیست چیزی رو انتخاب کنید که به دلتون میشینه و باهاش راحتین چرا ؟ چون برنامه نویس اگه برنامه نویس باشه بدوت فریم ورک برنامشو رو مینویسه.


موفق و پیروز باشید و فقط اینو بدونید وقت طلاست به مولا طلاست به خدا طلاست حیفه اینهمه بحث کنید. :چشمک:

----------


## hamedarian2009

> اگه گالیله هم مثل شما فکر میکرد، الان هنوز تو توهم اینکه زمین مرکز  دنیاست و گرد نیست و خورشید دور زمین میچرخه، گیر کرده بودیم ولی اون حاضر  شد اعدام بشه ولی مثل اکثریت، *اشتباه نکنه*. شما هم به این ضرب  المثلهای قدیمی ایرانی که از سر تنبلی و رد کردن مسئولیت جهت ایجاد تغییر  هست، زیاد دل خوش نکنید. 99٪ اختراعات و پیشرفتهای بشری مدیون 1٪ مردمی هست  که مثل بقیه *فکر نمیکنن*.


قیاس مع الفارق میکنی این موضوع ربطی به استفاده ابزار نداره و یک ابزار با استفاده توسط کاربر و داشتن کیفیت و برتری های دیگر معروف یا محبوب میشه 
اتفاقا من خودم شدیدا علاقمند به فلسفه هم هستم و اگه به پروفایل بنده مراجعه کنید توی علایقم می بینید فلسفه و همین الان هنوز خیلی ها اشتباه میکنن من جمله خود شما ولی قبول نمیکنید مثلا سر اعتقادات اشپیلن این ضرب المثل رو به کار نمی بردین در حالی که دقیقا اشپیلن همین شرایطو داشت و اکثریت به قریب تمام فلاسفه و دانشمندان بزرگ هم همون نظر رو داشتن اما

----------


## hamedarian2009

> دوست عزیز همینطوری لاراول امکاناتش خیلی کمتر از Yii هست اون موقع شما micro فریمورکی رو معرفی میکنید که بر پایه لاراول می باشد این جواب منتطی برای صحبت های بنده نیست . اگه دقت کنید Yii که خیلی امکانات بیشتری از Laravel داره بعد Luman قرار گرفته این نشون میده حتی میکرو فریمورکی که از Laravel ساخته شده بازم پرفورمنس پایینی داره فرض کنید همچین میکرو فریمروکی بر پایه Yii بود چیکار میکرد 
> گفتم خدمتتون یا می خواهید بحث علمی بکنیم و معادل بگیم یا اینکه شما نیمتوانید معادل بگید رو به آمار های غیر علمی بزنید که اصلا معتبر نیست


یه جوری میگید امکانات که انگار توسعه دهنده های فریمورکهای دیگه همه آدمای مونگول و هیچی ندون و فقط Yii هست که بهترین هارو داره خب عزیز من هر چیزی که جزو نقایصش باشه توی نسخه های بعد حتما برطرف میکنن و هرچیزی که قرار ندادن حتما براش یک دلیلی داشتن و در نهایت هیچ امکاناتی نیست که Yii داشته باشه اما Laravel نداشته باشه و امکاناتی هم گفتید یا خیلی کم کاربرد هستن و نیازی به توکار بودنش نیست یا سمت کلاینت هست

----------


## under22

> یه جوری میگید امکانات که انگار توسعه دهنده های فریمورکهای دیگه همه آدمای مونگول و هیچی ندون و فقط Yii هست که بهترین هارو داره خب عزیز من هر چیزی که جزو نقایصش باشه توی نسخه های بعد حتما برطرف میکنن و هرچیزی که قرار ندادن حتما براش یک دلیلی داشتن و در نهایت هیچ امکاناتی نیست که Yii داشته باشه اما Laravel نداشته باشه و امکاناتی هم گفتید یا خیلی کم کاربرد هستن و نیازی به توکار بودنش نیست یا سمت کلاینت هست


دوست عزیز این همه امکانات کدومش کم کاربرد هست
مثلا گرید تو قسمت admin هر پروژه ایی لازم میشه 
با debug که اصلا نیاز روز برنامه نویسی هست
با pjax که تو ایجکس کار رو راحت گرده 
یا سمت کلاینت لاراول هیچی نداره و اینو بهتون ثابت کردیم
و خیلی چیزا دیگه که دیگه نمیخام بحث رو بکنم شما حرفی براش نداشتین .
هر امکانی که شما ندارید کم کاربرد هست حتما !!!!!
واقعا طرز فکر جالبی هست 
در نتیجه بگم که تو این تاپیک خیلی چیزا رو بهتون ثابت کردیم پس اینقدر نگید لاراول دیدید که Yii چی برای گفتن داره :چشمک:

----------


## hamedarian2009

> دوست عزیز این همه امکانات کدومش کم کاربرد هست
> مثلا گرید تو قسمت admin هر پروژه ایی لازم میشه 
> با debug که اصلا نیاز روز برنامه نویسی هست
> با pjax که تو ایجکس کار رو راحت گرده 
> یا سمت کلاینت لاراول هیچی نداره و اینو بهتون ثابت کردیم
> و خیلی چیزا دیگه که دیگه نمیخام بحث رو بکنم شما حرفی براش نداشتین .
> هر امکانی که شما ندارید کم کاربرد هست حتما !!!!!
> واقعا طرز فکر جالبی هست 
> در نتیجه بگم که تو این تاپیک خیلی چیزا رو بهتون ثابت کردیم پس اینقدر نگید لاراول دیدید که Yii چی برای گفتن داره


بحث با شما کلا بی فایده است چون قرار نیست چیزی رو بپذیرید و بهتره همینطور به تبلبغ ادامه بدین شاید بتونید توی سالهای آینده چند پله به صدر جدول که در اختیار لاراول هست نزدیک شوید  :چشمک:

----------


## fatima-php

> قیاس مع الفارق میکنی این موضوع ربطی به استفاده ابزار نداره و یک ابزار با استفاده توسط کاربر و داشتن کیفیت و برتری های دیگر معروف یا محبوب میشه 
> اتفاقا من خودم شدیدا علاقمند به فلسفه هم هستم و اگه به پروفایل بنده مراجعه کنید توی علایقم می بینید فلسفه و همین الان هنوز خیلی ها اشتباه میکنن من جمله خود شما ولی قبول نمیکنید مثلا سر اعتقادات اشپیلن این ضرب المثل رو به کار نمی بردین در حالی که دقیقا اشپیلن همین شرایطو داشت و اکثریت به قریب تمام فلاسفه و دانشمندان بزرگ هم همون نظر رو داشتن اما


این اشپیلن دیگه کیه که یکی دوباره دارین من رو بهش وصل میکنین؟ من کلاً یه ماه نیست توی این انجمن اومدم و این اسم رو هم تا حالا ندیدم. به گمانم شما هم مثل اون یکی دوستتون توی توهم اینکه من آقای شهرکی هستم غوطه ور هستین که دراینصورت برای شما هم کاملاً متأسفم و به حق همین ماه مبارک که داره میاد، از خدا براتون شفای عاجل خواستارم.

درمورد بحث هم ابداً قیاس مع الفارق نبود. شاید یک عده زیادی که دارن لاراول کار میکنن، بخاطر عدم اطلاع از همین بنچمارکها و آمارهایی هست که ثابت میکنه پرفورمنسش افتضاحه. دلیل نمیشه چون خیلیها دارن لاراول کار میکنن ما هم بیایم سمت اون. پس اینقدر بنده رو به احترام به نظر لاراول کارها (که شما معتقدین اکثریت هستن) دعوت نکنید.

----------


## fatima-php

جدولی که صدرش لاراول باشه، من یکی ترجیح میدم اصلاً توش حضور نداشته باشم. چه برسه بخوام برای رسیدن به بالا داخلش تلاش کنم چون مشخصه جدول رو چه کسانی با چه عقلی و با چه معیارهایی تنظیم کردن که لاراول رفته اون بالا. شما هم بجای سفسطه، اگه جوابی برای امکاناتی که گفتیم دارین، بیان کنید وگرنه سکوت برای شما گزینه بهتریه.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> این اشپیلن دیگه کیه که یکی دوباره دارین من رو بهش وصل میکنین؟ من کلاً یه ماه نیست توی این انجمن اومدم و این اسم رو هم تا حالا ندیدم. به گمانم شما هم مثل اون یکی دوستتون توی توهم اینکه من آقای شهرکی هستم غوطه ور هستین که دراینصورت برای شما هم کاملاً متأسفم و به حق همین ماه مبارک که داره میاد، از خدا براتون شفای عاجل خواستارم.
> 
> درمورد بحث هم ابداً قیاس مع الفارق نبود. شاید یک عده زیادی که دارن لاراول کار میکنن، بخاطر عدم اطلاع از همین بنچمارکها و آمارهایی هست که ثابت میکنه پرفورمنسش افتضاحه. دلیل نمیشه چون خیلیها دارن لاراول کار میکنن ما هم بیایم سمت اون. پس اینقدر بنده رو به احترام به نظر لاراول کارها (که شما معتقدین اکثریت هستن) دعوت نکنید.


 حالا مهم نیستا طبق گفته مدیر هرکسی طبق قوانین فعالیت کنه فرقی نداره کی باشه ولی به قول عادل اجازه بدین قانع نشیم واتفاقا توی همین جمله نشون دادید چجوری همرنگ جماعت هستید 



> حق همین ماه مبارک که داره میاد


در کل این بحث بی فایده هست و بهتره اگه صحبتی ندارید بحث رو تمومش کنیم فکرکنم تموم صحبت ها انجام شده و هرکسی از کاربران لاراول به علت جوی که دوستان راه انداختن دچار شک شدن میتونن موردی به من پیغام خصوصی کنن تا راهنماییشون کنم

----------


## fatima-php

کاملاً حق با شماست و چون جوابی برای امکاناتی که گفتیم نداشتین، مشخصه که بحث مختومه است و لازم نیست بقیه امکاناتی که Yii داره و لاراول نداره رو رو کنیم.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> کاملاً حق با شماست و چون جوابی برای امکاناتی که گفتیم نداشتین، مشخصه که بحث مختومه است و لازم نیست بقیه امکاناتی که Yii داره و لاراول نداره رو رو کنیم.


این نظر شماست و به تمام موارد جواب داده شده و حتی  میتونید مستقیما صحبت های آقای taylor otwell رو بخونید 
https://twitter.com/taylorotwell/sta...31714777174016

----------


## fatima-php

شما همون امکاناتی که ما گفتیم رو جواب بدین، نمیخواد ما رو به Taylor پاس بدین. همین پستهای اخیر این تاپیک منظورمه.

----------


## under22

> این نظر شماست و به تمام موارد جواب داده شده و حتی  میتونید مستقیما صحبت های آقای taylor otwell رو بخونید 
> https://twitter.com/taylorotwell/sta...31714777174016


دوست عزیز شما لطفا امکاناتی که تو چند پست اخیر لیست کردیم و شما و دیگران هیچ جوابی براش نداشتین رو جواب بدین نه اینکه لینک صحبت های سازنده لاراول رو بدید این بعنی چی
اگه میتونید معادل بیارید بیارید که ما هم بریم سراغ امکانات بیشتر وگرنه که بحث مختومه میشه و کاملا مشخصه که کلی امکانات با کد براتون لیست کردیم ولی شما جوابی براش نداشتین

----------


## under22

قبلی ها که هیچی کلا نداشتید ولی  برای این ها هم جواب نداشتید
Autocomplte
JsExpression
و تابع load مدل 
و مواردی که fatima گفتن

----------


## hamedarian2009

از نظر من این بحث مختومه هست و دیگه هیچ وقتی نمیزارم و تنها مزیتی که این تاپیک داشت خیلی از دوستان را در انتخاب فریمورک لاراول مصمم تر کرد و افرادی هم که استفاده میکردن با قدرت بیشتر از آن استفاده خواهند کرد و تبلیغات و ادبیات شما کاملا به نفع لاراول و نتیجه عکس خواهد داشت

----------


## under22

> از نظر من این بحث مختومه هست و دیگه هیچ وقتی نمیزارم و تنها مزیتی که این تاپیک داشت خیلی از دوستان را در انتخاب فریمورک لاراول مصمم تر کرد و افرادی هم که استفاده میکردن با قدرت بیشتر از آن استفاده خواهند کرد و تبلیغات و ادبیات شما کاملا به نفع لاراول و نتیجه عکس خواهد داشت


خیلی خوبه که قبول کردید تو بحث علمی و امکانات کم آوردید .
به نظر این تاپیک خیلی از واقعیت ها روشن شد خیلی دوستان تو تاپیک های پیشین لاراول رو خیلی قوی و پر امکانات میدونستن ولی اینجا خلافش ثابت شد .

----------


## hamedarian2009

> خیلی خوبه که قبول کردید تو بحث علمی و امکانات کم آوردید .
> به نظر این تاپیک خیلی از واقعیت ها روشن شد خیلی دوستان تو تاپیک های پیشین لاراول رو خیلی قوی و پر امکانات میدونستن ولی اینجا خلافش ثابت شد .


هنوز هم این تاپیک بازه و در صورتی که افرادی غیر از شما و آقای fatima صحبتی دارند میتونیم بحث کنیم  چون شما با توجه به سابقه ای که دارید مصداق ضرب المثل نرود میخ آهنین در سنگ می باشید

----------


## fatima-php

> تبلیغات و ادبیات شما کاملا به نفع لاراول و نتیجه عکس خواهد داشت


متقابلاً ضعف علمی شما در ارائه نسخه معادل امکاناتی که ما برای Yii ذکر کردیم (که البته تقصیر شما نیست و واقعاً گویا لاراول نداره چنین امکاناتی رو)، نتیجه عکس در تبلیغ لاراول داره و به نفع کاربران Yii خواهد بود.

----------


## under22

> هنوز هم این تاپیک بازه و در صورتی که افرادی غیر از شما و آقای fatima صحبتی دارند میتونیم بحث کنیم  چون شما با توجه به سابقه ای که دارید مصداق ضرب المثل نرود میخ آهنین در سنگ می باشید


دوست عزیز این گونه صحبت در شخصیت شما نیست .
چه میخ آهنینی چرا تاپیک رو منحرف میکنید چرا جوو تاپیک رو منحرف میکنید اگه امکاناتی که ما گفتیم میتونید معادل کنید بسم الله ورگنه معلومه که لاراول این امکانات رو نداره
لطفا سف سته نکنید و سیع هم نکنید جوو تاپیک رو منحرف کنید چون داریم علمی و با کد صحبت میکنیم اگه حرفی تو این زمینه دارید و متونید امکانات رو معادل کنید با کمال میل میشنوم وگرنه که هیچی

----------


## fatima-php

> هنوز هم این تاپیک بازه و در صورتی که افرادی غیر از شما و آقای fatima  صحبتی دارند میتونیم بحث کنیم  چون شما با توجه به سابقه ای که دارید مصداق  ضرب المثل نرود میخ آهنین در سنگ می باشید


آقای fatima ؟ از کی تا حالا فاطیما اسم آقا شده؟ گویا شما بجز بحثهای فنی فریمورکها توی مباحث زبان فارسی و شناخت اسامی هم مشکل دارین. متقابلاً عدم توان علمی شما و لاراول کارها در ارائه نسخه معادل امکاناتی که گفتیم هم تبلیغات منفی برای لاراول و به نفع Yii خواهد بود. البته تقصیر شما نیست و واقعاً گویا لاراول این امکاناتی که گفتیم رو نداره. خدا ازت نگذره Taylor

این آقای فاطیما رو هم میگذارم به حساب جوش آوردنتون که باعث شده جنسیت اسامی هم یادتون بره.

----------


## hamedarian2009

> این آقای فاطیما رو هم میگذارم به حساب جوش آوردنتون که باعث شده جنسیت اسامی هم یادتون بره.


چون شما آقا هستید و خودتون هم میدونید منظورم کی هست  :چشمک: 




> متقابلاً ضعف علمی شما در ارائه نسخه معادل امکاناتی که ما برای Yii ذکر کردیم


ما بیکار نیستیم که بیاییم و پست های شمارو بخونیم و جواب بدیم  چون برای ما فرقی نداره کدوم فریمورک بهتره و برعکس شما هیچ در آمدی از هیچ فریمورکی نداریم 
تا جایی که هم مشاهده کردم جواب دادم و هیچ سوالی بی جواب نمونده تازه ما فقط به سوالات شما جواب دادیم و اگر بریم تو فاز حمله کارتون تمومه ولی گفتیم بگذاریم خوش باشید

----------

